# Ibanez RG2228 Thread



## heavy7-665

Just confirmed by my ibanez dealer that the 8 string will be released sometime in 07'!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

That's too late! I want an Ibanez 8 now!!!!!1111oneoneone

Actually, I'm much more patient than that, but I am DEFINITELY LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS!


----------



## Aaron

credit card getting relly HOT!!!


----------



## Shannon

heavy7-665 said:


> Just confirmed by my ibanez dealer that the 8 string will be released sometime in 07'!


I see your in Shelton. Which store informed you of this?


----------



## MetalMike

Great! Any word on the price would be awesome. 

Hopefully the scale length will allow for the possibility of a high A.


----------



## Elysian

if it was a guitar center i wouldn't put too much faith in that


----------



## Nik

While there are a lot of signs starting to poing towards this coming true, I'm still not getting my hopes up until it's officially announced. Ah wait, I just did.

So I suppose Winter NAMM is when we'll know for sure, then?


----------



## Donnie

Hmmm... about 1 year to late for me to have any intrest in one.


----------



## D-EJ915

Honestly I'd rather have a 24 fret S7 ...


----------



## OzzyC

D-EJ915 said:


> Honestly I'd rather have a 24 fret S7 ...



+1


EDIT: i know it could only happen in a dream...but....WITH PIEZO


----------



## Code001

D-EJ915 said:


> Honestly I'd rather have a 24 fret S7 ...




+2


----------



## 7slinger

D-EJ915 said:


> Honestly I'd rather have a 24 fret S7 ...


 +3


----------



## Nik

- 1  

If it's gonna be an S7, then it must have 22 frets. Otherwise, I'll take the 8, thank you very much.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Nik said:


> - 1
> 
> If it's gonna be an S7, then it must have 22 frets. Otherwise, I'll take the 8, thank you very much.


+1


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

+2! 

Is this whole thread going to be about agreeing/disagreeing or what?


----------



## Mykie

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> +2!
> 
> Is this whole thread going to be about agreeing/disagreeing or what?



I agree with you, what the fuck


----------



## Shawn

Elysian said:


> if it was a guitar center i wouldn't put too much faith in that




Good news though, very cool.


----------



## metalfiend666

I'm not going to believe it until I see some concrete evidence, like an announcement on the Ibanez website or a guitar at NAMM. I'd also prefer a new S7 though!


----------



## b3n

metalfiend666 said:


> I'm not going to believe it until I see some concrete evidence, like an announcement on the Ibanez website or a guitar at NAMM.



 



metalfiend666 said:


> I'd also prefer a new S7 though!


[/quote]

 


[action=b3n]is annoying[/action]


----------



## Scott

I may be wrong, but wouldn't the stores even only find out at NAMM or around NAMM of any new guitars being offered?


Hopefully they DON'T release a left handed 7 string at namm is all I gotta say.

Also, don't expect it to be released as part of winter namm. I could be wrong, but with the jem 20th and the 50k jem, I doubt ibanez would release another big hitter along with them.


----------



## shredfreak

metalfiend666 said:


> I'm not going to believe it until I see some concrete evidence, like an announcement on the Ibanez website or a guitar at NAMM. I'd also prefer a new S7 though!



Indeed, that trem is a whole lot better then the edge's nowadays ...


----------



## BrianCarroll

I really hope the RG8 will be released ASAP, but I fear that something will be wrong (scale, PU, bridge, whatever...).
In fact, I just want a Meshuggah sig !


----------



## Mykie

metalfiend666 said:


> I'd also prefer a new S7 though!



They better come out with another S7 line, I'd be all over that shit.

why, because the neck is fucking bad ass, the trem is amazing, and I can go more nuts on stage with that guitar than any of my RG7s.


----------



## BrianCarroll

Hey guys, why not creating a new topic about the S7, this one is supposed to deal with the upcoming RG8...


----------



## Nik

Wow, this thread got off topic.

I suppose a compromise would be a thin-bodied S8


----------



## metalfiend666

Nik said:


> I suppose a compromise would be a thin-bodied S8


 
Hmm....


----------



## Chris

heavy7-665 said:


> Just confirmed by my ibanez dealer that the 8 string will be released sometime in 07'!



Which dealer?
Which model?
How does he know?

Gotta love these rumors.


----------



## technomancer

BrianCarroll said:


> I really hope the RG8 will be released ASAP, but I fear that something will be wrong (scale, PU, bridge, whatever...).
> In fact, I just want a Meshuggah sig !



Somebody posted over on the Outworld forums on 9/16 about this:

"its a fact i work at a music shop and a rep from ibanez told me that theyre in fact making an 8 string prestige for 07, sadly it will be designed off of the guitarits from meshugga but what r you gunna do? anyways should be cool."

So you should be happy with it 

Of course these are both such highly reliable sources... I'm sure some Ibanez rep telling someone something is coming out and then it being posted in a forum is 100% reliable


----------



## Chris

Heh. I love these kids that say "My Ibby sales guy told me it, so it must be so!"

Believe it when it comes out at NAMM.


----------



## Mykie

Nik said:


> Wow, this thread got off topic.
> 
> I suppose a compromise would be a thin-bodied S8



Now that is what I am talking about, that would be just sick...


----------



## technomancer

Chris said:


> Heh. I love these kids that say "My Ibby sales guy told me it, so it must be so!"
> 
> Believe it when it comes out at NAMM.



Hehe I added my sarcasm as an edit to that right after you posted


----------



## Elysian

Mykie said:


> Now that is what I am talking about, that would be just sick...


and neck heavy like a mofo


----------



## Rick

Chris said:


> Heh. I love these kids that say "My Ibby sales guy told me it, so it must be so!"
> 
> Believe it when it comes out at NAMM.



Exactly. I'm not getting my hopes up until something's made official. 

I went to GC last night and the guy told me I couldn't upload patches online with my HD147 and that's a huge lie. So I'm not putting any faith into the 8 being released yet. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## InTheRavensName

8 string Ibanez...2 EMG 8 pickups, piezo, Edge trem, 27 frets...

...now thats what I'd love to thrash!


----------



## D-EJ915

Elysian said:


> and neck heavy like a mofo


not if you set the neck deeper...


----------



## noodles

D-EJ915 said:


> not if you set the neck deeper...



This is Ibanez we're talking about.


----------



## Nik

InTheRavensName said:


> 8 string Ibanez...2 EMG 8 pickups, piezo, Edge trem, 27 frets...
> 
> ...now thats what I'd love to thrash!



Why the hell is everyone on this board so obsessed with the concept of 27 frets? Not only is absolutely pointless, but it forces you to push the neck pick-up further back, which results in shittier solo tones...


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

^ +1 

Again...


----------



## Elysian

Nik said:


> Why the hell is everyone on this board so obsessed with the concept of 27 frets? Not only is absolutely pointless, but it forces you to push the neck pick-up further back, which results in shittier solo tones...


i dunno man i don't think i'd say there was anything shitty about the lead tone on the 27 fret superstrat i built, though i did give the neck pup a 3 way series/split/parallel switch, thus giving options... all it does is make the tone slightly treblier, which imo is a good thing, as a 22 fret neck's neck pickup imo is too bassy and muddy, and 24 fret is only slightly better... but tone is subjective i guess.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nik said:


> Why the hell is everyone on this board so obsessed with the concept of 27 frets? Not only is absolutely pointless, but it forces you to push the neck pick-up further back, which results in shittier solo tones...




No, not shittier tone, just different. I wouldn't use 27 frets either, but I imagine some people would. And it's bullshit when someone says you lose harmonic content when you have 24 frets, because the pickup isn't at the second octave harmonic, because when you fret a note, the 2nd octave harmonic isn't there anymore.


----------



## heavy7-665

i order from my dads freinds shop in vernal,UT only problem is the emg's.....................................................please i beg for a Meshuggah sig


----------



## AVH

[sigh.....] Listen,

I already know what these guitars feel like and want one as much as the rest of you, but this is exactly how companies like Ibby can create a prolonged buzz and build momentum over a longer period of time, which can increase the sales of a potentially iffy marketing proposition like an RG8. 

I've been saying they're going to release one sooner or later for quite a while now- for example: I've closely examined the fixed bridge on the Mesh 8's and have a very good understanding of machining, and I'll tell you this - these weren't just hand milled prototypes that were then just sent out for plating, and then put on the guitar. These were way too slick. It costs a LOT of money to gear-up for something like that, and not expect to recoup something by at least doing a limited run, if not a regular model. That's a lot of cash to tool-up for just Marten & Fred's six guitars. 

Although I got the smirk & wink deal from Marten, even he can't give me a definitive answer (and trust me, I've bugged him on the phone about it few times).

I do know this though - through my work I've discussed this with the head Canadian rep at Efkay (who also couldn't give me a straight answer), and already made arrangements that _IF_ it's released I will get the first one into Canada. (fingers crossed)  
So let's just wait and see.

Crank up the hype machine Ringmaster  I'm waitng....


----------



## Nik

Elysian said:


> i dunno man i don't think i'd say there was anything shitty about the lead tone on the 27 fret superstrat i built, though i did give the neck pup a 3 way series/split/parallel switch, thus giving options... all it does is make the tone slightly treblier, which imo is a good thing, as a 22 fret neck's neck pickup imo is too bassy and muddy, and 24 fret is only slightly better... but tone is subjective i guess.



I personally add a lot of bass to my lead sound, I feel it adds a lot of warmth and depth to it. As you said, tone is subjective  I find that that's a good way to approach Petrucci's lead sound.

Having said that, even if tone wasn't an issue, extra frets would be a gimmick that you use rarely. And if you use it all the time, well, IMO that'd be pretty annoying : /

Now watch this: I'm gonna tie this off-topic tangent we're onto with the main topic. If you want more high notes, just get an 8-string with a high-A 

Anyway, what's the date on winter NAMM anyway, cause then we'll know for sure if there's an Ibby 8 in our immediate future... ? It was in January, right?


----------



## Elysian

Nik said:


> I personally add a lot of bass to my lead sound, I feel it adds a lot of warmth and depth to it. As you said, tone is subjective  I find that that's a good way to approach Petrucci's lead sound.
> 
> Having said that, even if tone wasn't an issue, extra frets would be a gimmick that you use rarely. And if you use it all the time, well, IMO that'd be pretty annoying : /
> 
> Now watch this: I'm gonna tie this off-topic tangent we're onto with the main topic. If you want more high notes, just get an 8-string with a high-A
> 
> Anyway, what's the date on winter NAMM anyway, cause then we'll know for sure if there's an Ibby 8 in our immediate future... ? It was in January, right?


oh i agree, 27 frets is overkill and just annoying, but some people think they need that crap. i can't even use 24 properly, much less 27, or thr 29 on my EC-29 i had...


----------



## OzzyC

i dont see how alnost anyone could use more then 24 frets and hit the note clearly...
maybe i just have big fingers or somthing but once im past about position 17~18 i end up w/4 fingers covering 5 frets..which makes it hard to do too much on those frets (clearly)


----------



## InTheRavensName

...more girls sleep with you the more frets you have...right?!

...guys?!

...guys?!

haha, I follow, 24 is the most I ever really use, and most of my solos stay below 17...I don't like the widdly widdly weeeeee sound as much right now...


----------



## metalfiend666

OzzyC said:


> i dont see how alnost anyone could use more then 24 frets and hit the note clearly...
> maybe i just have big fingers or somthing but once im past about position 17~18 i end up w/4 fingers covering 5 frets..which makes it hard to do too much on those frets (clearly)


 
I think a lot of the appeal of 27+ frets is to people who like a lot of tapping parts. Also I think the trick with those super high frets is to get pressure over the fretspace to fret the note you want cleanly and not give a damn if you're finger is also over frets behind it. After all, they can't sound can they.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

These speculative rumour threads suck. Mainly because I fall for it *every time*  Now I'm all excited again.


----------



## rcfreak7772000

i think why people would want 27 frets is because of the 30 inch scale, which basicly adds 3 more frets to the top of the neck (correct me if im wrong), so the 27th fret would be the same size as on a 25 inch scale....that, plus why the fuck not 

im all over the idea of a ibanez 8 string, its just gona suck at first because it won't be available used anywhere, so i'll be out of luck until i get a job


----------



## i_love_tazzus

heavy7-665 said:


> i order from my dads freinds shop in vernal,UT only problem is the emg's.....................................................please i beg for a Meshuggah sig



I'd love that too... but would hope that they release a suitable 2 pickup version without EMG's. I just love the electronics on the 2 pickup RG's, it's perfect for me. I don't need no stinkin' single coils no mo'!


----------



## BrianCarroll

^ +1

Anyway, an update from Tak Hosono (Ibanez representative) about the future "straight-fretted" RG8:


> The concept of fretted guitar/bass is fundamentally a compromise, but this compromise also gives them a character.Why straight fretted 8 strings guitar is a HUGE compromise? The Ibanez custom shop has been working with the artist like Fredrik Thordendal,Marten Hagstrom of "Meshuggah" for a long time before come up with our production RG8 model.The RG8 may not have a perfect intonation for every single strings but they sure have a great sound and playability.


http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30837&page=3


----------



## Jeff

Let's see, a $800 or $900 dollar Ibanez 8 string made in Korea, or a $600 Agile/Brice made in Korea? I'll take the Agile/Brice, thanks.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

It's funny how nobody on that thread recognized any of the people in those pictures.  I'm pretty sure I know every one of them AND their basses. Anyway, yeah. I'm starting to want an 8 string more and more now.  

I'm just worried about the cost, etc. I mean, a normal RG7 goes for around like, 350-450 now, and I would imagine this would be higher.

EDIT: Dammit, I posted late. Nevermind about the price then. However, I don't care about anything else; I'M GETTING AN IBANEZ!!1111oneoneone


----------



## bostjan

This is not the first time Ibanez said an eight was coming out 'next year.' No matter how many years go by, it's always 'next year.' I'm sure I'll give them plenty more money over my lifetime, but I think they have seriously lost my trust on this issue&#8230;like ten months ago.

A big company should have its shit together better than this. I won't be surprised if, in 2007, they promise an eight out in 2008. Sure, it'll come out sooner or later, as long as people keep begging for one. The time for them to make an eight string was around 2000. Better late than never, I guess.


----------



## Nik

Jeff said:


> Let's see, a $800 or $900 dollar Ibanez 8 string made in Korea, or a $600 Agile/Brice made in Korea? I'll take the Agile/Brice, thanks.



If Ibanez release an 8, I doubt it'll be a mere $800-900. I'd expect it to be at least around $2000. Anyway, I suppose the scale on Meshuggah's 8s would give us a realistic idea on what to expect if there is a production model. What are they, 30"?


----------



## BrianCarroll

Yeap


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

bostjan said:


> This is not the first time Ibanez said an eight was coming out 'next year.' No matter how many years go by, it's always 'next year.' I'm sure I'll give them plenty more money over my lifetime, but I think they have seriously lost my trust on this issuelike ten months ago.
> 
> A big company should have its shit together better than this. I won't be surprised if, in 2007, they promise an eight out in 2008. Sure, it'll come out sooner or later, as long as people keep begging for one. The time for them to make an eight string was around 2000. Better late than never, I guess.


Well, it gives me more time to save up for one then. It's really hard for me to find an 8 string I like, so saving up until an Ibanez 8 comes out would be a good idea, even if I find a better one in the meantime. I'm sure this applies to anyone who wants it.



Nik said:


> If Ibanez release an 8, I doubt it'll be a mere $800-900. I'd expect it to be at least around $2000.


That's a RIDICULOUS price. Why would they make a production model that costs as much as some fully custom ones? It might be over 1000, but I highly doubt it will go up to 2000 if they're modelling it after the RG series.


----------



## Nik

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> That's a RIDICULOUS price. Why would they make a production model that costs as much as some fully custom ones? It might be over 1000, but I highly doubt it will go up to 2000 if they're modelling it after the RG series.



The Universe costs about that much 

And an 8-string is a much more exotic instrument than the Universe. Good 8-string pick-ups right now cost arond $400 a pair, and 8-string hipshot is about $100... you get the idea. It's a pricey ordeal to make an 8 right now, and since there's not a huge market for 8s, Ibanez will probably only make a small run of 8s, which will also bump up their price. This will likely result in a price tag similar to, if not higher, than a Universe.


----------



## Rick

Nik said:


> The Universe costs about that much
> 
> And an 8-string is a much more exotic instrument than the Universe. Good 8-string pick-ups right now cost arond $400 a pair, and 8-string hipshot is about $100... you get the idea. It's a pricey ordeal to make an 8 right now, and since there's not a huge market for 8s, Ibanez will probably only make a small run of 8s, which will also bump up their price. This will likely result in a price tag similar to, if not higher, than a Universe.



I'm not too sure I'm gonna want to pay that much for one then.


----------



## bostjan

If it happens to be a signature model, it will be very expensive. For just a plain old RG8, which I highly doubt we will see, it will retail around $1500 most likely, which would be around $1000 street price. So that's the best case scenario I see, but I may be wrong.

The reason it won't be so cheap is that there are no cheap parts for eight stringers.


----------



## Nik

rg7420user said:


> I'm not too sure I'm gonna want to pay that much for one then.



Same here, which is why that Rondo 8 thread really got my imagination going  

Of course, if 8s become more popular (this is highly unlikely) and 8s go the way of the 7s, we might see cheaper models in the future.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Nik said:


> The Universe costs about that much


Yeah, I know, but normal RG's are made in like, Korea or something, and the material is not as high quality, amirite? 



> And an 8-string is a much more exotic instrument than the Universe. Good 8-string pick-ups right now cost arond $400 a pair, and 8-string hipshot is about $100... you get the idea. It's a pricey ordeal to make an 8 right now, and since there's not a huge market for 8s, Ibanez will probably only make a small run of 8s, which will also bump up their price. This will likely result in a price tag similar to, if not higher, than a Universe.


AHH yes, I completely forgot about the pickups and bridges etc. I was just thinking about the price for the material, but I kinda forgot that 8 string pickups aren't exactly easy to come by. Well, okay then. I guess I know what you're getting at now. Dammit. 

Oh well, hopefully people will really start liking them and the price will go down to around 1,000 maybe.


----------



## Mastodon

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> Yeah, I know, but normal RG's are made in like, Korea or something, and the material is not as high quality, amirite?



Indonesia and China now.


----------



## Donnie

All you guys crack me up. 
I'd pretty much guarantee this Ibanez 8 will be in the $1800 to $2200 range. I'f not more. 
Now after all the bitching and moaning about wanting Ibanez to release and 8, you'll now just bitch and moan because it costs to much.
They'll relase a few. See how well they sell for about 6 months. They'll just sit on the shelves. Ibanez will discontinue them after the first run. The remainders will get snatched up by collectors. Then you all can bitch again because they aren't making them anymore.  

Just look at the UV. It's just a $700 RG7 with binding, pickguard and a few other things and it goes for close to $1900 now. This 8 isn't just a "modded" RG7. It's a whole new instrument. So yeah... it's going to cost a bundle.


----------



## heavy7-665

ok i know someone will discredit me but i talked to a guys band called Beat Down Bloody who did a show with Dino and he said something about an Ibanez 8 V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpm

> The concept of fretted guitar/bass is fundamentally a compromise, but this compromise also gives them a character.Why straight fretted 8 strings guitar is a HUGE compromise? The Ibanez custom shop has been working with the artist like Fredrik Thordendal,Marten Hagstrom of "Meshuggah" for a long time before come up with our production RG8 model.The RG8 may not have a perfect intonation for every single strings but they sure have a great sound and playability.


 
Seriously, wtf is that meant to mean? "The RG8 we're about to release doesn't play in tune, but the neck feels good?".....


----------



## Mastodon

heavy7-665 said:


> ok i know someone will discredit me but i talked to a guys band called Beat Down Bloody who did a show with Dino and he said something about an Ibanez 8 V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Stfu.


----------



## Metal Ken

dpm said:


> Seriously, wtf is that meant to mean? "The RG8 we're about to release doesn't play in tune, but the neck feels good?".....



I think it means that 1)fanned frets cost too much or 2) People bitched about fanned frets.


----------



## Nik

heavy7-665 said:


> ok i know someone will discredit me but i talked to a guys band called Beat Down Bloody who did a show with Dino and he said something about an Ibanez 8 V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That wouldn't surprise me.

However, if an Ibby 8 V happened, it would be a one-off LACS made for display purposes at NAMM, nothing more.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

Donnie said:


> All you guys crack me up.
> I'd pretty much guarantee this Ibanez 8 will be in the $1800 to $2200 range. I'f not more.
> Now after all the bitching and moaning about wanting Ibanez to release and 8, you'll now just bitch and moan because it costs to much.
> They'll relase a few. See how well they sell for about 6 months. They'll just sit on the shelves. Ibanez will discontinue them after the first run. The remainders will get snatched up by collectors. Then you all can bitch again because they aren't making them anymore.
> 
> Just look at the UV. It's just a $700 RG7 with binding, pickguard and a few other things and it goes for close to $1900 now. This 8 isn't just a "modded" RG7. It's a whole new instrument. So yeah... it's going to cost a bundle.



Sounds about right. Nobody is going to build a $2000 instrument and then sell it for $299. It's just not going to happen. I'd suggest that anybody who wants one of these (IF they're ever released) just go ahead and start saving their money so we don't have to scroll through pages after page of "Man, if I had some money, I'd be all over that" when some non-teaser threads about these start showing up.


----------



## Nik

NewArmyGuitar said:


> Sounds about right. Nobody is going to build a $2000 instrument and then sell it for $299. It's just not going to happen. I'd suggest that anybody who wants one of these (IF they're ever released) just go ahead and start saving their money so we don't have to scroll through pages after page of "Man, if I had some money, I'd be all over that" when some non-teaser threads about these start showing up.



Point taken, although I'm gonna keep praying for that Rondo 8-string, unlikely as it may be 

I've started slowly losing interest in 8-strings in recent days anyway; everyone's taken so long to make 'em that I don't want one right now quite as much as I did before.


----------



## maskofduality

i don't think i'd buy a 30 inch 8 string guitar.

fwiw, i think i'd rather wait till i have the money to blow on a custom fanned fret 8 and go from there.


----------



## bostjan

If this would have been released in 2000 or 2001 for $2000 ± $500, I would have snagged one for sure. Seriously. If it came out in 2002 or 2003, I probably would have bought one, but not 100% sure I could have found a way to afford it. In 2007 or 2008? Well, highly unlikely. For one, Ibanez is not as high on my list. For two, I could get something much more up my alley from a more innovative and original builder for about the same price, or maybe a tad more.

I still cheer them on to get it done, but after seven years, I won't be impressed just because it's an eight string. Now if it happens to be a really nice eight string, then I'll be impressed. 

If it's got any sort of Edge Trem system, I might be a little impressed, too.  But if it's going to be an RG7321 with an extra string and EMG's, &#8230;well, I shouldn't say anything until it materializes, if it even does in my lifetime.

But back off topic, anyone rememmber how much the AJ307CE's were when they were introduced? It was Ibby's only seven string acoustic and their only Jumbo body, yet it was pretty reasonable considering the fact that it was the only one mass produced at the time. IIRC it was somewhere around $1000ish.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I'm interested in a 36 fret bass. I want an 8 too!!


----------



## Jeff

Donnie said:


> All you guys crack me up.
> I'd pretty much guarantee this Ibanez 8 will be in the $1800 to $2200 range. I'f not more.
> Now after all the bitching and moaning about wanting Ibanez to release and 8, you'll now just bitch and moan because it costs to much.
> They'll relase a few. See how well they sell for about 6 months. They'll just sit on the shelves. Ibanez will discontinue them after the first run. The remainders will get snatched up by collectors. Then you all can bitch again because they aren't making them anymore.
> 
> Just look at the UV. It's just a $700 RG7 with binding, pickguard and a few other things and it goes for close to $1900 now. This 8 isn't just a "modded" RG7. It's a whole new instrument. So yeah... it's going to cost a bundle.



I agree with you, it probably will be an assload. But at the same time, you know damn well it'll be MIK, which brings me back to why the hell should anyone pay the Ibanez tax for something MIK when Rondo (might) make an 8, MIK? 

I think an Ibanez 8 like the one Munky has would be awesome, but not $2000 awesome.


----------



## Donnie

It's *really* confirmed now: http://ibanez.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=4151

edit: Stuck the thread to make this the "official" thread.


----------



## Ryan

NICEEE! 2007 is gonna be a financially devistating year for me haha

_edit: i really hope it has a trem! its been about 50/50 on the Ibby 8 pics with trems to hardtails._


----------



## D-EJ915

Damn, I want one, fuck...Gus G. sig coming out and this...that's at least 2000 dollars, damnit


----------



## nyck

Holy fuck, they actually did it...


----------



## Ishan

any idea on the price tag? because 2000$ for a mass produced guitar, even an 8, is just too much!


----------



## darren

It all depends on whether it's built in the Fujigen J.Custom factory in Japan, or if it's going to be made in Korea. Given the relatively low numbers they're likely going to be selling, you can count on it being Japanese and being expensive.

But with Halo and possibly Rondo doing 8s for those of us with less unlimited budgets, 2007 will still be a good year for those of us who are interested in venturing into those deep waters.


----------



## Nik

darren said:


> It all depends on whether it's built in the Fujigen J.Custom factory in Japan, or if it's going to be made in Korea. Given the relatively low numbers they're likely going to be selling, you can count on it being Japanese and being expensive.
> 
> But with Halo and possibly Rondo doing 8s for those of us with less unlimited budgets, 2007 will still be a good year for those of us who are interested in venturing into those deep waters.



Yup, and this is good news for Kurt at Rondo. Now Ibanez will generate even more interest when it comes to 8-strings, and people who aren't willing to dish out $2000 might look into alternatives like Rondo.

Good news


----------



## Drew

darren said:


> It all depends on whether it's built in the Fujigen J.Custom factory in Japan, or if it's going to be made in Korea. Given the relatively low numbers they're likely going to be selling, you can count on it being Japanese and being expensive.
> 
> But with Halo and possibly Rondo doing 8s for those of us with less unlimited budgets, 2007 will still be a good year for those of us who are interested in venturing into those deep waters.



 

I've heard rumours for several months now from some fairly reputable sources that this was going to happen, and by all counts it's going to be priced more akin to a UV than a RG7. 

Also, why's everyone so sure it's going to be Korean? The SZ and S prestiges have transitioned to Korea, but the RG's, thus far, have not...


----------



## Donnie

> YOU MAY WISH TO JOIN IN ON OUR 38+ PAGE DISCUSSION ABOUT THIS *REVOLUTIONARY GUITAR*.


That cracks me up. Revolutionary. I suppose I banez invented the 8 string now.
I realize that it's the first mass produced 8 string but I would hardly call that revolutionary. 
Oh well... I am curious to check one of these out.


----------



## Nik

Donnie said:


> That cracks me up. Revolutionary. I suppose I banez invented the 8 string now.
> I realize that it's the first mass produced 8 string but I would hardly call that revolutionary.
> Oh well... I am curious to check one of these out.



Well, come on now, they need to market it _somehow_

*Revolutionary* sounds a lot better than *Has-been-done-before-but-not-mass-produced-but-still-rare*.


----------



## darren

You know what would be REALLY funny? If Halo launched their 8-string a day before NAMM starts. 

Ibanez can kiss their bragging rights goodbye.


----------



## Ishan

I don't think I'll ever see one in a store over here. Even UVs are somewhat rare... any leaked info on what it's gonna be? Meshuggah sig?

edit: yea Halo should kick their asses


----------



## Donnie

Nik said:


> Well, come on now, they need to market it _somehow_
> 
> *Revolutionary* sounds a lot better than *Has-been-done-before-but-not-masse-produced-but-still-rare*.


 True.

And I guess it's coming with active EMGs and the FX Edge 8 bridge.
The thought of EMGs is enough to kill the thought of getting one for me.  Sure, you can replace them but it would be nice if EMG would stop making those big stupid soap bar style pickups for the ERG guitars.


----------



## Ishan

I almost gone the EMG route on my custom, but well custom made Merlin pickups in an EMG45 housing sound nicer even on paper 

edit: My point was you could still replace those EMGs by custom work.


----------



## XEN

I wonder if Waylon is reading this and if he'll take the hint....


----------



## Donnie

Ishan said:


> I almost gone the EMG route on my custom, but well custom made Merlin pickups in an EMG45 housing sound nicer even on paper
> 
> edit: My point was you could still replace those EMGs by custom work.


True, but what would the cost of such work be?
Technically, I could pull out the EMG, fill the cavity, re-route for a passive and then refinish it myself. But if I'm going to spend around $2000 on a guitar(which I guarantee this will cost, if not more) It damn well better come with what I want in it. Or atleast something that's easier to replace.


----------



## Ishan

Donnie said:


> True, but what would the cost of such work be?
> Technically, I could pull out the EMG, fill the cavity, re-route for a passive and then refinish it myself. But if I'm going to spend around $2000 on a guitar(which I guarantee this will cost, if not more) It damn well better come with what I want in it. Or atleast something that's easier to replace.



PAS guitar charges me 250 for a set of 8 string pickups to my specs in a EMG45 houssing made of ebony. Those are handwound passive humbuckers, the price seems right hehe


----------



## Ryan

That fret dress didnt look too special in the "sneak preview"
Maybe it'll be Korean to save some cash so the 8s can be more readily available.


----------



## Donnie

Ishan said:


> PAS guitar charges me 250&#8364; for a set of 8 string pickups to my specs in a EMG45 houssing made of ebony. Those are handwound passive humbuckers, the price seems right hehe


That's not to bad considering a pair of Lundgrens over here are $410.


----------



## Ishan

well here it costs something like 525$ a pair, so it's not that pricey haha


----------



## Donnie

Ouch.


----------



## 777

http://ibanez.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=4151

OFFICIAL Confirmation

rosewood board jumbo frets slightly thin looking low string???


----------



## Donnie

Yep. Go back about a page in this thread.


----------



## 777

Donnie said:


> Yep. Go back about a page in this thread.



oops sorry


----------



## Seven

This is what I know guys:

Edge FX8
EMG808's
Rosewood w/ Dot Inlays

Got this off Ibanez Official Forum, and off Tako ( the J Custom Shop guy ) on Jemsite; this was confirmed back in october.


----------



## zimbloth

*token complaint about lack of color options* (pre-emptive strike).

I'd be intrigued to play one of these, but I think 7s are all I need.


----------



## Ishan

F# 8 would be more popular I think, with all those subsonic band coming out


----------



## nyck

Seven said:


> This is what I know guys:
> 
> Edge FX8
> EMG808's
> Rosewood w/ Dot Inlays
> 
> Got this off Ibanez Official Forum, and off Tako ( the J Custom Shop guy ) on Jemsite; this was confirmed back in october.


There's no such thing as an EMG 808. All the ones that have been used so far on 8 strings have been bass EMG 40/45 series.

or unless they are completely new...


----------



## Ishan

They are making one for Ibanez as I've heard (from their forum I think, can't remember)


----------



## leatherface2

im waitin for the one string.fretless


----------



## Ishan

leatherface2 said:


> im waitin for the one string.fretless



I thought we'd had a suffisant number of those, I guess I was wrong...


----------



## leatherface2

a one string fretless all striped like vh 
that 8 sting pic with korn was pretty cool i wish i stil had my 7 but if they do put out an 8 i might like to get one.donnie didnt meshugah have an 8 at the tool show we saw back in the day?


----------



## Donnie

I'm not sure. I think those were just the Nevborn 7s.


----------



## maliciousteve

Edit: ignore me


----------



## Donnie

maliciousteve said:


> Edit: ignore me


Already there, man. Already there.


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## Nik

Seven said:


> This is what I know guys:
> 
> Edge FX8
> EMG808's
> Rosewood w/ Dot Inlays



Don't forget 30" scale and black finish (I think the latter was confirmed somewhere).

Anyhow, I'd like to take a moment and bitch about how damn ugly those giant fret-markers look. I would've hoped that, since Meshuggah helped develop the production Ibby 8, they might've gone with a blank fretboard. Or at least tiny fret-markers. The tiny fret-dots on my RG1527 are pure sex, and they'd look much better than this entry-level-Squier-crap:


----------



## Ryan

Wah wah wah. I just want a quality instrument to record some F-tuned DM with \m/\m/


----------



## VforVendetta00

Ryan said:


> Wah wah wah. I just want a quality instrument to record some F-tuned DM with \m/\m/



u tell him ry4n! i hope u get one and u laydown da deathmetal goodness!!


----------



## darren

[negativepants]

If you need big honkin' inlays on an 8-string, you have no business playing an 8 in the first place. DOTS ARE FOR THE WEAK.

And the same goes for you guys that are whining about the 30" scale length. Don't you think the WIDTH OF THE FRETBOARD might be a bit more of a limiting factor than the space between the first few frets? Do you really think you're going to be playing lots of complex first-position chord shapes on this beast? Get serious.

[/negativepants]


----------



## D-EJ915

At least they could've spaced the dots so they were in-between the strings...


----------



## Scott

Man, thank god for Halo and Oni guitars...

I'm half tempted to sell all my ibanez guitars (Read: All but one of my guitars) And get a halo and an oni 8. I'm just so tired of Ibanez...

Not That I was expecting a lefty 8 from ibanez, but a lefty SOMETHING would be nice


----------



## metalfiend666

darren said:


> [negativepants]And the same goes for you guys that are whining about the 30" scale length. Don't you think the WIDTH OF THE FRETBOARD might be a bit more of a limiting factor than the space between the first few frets? Do you really think you're going to be playing lots of complex first-position chord shapes on this beast? Get serious.
> 
> [/negativepants]


 
I'm not too worried about the width as I won't be doing uber-complex chords, but I do use frets 1-3-5 in runs which is neigh on impossible on a 30" scale even with my long fingers. From playing the Blackmachine 8's I know I won't be interested in this if it's over a 28" scale. 30" is just a short scale bass.


----------



## Mr. S

well its good news, but the dots kinda make it look cheap so i dunno mabye it will be a korean jobby, but to be honnest im not to fussed about owning one anymore but i'd still like to give one a go


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Its awesome that they might actually be making this, but I agree with everyone about the dots. They look awful! They make the guitar look so cheap, and I thought ibanez had cracked that nut when they halved the size of all the fretboard dots a couple of years ago. Apparently not......

If it wasn't going to be so damn expensive I might be less inclined to complain about a feature that makes it look cheap-as-chips, but I wouldnt want to drop 2k on an instrument and hate the look of the fretboard!

 ibanez


----------



## Metal Ken

Man... Everyone asks for a S7 with that new bridge.. we get it.. everyone complains. 
We ask and ask for an 8 string, we get it and everyone complains... 
Jeez, if they ever open up the LACS, you guys'll probably complains too...


----------



## XEN

Do we even know if we're looking at a pic of the actual RG8 as it will be once it finally makes it to the stores?

After all this time waiting, hoping, dreaming that Ibanez, or anyone for that matter, would come out with a production model 8 string, we're hung up on the size of the fretboard dots in a picture we know nothing of???

Holy shrew-raping hell!

Amen, Ken!!!!!!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

haha fair point. I just got up and I'm hungover! I do hate those dots though. The bigger question is what to choose between for this year's big guitar buy, one of these or a limited edition blue dawn JP7. The decisions!


----------



## metalfiend666

Am I the only one who prefers the old style larger dots?


----------



## Shikaru

metalfiend666 said:


> Am I the only one who prefers the old style larger dots?



+1 James. I saw an RG1527 in a shop a couple of days ago, and I didn't like the look of the small dots at all.


----------



## XEN

I only like small dots if they're off-center.







</shameless plug>


----------



## metalfiend666

urklvt said:


> </shameless plug>


 
Don't worry, I'd be doing the same if that was coming my way


----------



## AVH

Sorry to put it this way, but you knew this was coming right?:
I TOLD YOU SO!! 
Of course I've already had my advance-order for some time now with our distributer here, and will get the first one into Canada...I already told you the finish color. 
Sorry, but I just have to gloat.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

metalfiend666 said:


> Am I the only one who prefers the old style larger dots?



I think they look clunky and clumsy. I don't like them on my 1527, I miles prefer the nice tapered dots on the newer models. I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished model though. I reckon it will look pretty much like the 8 they sent rusty a while ago, with a different bridge.

EDIT - heh how many time was the phrase 'I' used then?? It's all about Me me me me me


----------



## Mr. S

Metal Ken said:


> Man... Everyone asks for a S7 with that new bridge.. we get it.. everyone complains.
> We ask and ask for an 8 string, we get it and everyone complains...
> Jeez, if they ever open up the LACS, you guys'll probably complains too...



i guess im one of the only people happy with the S& then, its a cool cheap and cheerfull (black can be cheerfull right?) guitar that is screaming to be modded, plus it has a brand new bridge which if the 6 string versions are anything to go by it'll be great.

as for the 8 i think its awesome that its coming out, and i really hope its actually a korean model, here's why, for one because ive got two korean guitars and a korean bass, all ibanez, and both stunning quality for their price brackets, they play great sound great, of course with a little modding such as pickups on the guitars, but the bass came with stock barlotinis  
and also because i'll be great for kids that want to expand their music to a new level, okay there will be a lot of people who buy one and just chug away, but there will be those few kids who are talented enough to use it to its full potential and use it to create fantastic music and that'll have made it worth being made in korea to a slightly lower standard, because it'll be affordable, and those who are used to more high end guitars and crave only a top notch 8 strings can get customs done (not saying that to be a dick, though i can see how it might get perceved that way) like bulbs lovely axe (  ) 

personally i dont think i need an 8 at the moment im glad theyre coming out, but i hope, again, that it is made a bit cheaper so it gains popularity and stays arround and leads to more high end models so i can pick one up in a few years or when ever i need/want one enough..

as for the LACS well the only thing id complain about if that opened up is that i'd not have enough money to spend on all the different guitars i'd want made  


but yeah this is just my 2 pence


----------



## theunforgiven246

am i the only one who dosent give a shit what it looks like? all i want is an actual trem (i'm a trem guy, but i suppose i could always buy a kahler and have it put on there if that would even be possible) and good sounding pups (and that it plays well but thats a given).


----------



## Nik

I know it's silly to be bitching about something as small as fret markers, but all the Ibanez 8-strings we've seen so far (except the Meshuggah ones) have these massive ugly things. I would assume a little bit more attention to detail if you're going to release a $2000 instrument, tis all. Most of the $2000 + Ibanez guitars I've seen have real nice small fret markers/vine inlays/pyramids/etc.

I dunno, maybe it's just because they remind me of my cheap, crappy Squier strat. I'm scarred for life  

In any case, as I said earlier, I'm more psyched about the possible Rondo 8 that a production Ibanez 8 might entail. So I guess my opinion doesn't matter since I won't be buying an Ibby 8 anyway  



theunforgiven246 said:


> am i the only one who dosent give a shit what it looks like? all i want is an actual trem (i'm a trem guy, but i suppose i could always buy a kahler and have it put on there if that would even be possible) and good sounding pups (and that it plays well but thats a given).



... or you could just get a Halo 8, which comes straight-from-the-factory with a Kahler 8 trem


----------



## D-EJ915

urklvt said:


> I only like small dots if they're off-center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </shameless plug>


I think you could fit a few more frets on there.


----------



## HighGain510

D-EJ915 said:


> I think you could fit a few more frets on there.



LOL yeah talk about wasted space.... geez you could fit at least 4-5 more!


----------



## XEN

You jest but I had considered it!


----------



## nyck

Dendroaspis said:


> Sorry to put it this way, but you knew this was coming right?:
> I TOLD YOU SO!!
> Of course I've already had my advance-order for some time now with our distributer here, and will get the first one into Canada...I already told you the finish color.
> Sorry, but I just have to gloat.


What color?


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

my guess is flat black. Or maybe gloss back. But is anyone else thinking this would be an ideal opportunity to bring back the 'shocking pink' finish out of exile?


----------



## Donnie

From the size of the dots, that tells me non-prestige so I'm going to guess that it's Korean or even Indo made.(I didn't know if that's been mentioned before. I'm to lazy to re-read. )


----------



## W4D

Ishan said:


> any idea on the price tag? because 2000$ for a mass produced guitar, even an 8, is just too much!



All I know is that It can be made in mass quantity for allot less and could be sold at a reasonable price.

Will it be priced reasonable? I doubt it. That is just my opinion.

Just so you all know I called HOSHINO (USA) INC. today. Left a message with a dear friend and I will find out exactly what is up with am 8 string model guitar for that will be on sale for dealers to purchase and re-sale. Will let you know what is said. They are in charge of new product developement and marketing and would know everything that is planned.

I do know as someone mentioned that they have allot going on with it being the big (20) of the GEM. I kno wpersonally of some of the things they are doing for it, and I know that has concumed quite a bit from them.


----------



## Project2501

Man you guys are never satisfied..... I see a lot of bitching on here. I am simply amazed Ibanez would even attempt to make a production 8. I am tired of Ibanez myself, but at least they are trying for you guys.......


----------



## Nik

Project2501 said:


> Man you guys are never satisfied..... I see a lot of bitching on here. I am simply amazed Ibanez would even attempt to make a production 8. I am tired of Ibanez myself, but at least they are trying for you guys.......



 I don't see what's wrong with constructively criticizing something. Fact of the matter is, unless you get a custom guitar built for you, you will NEVER achieve what you consider a perfect guitar. My RG1527 has its share of things that I would improve upon if I had a choice. That doesn't make it a bad guitar, and apparently there weren't enough small negative things to keep me from buying one.

Just because we criticize, doesn't mean anything--it doesn't mean that we aren't interested or whatever. We're just pointing stuff out. And if this is indeed Korean/Indonesian and really cheap, I might just pick one up, in spite of the large fret markers. Just because I criticize small details like fret-markers, doesn't mean that I will not buy an Ibby 8-string on the basis of the large fret-markers not fitting in with my taste  

Sheesh. I'm tired of people bitching about how we're bitching too much


----------



## W4D

Project2501 said:


> Man you guys are never satisfied..... I see a lot of bitching on here. I am simply amazed Ibanez would even attempt to make a production 8. I am tired of Ibanez myself, but at least they are trying for you guys.......



No bitchin here. I hope they do actually release one. It woudl be about time. I figured they woudl beat people like me and ONI to the punch. Since they have bigger budgets, bigger factory, get better prices on parts , and have a huge dealer base already that would atleast buy one each.

Now if they do release in january they will be compeating atleast 6 other companies that I know of releasing 8 strings at the same time. Some of them are affordable and some are just stupidly priced.

That is just my opinion. They could have released this beast two years ago easily.


----------



## Scott

Project2501 said:


> Man you guys are never satisfied..... I see a lot of bitching on here. I am simply amazed Ibanez would even attempt to make a production 8. I am tired of Ibanez myself, but at least they are trying for you guys.......



No matter what is released by ibanez, people are going to find something to bitch about. That's what it means to be an ibanez player. It's the same as being a Dream Theater fan. Always have to have something to bitch about.



People do need to start realizing, that a fucking 8 string is being introduced. I mean, boo-fucking-hoo that it's using bigger dot inlays. Jesus Christ.. You know what they could have done instead of using the big dot inlays?

Not make the guitar at all! You wouldn't be bitching about inlays then.

You people make me sick


----------



## W4D

Nik said:


> Sheesh. I'm tired of people bitching about how we're bitching too much


----------



## AVH

Donnie said:


> From the size of the dots, that tells me non-prestige so I'm going to guess that it's Korean or even Indo made.(I didn't know if that's been mentioned before. I'm to lazy to re-read. )


 
What makes you say that Donnie?...
I _know_ it's going to be a prestige, jeez, have I been wrong yet?


----------



## W4D

Scott said:


> No matter what is released by ibanez, people are going to find something to bitch about. That's what it means to be an ibanez player. It's the same as being a Dream Theater fan. Always have to have something to bitch about.
> 
> 
> 
> People do need to start realizing, that a fucking 8 string is being introduced. I mean, boo-fucking-hoo that it's using bigger dot inlays. Jesus Christ.. You know what they could have done instead of using the big dot inlays?
> 
> Not make the guitar at all! You wouldn't be bitching about inlays then.
> 
> You people make me sick



But are they making a lefty?


----------



## Scott

W4D said:


> But are they making a lefty?



Exactly! See, that's something worth bitching about.

And no, they aren't making it lefty. None of the "talked about" new models for '07 are available left handed. 8 string, S7, rg20th, jem 20th, etc.


----------



## W4D

Scott said:


> Exactly! See, that's something worth bitching about.
> 
> And no, they aren't making it lefty. None of the "talked about" new models for '07 are available left handed. 8 string, S7, rg20th, jem 20th, etc.



not to honk a loud horn, *BUT *Halo will have lefties available in everything we make!    

sorry had too... SHAMELESS SELF PROMOTION!...

OK BACK TO IBANEZ TALK


----------



## Scott

Oh I know. Im waiting to see if that locking nut thingy will work like it should on a lefty.


----------



## W4D

Scott said:


> Oh I know. Im waiting to see if that locking nut thingy will work like it should on a lefty.



yes it will work on both guitars.


----------



## Donnie

Nik said:


> Sheesh. I'm tired of people bitching about how we're bitching too much


Quit your bitching.  



Dendroaspis said:


> What makes you say that Donnie?...
> I _know_ it's going to be a prestige, jeez, have I been wrong yet?


I'm just going from the current line I Ibanez guitars. It seems that all the Prestige models have the smaller dots while non-prestige have the larger.  
I would almost prefer it be a non-prestige so it would be cheaper but then again, that Slipknot dudes sig is a non-prestige and it's still kind of pricey.
Oh well, I've kind of lost my intrest in anything more than a 7 string. I'm more excited now about the new S7.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Scott said:


> People do need to start realizing, that a fucking 8 string is being introduced. I mean, boo-fucking-hoo that it's using bigger dot inlays. Jesus Christ.. You know what they could have done instead of using the big dot inlays?
> 
> Not make the guitar at all! You wouldn't be bitching about inlays then.
> 
> You people make me sick



Dude....There's a big difference between

"Oh look at those inlays what a load of crap piece of shit I'm not buying it"

And

"That's awesome they're releasing an 8, but I don't particularly like the style of big clumsy dots and would have preferred them to use the smaller style"

I think it's been mostly the latter here, I'm not flaming the guitar as such I was just pointing out I'm not a fan of that style of inlay as it really cheapens the look of the guitar.

I'm still going to try one ASAP and if it plays great then I'm sure I won't give a shit!


----------



## Scott




----------



## Project2501

Scott said:


>



OOOOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The guantlet has been dropped!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Who is that bitch? she almost looks like she might be hot


----------



## XEN

We need a pissing contest emoticon.


----------



## Scott




----------



## XEN

Nice one man! e-rep for the holidays!


----------



## W4D

Scott said:


>



LOVE IT!


----------



## JPMDan

8 string = wider neck = bigger inlays

sounds about right if you think about it.


----------



## W4D

JPMDan said:


> 8 string = wider neck = bigger inlays
> 
> sounds about right if you think about it.



No Inlays is better to me. I mean if youplay an 8 you shoul dknow that shit already. right?


----------



## Metal Ken

Donnie said:


> I'm just going from the current line I Ibanez guitars. It seems that all the Prestige models have the smaller dots while non-prestige have the larger.
> I would almost prefer it be a non-prestige so it would be cheaper but then again, that Slipknot dudes sig is a non-prestige and it's still kind of pricey.
> Oh well, I've kind of lost my intrest in anything more than a 7 string. I'm more excited now about the new S7.



the older prestiges had regular dots.. and the reason why the Slipknot one costs so much is cause its a signature.. Mick Thompson needs his cut.


----------



## JPMDan

I couldn't agree with you more W4D


----------



## Metal Ken

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> "That's awesome they're releasing an 8, but I don't particularly like the style of big clumsy dots and would have preferred them to use the smaller style"



That'd be great, but it seems like thats not most have said it.


----------



## Nik

JPMDan said:


> 8 string = wider neck = bigger inlays
> 
> sounds about right if you think about it.




By that same line of logic, Jumbo frets wouldn't suffice, Ibanez would need to find Extra-Jumbo-Gargantuan frets and stick them upon a fretboard from a genetically engineered rosewood tree that produces larger grain


----------



## JPMDan

Bass Frets Maybe?


----------



## XEN

Or we could enjoy Christmas and New Year's Day, wait a couple of weeks and see for ourselves what they're ACTUALLY announcing at NAMM, and stop bickering about this like a bunch of ragging ninnies.


----------



## W4D

urklvt said:


> Or we could enjoy Christmas and New Year's Day, wait a couple of weeks and see for ourselves what they're ACTUALLY announcing at NAMM, and stop bickering about this like a bunch of ragging ninnies.



AMEN BROTHA 



Reach deep in your pockets. We take Cash, Credit, even your mommas dentures if they gotz gold in them. 

LOL I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE THAT CAME FROM


----------



## D-EJ915

This guitar better have an 8-string sustainer and scalloped fretboard with 32 frets.


----------



## Mr. S

good thing come to those who wait 

EDIT: when the hell did we get a village people icon?


----------



## W4D

D-EJ915 said:


> This guitar better have an 8-string sustainer and scalloped fretboard with 32 frets.



Yeah what he said plus come with a life time supply of gasoline from chervron and a dual trem with two bars one on teh upper four and one n lower four, new windshield wipers and hell toss in a hooker with 3 teeth to open my beer.

LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

Mr. S said:


> good thing come to those who wait
> 
> EDIT: when the hell did we get a village people icon?


It was a while ago...


----------



## Nik

urklvt said:


> Or we could enjoy Christmas and New Year's Day, wait a couple of weeks and see for ourselves what they're ACTUALLY announcing at NAMM, and stop bickering about this like a bunch of ragging ninnies.



Well, this _is_ a *discussion *board, after all, so I don't see what the problem of discussing the finer points of the Ibby 8 is


----------



## W4D

Nik said:


> Well, this _is_ a *discussion *board, after all, so I don't see what the problem of discussing the finer points of the Ibby 8 is



OH yeah yeah . The freedom of speech thing. I always forget about that.


----------



## Ryan

I dont mind the dots. I think a fretboard that big not having dots would look strange actually. But yah, who cares, they're making an 8. And we still dont know what the real deal will look like.


----------



## nyck

I would rather it not have inlays at all, but if it must, then I would rather have small dots than large. I really don't have a big preference with inlays.. I really like the abalone ovals on my S540.


----------



## Ryan

nyck said:


> I really like the abalone ovals on my S540.



[offtopic]

The S i just PMd you about with the maple fretboard is rockin ovals too.

[/offtopic]


----------



## Shawn

nyck said:


> I really like the abalone ovals on my S540.



 Those are my favorite inlays, i've always liked those.


----------



## XEN

I just want it to have 8 strings


----------



## Sometimes7

I always wanted an 8 string, but for the high A. So unless it has fanned frets/multi-scale, I won't get one. My UV goes low enough for me.


----------



## iumentum

I'll buy it. I don't need it in my current band, but I have always wanted an 8-string, so I'll have to buy this one.


----------



## msherman

urklvt said:


> I just want it to have 8 strings



You already have 8 strings, plus 2, young Jeddi.


----------



## jim777

As long as they sell at least a few dozen, one will end up with Chris Woods, and all the other guys who make a living by CNC'ing Ibanez parts. Chris sells a new UV neck for 250, Legacy quoted me 225 for a maple boarded RG7 neck with the old multi-colored pyramids in it. We're at a point now where if Ibanez releases something cool and you want it all customed out, it's fairly cheap and easy to go out and do. If it's basswood with a blah rosewood board you'll likely be able to get a mahogany body for 300 or less by the end of 2007, and a new neck for maybe another 300, or just by the parts and go off on your own into custom land. It's all good 

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## XEN

msherman said:


> You already have 8 strings, plus 2, young Jeddi.



It will be significantly inferior to my 10! Mwahahahahahaaaaaa!!!! And to the 8 I'll order from you when I get permission from the wife.


----------



## Nik

urklvt said:


> And to the 8 I'll order from you when I get permission from the wife.




*note to self: Don't get married until you have collected all of your dream gear


----------



## Juggernaut666

it comes out in may..with a fixed edge 3 trem..and emg 808 pickups...and its a low f#....i will have it...i already talked to a guy who will have them...


----------



## Ryan

Nik said:


> *note to self: Don't get married until you have collected all of your dream gear



I didnt start getting my dream gear until i got married.


----------



## skinhead

Chris said:


> Heh. I love these kids that say "My Ibby sales guy told me it, so it must be so!"
> 
> Believe it when it comes out at NAMM.



+1!

Here i have an official Ibanez Dealer (Mannys music center) and they didn't say me anything about an 8 on he 07, so i have to see it on the page to believe it.


----------



## MatthewK

It was confirmed by an admin at the ibanez board that the 8 string rg is gonna happen.

http://www.ibanez.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=4151&PN=1


----------



## XEN

Ryan said:


> I didnt start getting my dream gear until i got married.



Amen to that. Priorities. Got out of debt first too. I don't buy any gear on credit any more.


----------



## Nik

skinhead said:


> +1!
> 
> Here i have an official Ibanez Dealer (Mannys music center) and they didn't say me anything about an 8 on he 07, so i have to see it on the page to believe it.




It's been *officially *confirmed dude.


----------



## AVH

skinhead said:


> +1!
> 
> Here i have an official Ibanez Dealer (Mannys music center) and they didn't say me anything about an 8 on he 07, so i have to see it on the page to believe it.


 
 After all the well connected people and even Tak Hosono saying it will be so you still say this....man, you're dense.


----------



## nyck

Hey Dendroapsis, what color is it gonna be?


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


> I didnt start getting my dream gear until i got married.



You're married, Ryan? No shit. Congrats on that, bro. 

If I had an eight, I would want that high A as well but also the lower F#, i'd have to have 2.


----------



## Nik

Shawn said:


> You're married, Ryan? No shit. Congrats on that, bro.
> 
> If I had an eight, I would want that high A as well but also the lower F#, i'd have to have 2.



 Or you could just get one of these and have both:


----------



## 777

is it too early to be bothering ibanez about a production 9?????


----------



## dpm

777 said:


> is it too early to be bothering ibanez about a production 9?????


 
 let's do it


----------



## AVH

nyck said:


> Hey Dendroapsis, what color is it gonna be?


 
From what I understand it's supposed to be Galaxy Black (GK).


----------



## Mastodon

I'm kind of lost...

This bridge will be trem style bridge....but without the arm?






Like that?


----------



## Nik

^Yup, FX bridge. Looks ugly, but sounds nice otherwise:


----------



## Mastodon

I fail to see the advantages of this bridge...

Why would I need to lock the strings at the nut and bridge if I won't be doing in kind of massive pitch changes?


----------



## OzzyC

Mastodon said:


> I fail to see the advantages of this bridge...
> 
> Why would I need to lock the strings at the nut and bridge if I won't be doing in kind of massive pitch changes?



it was satch's idea...he wanted the same stability on fixed bridges as on his guitars with trems


----------



## Nik

Mastodon said:


> I fail to see the advantages of this bridge...
> 
> Why would I need to lock the strings at the nut and bridge if I won't be doing in kind of massive pitch changes?




I think it's supposed to be more stable, plus you get fine-tuners.

I'd be glad that it's got a metal nut. I hate those damn plastic/graphite ones that snap. It's one less thing you have to worry about.


----------



## Drache713

You know, I'm really tempted to get an 8...but I just don't think I'd honestly have a use for going lower than B or A. I don't play Meshuggah style stuff anyways, but we shall see.


----------



## Ryan

lol i'll find things to play with it ;D


----------



## Mastodon

But...couldn't you get the same effect using locking machine heads?


----------



## OzzyC

Mastodon said:


> But...couldn't you get the same effect using locking machine heads?



i would suppose so....
but like i said...it was satchs idea


----------



## Drache713

Mastodon said:


> But...couldn't you get the same effect using locking machine heads?


Practically, yes. Technically, no. If you have locking machine heads there's still the chance of the string getting binded up in the nut - not the case if you have a locking nut.


----------



## dpm

Actually, technically, yes, providing the nut slots are correctly cut and the nut material is right for the job. This id why Graphtech's trem nuts are so good


----------



## Drache713

dpm said:


> Actually, technically, yes, providing the nut slots are correctly cut and the nut material is right for the job. This id why Graphtech's trem nuts are so good


Correct, but that was the only arguement I could think of. Touché!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

urklvt said:


> I just want it to have 8 strings


 
I second that.


----------



## AVH

dpm said:


> Actually, technically, yes, providing the nut slots are correctly cut and the nut material is right for the job. This id why Graphtech's trem nuts are so good


 
Not surprisingly, Dan is 100% correct.
Graphtech =


----------



## petrucci_dude

I still want a damn ONI 8!

I'm so damn poor yet I might have another job soon so I might have one sooner than I think. Might get one of each depending on how much the Ibby costs (already know rough price for my ONI 8).


----------



## Edroz

Scott said:


> No matter what is released by ibanez, people are going to find something to bitch about. That's what it means to be an ibanez player. It's the same as being a Dream Theater fan. Always have to have something to bitch about.
> 
> 
> 
> People do need to start realizing, that a fucking 8 string is being introduced. I mean, boo-fucking-hoo that it's using bigger dot inlays. Jesus Christ.. You know what they could have done instead of using the big dot inlays?
> 
> Not make the guitar at all! You wouldn't be bitching about inlays then.
> 
> You people make me sick



let's just all bow down before the ibanez gods for giving us the priviledge of buying their poorly made 8 string please, i (and i'm sure many others on this board) just want a quality instrument, i don't settle for mediocrity. no one really knows what the specs will eventually be on this... but if that pic with the big dot inlays is any indication of what this guitar will be... $2000 for a $400 looking RG... that's an insult and i'd rather they don't make it, i'll take my money and have it done right by another company.


----------



## MatthewK

With the exception of the low end RG's, I've never been dissapointed by ibanez. Why don't you just save your judgement until the guitar is actually released, eh?


----------



## Edroz

MatthewK said:


> With the exception of the low end RG's, I've never been dissapointed by ibanez. Why don't you just save your judgement until the guitar is actually released, eh?



don't know if your post was directed towards me? this is a "discussion forum" is it not? just voicing my opinion on what information is available on this guitar right now. when and if this guitar does comes out i hope it's amazing!


----------



## MatthewK

That's cool. You're right...


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

At least it doesn't have "K8" plastered across the fretboard


----------



## Mr. S

dont give them ideas


----------



## Metal Ken

Edroz said:


> let's just all bow down before the ibanez gods for giving us the priviledge of buying their poorly made 8 string please, i (and i'm sure many others on this board) just want a quality instrument, i don't settle for mediocrity. no one really knows what the specs will eventually be on this... but if that pic with the big dot inlays is any indication of what this guitar will be... $2000 for a $400 looking RG... that's an insult and i'd rather they don't make it, i'll take my money and have it done right by another company.



So... You're determining the quality of the instrument based on the size of the dots, and already assuming its poorly made? 

Good job 

Edit:
At all you dot haters--
You know what? I like dots. i like BIG MOTHERFUCKING NEON FUCKING GREEN MOTHERFUCKING DOTS. RIght in the middle of the fretboard. i wish ALL guitars had bright neon green dots. Red guitar? Neon Dots. White guitar? Neon green dots.

You know what i'm gonna do? I'm gonna buy that 8 string and bore out the dots to the size of fucking tea saucers and fill them in with friggin neon green plastic. Then we'll see who has the last laugh.


----------



## Metal Ken

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> At least it doesn't have "K8" plastered across the fretboard



the "Kate" signature? ;p


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Metal Ken said:


> Edit:
> At all you dot haters--
> You know what? I like dots. i like BIG MOTHERFUCKING NEON FUCKING GREEN MOTHERFUCKING DOTS. RIght in the middle of the fretboard. i wish ALL guitars had bright neon green dots. Red guitar? Neon Dots. White guitar? Neon green dots.
> 
> You know what i'm gonna do? I'm gonna buy that 8 string and bore out the dots to the size of fucking tea saucers and fill them in with friggin neon green plastic. Then we'll see who has the last laugh.




Hey - if they were green we wouldn't be complaining  Well I know I wouldn't.......


----------



## Edroz

Metal Ken said:


> So... You're determining the quality of the instrument based on the size of the dots, and already assuming its poorly made?
> 
> Good job
> 
> Edit:
> At all you dot haters--
> You know what? I like dots. i like BIG MOTHERFUCKING NEON FUCKING GREEN MOTHERFUCKING DOTS. RIght in the middle of the fretboard. i wish ALL guitars had bright neon green dots. Red guitar? Neon Dots. White guitar? Neon green dots.
> 
> You know what i'm gonna do? I'm gonna buy that 8 string and bore out the dots to the size of fucking tea saucers and fill them in with friggin neon green plastic. Then we'll see who has the last laugh.


----------



## jim777

Metal Ken said:


> So... You're determining the quality of the instrument based on the size of the dots, and already assuming its poorly made?
> 
> Good job
> 
> Edit:
> At all you dot haters--
> You know what? I like dots. i like BIG MOTHERFUCKING NEON FUCKING GREEN MOTHERFUCKING DOTS. RIght in the middle of the fretboard. i wish ALL guitars had bright neon green dots. Red guitar? Neon Dots. White guitar? Neon green dots.
> 
> You know what i'm gonna do? I'm gonna buy that 8 string and bore out the dots to the size of fucking tea saucers and fill them in with friggin neon green plastic. Then we'll see who has the last laugh.



Dots!


----------



## Drew

OzzyC said:


> i would suppose so....
> but like i said...it was satchs idea



Nah, it was a common endorser request for a few years - Satch was just the guy who actually got them to do it. 

The nice thing about a locking trem compared to a normal fixed bridge is the strings can't slip. So, if you have locks on a fixed bridge, you have a guitar that CAN'T go out of tune, but also doesn't shift when you do compound bends.


----------



## dpm

Drew said:


> So, if you have locks on a fixed bridge, you have a guitar that CAN'T go out of tune, but also doesn't shift when you do compound bends.


 
Eh?  Assuming there's no problematic friction points such as nut or saddle binding, a locked fixed bridge will move as much as an unlocked one - the issue is neck flex.


----------



## Nik

Metal Ken said:


> Edit:
> At all you dot haters--
> You know what? I like dots. i like BIG MOTHERFUCKING NEON FUCKING GREEN MOTHERFUCKING DOTS. RIght in the middle of the fretboard. i wish ALL guitars had bright neon green dots. Red guitar? Neon Dots. White guitar? Neon green dots.
> 
> You know what i'm gonna do? I'm gonna buy that 8 string and bore out the dots to the size of fucking tea saucers and fill them in with friggin neon green plastic. Then we'll see who has the last laugh.



   

I'd e-rep you, but I've never figured out if I'm suppose to give you positive or negative rep as a sign of appreciation


----------



## Ryan

Nik said:


> I'd e-rep you, but I've never figured out if I'm suppose to give you positive or negative rep as a sign of appreciation



I'd go with negative. It seems to be what everyone else does..


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I actually like dots. But I can also see how they could make an axe look "cheap." I like them cause if I have to look at the board I like to have a refference.


----------



## Mastodon

Metal Ken said:


> So... You're determining the quality of the instrument based on the size of the dots, and already assuming its poorly made?
> 
> Good job
> 
> Edit:
> At all you dot haters--
> You know what? I like dots. i like BIG MOTHERFUCKING NEON FUCKING GREEN MOTHERFUCKING DOTS. RIght in the middle of the fretboard. i wish ALL guitars had bright neon green dots. Red guitar? Neon Dots. White guitar? Neon green dots.
> 
> You know what i'm gonna do? I'm gonna buy that 8 string and bore out the dots to the size of fucking tea saucers and fill them in with friggin neon green plastic. Then we'll see who has the last laugh.



Haha. fantastic.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

DCGL put up some new ibanez models for the new year, no pics yet though


----------



## Drache713

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> DCGL put up some new ibanez models for the new year, no pics yet though


I just looked at their website, and it says the factory tuning for the 8 is F#,A,D,G,C,F,A,D? Um, F# would be okay if it was in standard tuning and not a whole step down, right? Shouldn't the lowest string be E if it's a whole step down?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I noticed that also, we'll see, it wouldn't be the first time DCGL messes up the factory tunings, I forget with which other guitar there was such a typo...


----------



## Ryan

Here's the specs so everyone doesnt have to google their way over there:






LiKe OmGQ!! 2???? 2 Must Means its madE in Tahiti!!!


----------



## VforVendetta00

they should've named it the RG33


----------



## Ryan

VforVendetta00 said:


> they should've named it the RG33



Or like, RGCP8! haha


----------



## Daniel S

standard with low b and f# would be superior
but im still gunna get one hopefully : )


----------



## RaCh

---


----------



## Kotex

OMG. I'm buying it.


----------



## Scott

Me too!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

why not F# B E A D G B E tunning?


----------



## Scott

Who cares? Just change the tuning yourselves.


You guys seriously need to rethink buying an 8 string if you're worrying about the factory tuning.


----------



## maliciousteve

Yeah seriously all you need to do is change the set of strings and tune it to how you want by using those magical things on the headstock called 'machine heads', they change the pitch of the string when you turn them


----------



## Ror3h

damn I cant wait for this!


----------



## Mr. S

i bloody hope i see one of these in a store, i really have to try one out


----------



## Hexer

Mr. S said:


> i bloody hope i see one of these in a store, i really have to try one out



me! too!


----------



## Mastodon

maliciousteve said:


> Yeah seriously all you need to do is change the set of strings and tune it to how you want by using those magical things on the headstock called 'machine heads', they change the pitch of the string when you turn them



Um, did you miss the whole discussion about the bridge and locking nut?


----------



## Mr. S

its pretty much a fixed bridge, it wont be that hard to mess with the tunings


----------



## skinhead

I have some news!

THe 8 come here in March, the ibanez dealer brings 3, 2 are sold, i have to buy one!

The price will be 2200 dollars here, i don't know in japan or USA.


----------



## Ryan

Well that's good news then!

2,200 Argentina Pesos = 713.348 USD (not surprising for a MIK guitar)

or did you mean youre paying 2,200.00 USD (6,784.91 Argentina Pesos?)


----------



## nyck

Holy crap, at 700$ i might have to get one...


----------



## Ryan

nyck said:


> Holy crap, at 700$ i might have to get one...



 

I'll make poopy if this RG8 is $699-$749 street price.


----------



## leatherface2

8 is cool but a one string would be funny


----------



## VforVendetta00

Ryan said:


> Well that's good news then!
> 
> 2,200 Argentina Pesos = 713.348 USD (not surprising for a MIK guitar)
> 
> or did you mean youre paying 2,200.00 USD (6,784.91 Argentina Pesos?)



i seriously doubt that the RG8 is gonna be that cheap. its a nice dream tho!


----------



## skinhead

i said very clear that.

2200 dollars (Dollars, green money).

Like Ryan said, here's about 6,784.91 , so i have to work a lot... or maybe the credit card 

I want one so bad!


----------



## Nik

skinhead said:


> i said very clear that.
> 
> 2200 dollars (Dollars, green money).
> 
> Like Ryan said, here's about 6,784.91 , so i have to work a lot... or maybe the credit card
> 
> I want one so bad!



Ah, that makes sense.

$2200 is pretty steep for a guitar with extremely basic features (save for the 8th string). It's not unexpected, although I would've guessed around $1800, so it's a bit more expensive than I thought.

Unless that's just the list price, and the guitar will sell for $1900-2000.


----------



## skinhead

I think that 1000 dollars it's fine for that guitar.

But says "Ibanez" on the neck and have the help of Fredrik on the design, so that costs hehe.

The thread have like 800000000 pages and we didn't have a pic!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Scott said:


> Who cares? Just change the tuning yourselves.
> 
> 
> You guys seriously need to rethink buying an 8 string if you're worrying about the factory tuning.


 
I know I could tune it differently. I'm not complaining but I just find it odd a company would factory tune to a "non-standard" tunning. That is all.


----------



## XEN

It is odd, I'll give it that, but I'm also assuming since all of the info available on the thing is preliminary that much of it is incorrect.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^ makes sense, +EREP for you.


----------



## Jeff

If Ibanez can make a Prestige 7-string for $750 street including the case (RG1527), then they can make a Prestige 8 for $1000 to $1200. I don't see why they'd need to sell it for close to $2000. 

They'll never sell them if they do that.


----------



## XEN

Especially when you can get a custom for less!


----------



## Ahole

Jeff said:


> If Ibanez can make a Prestige 7-string for $750 street including the case (RG1527), then they can make a Prestige 8 for $1000 to $1200. I don't see why they'd need to sell it for close to $2000.
> 
> They'll never sell them if they do that.



You have to remember that he's located in Argentina, guitars are often a hell of alot cheaper in the USA than in most other countries.
The RG1527 goes for about $1700 here in Sweden.
It's not that unlikely that the RG8 will cost around $1000-$1200 in the US.


----------



## LilithXShred

Wow Germanys greatest online store already offers the Ibby 8. For 1449 Euros... that's less than I expected :

Here's a link : http://www.thomann.de/de/ibanez_rg2228_gk.htm


----------



## Makelele

So it'll probably be about the same, or a bit less, in dollars in the US.


----------



## Rick

LilithXShred said:


> Wow Germanys greatest online store already offers the Ibby 8. For 1449 Euros... that's less than I expected :
> 
> Here's a link : http://www.thomann.de/de/ibanez_rg2228_gk.htm



Wow.  

That looks great.


----------



## Jason

rg7420user said:


> Wow.
> 
> That looks great.



Weird I have seen the guitar before..now i don't like it


----------



## Ror3h

That comes to £963 over here, thats a bit steep. Although thomann isnt the cheapest place for Ibanez's, GAK.co.uk is usually a bit cheaper so I'm hoping that it will be a bit closer to £800.

Damn I want this guitar!


----------



## LilithXShred

Ror3h said:


> Damn I want this guitar!



It's strange.... i really would like to have one but..... i don't really know what i should do with it  F# ist too low for me and getting 006 strings for a high a is also a bit diffcult.. and i don't really know if i could use a high a . Really have to test drive it before i think about buying one.


----------



## Ror3h

Also I'm gona take a guess that these are gona be 27" scale, after comparing pics of this, 1527's and 1077XL's.
I think thats better than 30" tbh cos it wont play quite as much like a bass.


----------



## Nik

^Wow, is that photoshop, or the first official photo we've seen of the production 8? Apart from the headstock, it looks pretty sweet.

What's interesting is that the bridge doesn't appear to be recessed as far back as Rusty's 30" 8-string:







Ror3h said:


> Also I'm gona take a guess that these are gona be 27" scale, after comparing pics of this, 1527's and 1077XL's.
> I think thats better than 30" tbh cos it wont play quite as much like a bass.



The Ibanez 8-string was developed with help/input from the Meshuggah guys, and their guitars are 30" scale. So, it's natural to assume that the Ibanez 8s will also be 30". 

I do agree that 30 is a bit too much for some people. If it's 27" and priced reasonably I might just consider getting one.


----------



## Makelele

Why would a dealer have a non-official photo on their site?


----------



## Scott

It's official, and im guessing many many dealers have the same pic. But they aren't suppose to have it posted yet.

And the Rusty trem isn't the same as the one on the production model, but the saddles still look to be in the same position.


----------



## Drache713

It's gotta be a 27" scale. The trem isn't as far back as Rusty's is, and the control knobs on Rusty's are pushed way back as well if you look closely. My guess is it's 27".


----------



## Mr. S

that headstock looks..... ewwwww, it almost looks like a cheap rip off


----------



## D-EJ915

That picture makes me want that thing so bad.


----------



## Metal Ken

Goddamn. Next thing you know, ibanez will get back to the LoPro bridge and make me want to buy ALL OF THEM.

shit, after seeing that, i want the 8, the S7, the RG550DY, the Xyphos, and that flying V... GOD DAMN YOU HOSHINO!


----------



## Scott

I feel your pain Brother Ken.




Oh wait, no, I don't.


Anyone want to buy a lefty 1077xl?


----------



## Jason

I like the mockup of the rondo 8 much better..damn it I just did what i hate..bitch about a guitar and bring up a dif one


----------



## Metal Ken

Scott said:


> I feel your pain Brother Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, no, I don't.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to buy a lefty 1077xl?



I dont play your despicable backwards abominations


----------



## Nik

.jason. said:


> I like the mockup of the rondo 8 much better..damn it I just did what i hate..bitch about a guitar and bring up a dif one



I totally agree dude--darren did an amazing job, and those mock-ups looked more awesome than the Ibanez. I'd totally snag one of these instead of they ever get made.

But I must say, seeing the finished Ibanez finally, it looks pretty damn sweet  

I just want to know 2 things: 1. Price and 2. Scale length.


----------



## nyck

wow it looks awesome all put together! That's a killer bridge, it looks completely new...i bet that costed a lot to tool up if this thing is gonna be mass produced..


----------



## Metal Ken

nyck said:


> wow it looks awesome all put together! That's a killer bridge, it looks completely new...i bet that costed a lot to tool up if this thing is gonna be mass produced..



looks much better than the cut in half then welded-together fx edge on the meshuggah models.


----------



## XEN

See the latest 8s Mike Sherman was working on? I've permanently passed on Ibby, thank you.


----------



## skinhead

nyck said:


> wow it looks awesome all put together! That's a killer bridge, it looks completely new...i bet that costed a lot to tool up if this thing is gonna be mass produced..



+1

I think that the Edge III it's not very good, but it's fixed, so IMO didn't have any tuning problem.

The guitar looks very good, i have to try it and listen to it.

IMO if the 8 have some succes, they will do a tremolo one (i hope with Lo Pro Edge 8  )

PS: Maybe my credit card it's free in march


----------



## Kotex

Wasn't it suposed to be a hardtail?


----------



## Scott

I'll bet money that you will never see another lo pro on a production, even a limited edition guitar from Ibanez. They have no interest in paying royalties.



Kotex said:


> Wasn't it suposed to be a hardtail?



It is.

Actually, I should rephrase that. Since they are paying royalties still on most of their trems.

Ibanez has no interest in going back to the lopro, seeing as they stopped making it to try and avoid paying Floyd Rose royalties. Seeing as they invested so much money into the edge pro 1 and two, and they ended up having to pay a fine, AND royalties on the new trems, you should probably kiss the lo pro goodbye.


----------



## Mr. S

i thought the RG550 reissues were going to have lo pro's on? correct me if im wrong though


----------



## Scott

Original Edge trems actually.


----------



## Mr. S

ahhh, my mistake


----------



## skinhead

Kotex said:


> Wasn't it suposed to be a hardtail?



It's hardtail, 'cause the edge it's locked (or fixed, the same)


----------



## Donnie

The headstock and EMGs will most likely keep me from getting one of these. Maybe when they start popping up used on eBay I'll snag one.

Now we'll just have to endure the legions of Meshuggah clones to follow.  I'm having flashbacks to when the RG7620 was released and all the Korn wanna-be bands that followed. Ugh... guess I better stock up on the advil.


----------



## XEN

Just wait man! When the 10 string is done I'll still sound like a sloppy Satriani wannabe - even after 21 years of playing guitar!  8 or more strings won't be ANY different for me. You may want to consider aleve or even excedrin, the one for migraines....


----------



## Kotex

Why didn't they just make a normal hardtail with a fender style bridge?


----------



## Donnie

Makelele said:


> So it'll probably be about the same, or a bit less, in dollars in the US.



I wish. Here in the US that comes out to about $1900. I don't know if that'll be the price here but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

I have to say, despite the inlays lol that does look great! I bet it looks phenomenal in person. If that is the correct price (the thomann one) then that is not bad, I would gladly pay a £1000 for it, if I decided to get one. I do actually like the headstock design aswell. I think 8 inline would be a bit too......much. 

As others have said though, it's deciding what I could do with the F# apart from chugga chuggah messhugah stuff (which I LOVE, but its too obvious now!) I would like to see whether there is more potential to the instrument than that style. I guess I'll have to find one and spend some time with it!


Damn....my guitar wishlist for this year is getting ridiculous. Blue dawn is the limited edition MMJP colour, that S7 is coming out, the rusty cooley 7 looks really interesting aswell...I've got some hard choices ahead!


----------



## Vegetta

Metal Ken said:


> I dont play your despicable backwards abominations




The 8 looks nice 

Im kind of interested about the hardtail 7 and the greenish rga and that white v (Love white guitars)


----------



## BrianCarroll

Drache713 said:


> It's gotta be a 27" scale. The trem isn't as far back as Rusty's is, and the control knobs on Rusty's are pushed way back as well if you look closely. My guess is it's 27".



Yeap, it looks like a 27" scale to me...
IMO it's a little bit short for the low F (or even F#) string...


----------



## XEN

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> As others have said though, it's deciding what I could do with the F# apart from chugga chuggah messhugah stuff (which I LOVE, but its too obvious now!) I would like to see whether there is more potential to the instrument than that style. I guess I'll have to find one and spend some time with it!


Amen brother!
I'll tell you though, as much as I love Meshuggah, I sound NOTHING (pun intended) like them when I play, even down to F# or drop E. I've been exploring with a lot of semi clean stuff with walking or right-hand-tapped bass lines on the low end and chording or melodic lead lines on the higher end strings. I've been having so much fun with it. I know that the Ibby 8 will produce Meshuggah clones, but good things will come from having a production 8 (or 3) on the market, and good music will ensue (if we dig deep enough through all of the crap!).


----------



## Ror3h

Hey even a meshuggah clone band is better than a korn clone band though right? 
At the end of the day meshuggahs music is a bit more technical than korn or limp bizkits music, and not everyone can understand it, or even listen to it.
So I dont think there will be as many meshuggah clone bands as some people are thinking, not compared to all the nu metal bands that all sounded the same and played 7s anyway


----------



## maliciousteve

I found the price of the 8 string on a european site. It works out at just under £1000. 1449 Euro's to be exact.


----------



## Mr. S

i know, the new K7 is more expensive than the 8, oh dear oh dear, what a hard desicion i have to make


----------



## Ahole

Flash said:


> I wish. Here in the US that comes out to about $1900. I don't know if that'll be the price here but I wouldn't be surprised.



That's not how it works, the Universe costs 1959EURO in europe, converted to dollars, thats about $2580, now, I'm pretty sure the Universe doesn't cost 2600 dollars in the US.


----------



## Donnie

Well, I was just going from the currency convetor.  Either way, It's still over priced for what you get.


Ror3h said:


> Hey even a meshuggah clone band is better than a korn clone band though right?
> At the end of the day meshuggahs music is a bit more technical than korn or limp bizkits music, and not everyone can understand it, or even listen to it.
> So I dont think there will be as many meshuggah clone bands as some people are thinking, not compared to all the nu metal bands that all sounded the same and played 7s anyway


That's pretty much the same exact thing people said after Korn came out. You have to remember that back in the day when they first came out, Korn was waaaaaay different than anything else and were the underground scene. Sure, they weren't as technical but they were heavy and abrasive. And did Korn not contribute in a big way to the rise of the 7 string? Much like Meshuggah and the 8s. 
I'm sorry to say it but Meshuggah *is* the new Korn.


----------



## AVH

Flash said:


> And did Korn not contribute in a big way to the rise of the 7 string? Much like Meshuggah and the 8s.
> I'm sorry to say it but Meshuggah *is* the new Korn.


 
And bloody good for Marten and the boys! They deserve the recognition, they've been at it long enough.  

I spoke to the Canadian distributer today, and I was quoted the MSRP at $2799 CDN.  Of course I'll be getting it for much less, but still that is pretty steep. Should be about $2000 street. Thank Christ it comes with the J-Craft case as well. I also confirmed that mine is the official first Canadian order, and that I should have it in my hands by March, maybe even late Feb. 
My immediate next call was to Conklin and snagged the last M8 bridge he had until about May.
I'm stoked...


----------



## Karl Hungus

BrianCarroll said:


> Yeap, it looks like a 27" scale to me...
> IMO it's a little bit short for the low F (or even F#) string...



Quite frankly, I'm _praying_ for 27" scale. I've tuned down to F# on a 25.5" before, and yeah it was rather floppy, but I'm more afraid of the other strings being next to unplayable than needing a larger guage for the lowest string.


----------



## Ryan

Dendroaspis said:


> And bloody good for Marten and the boys! They deserve the recognition, they've been at it long enough.
> 
> I spoke to the Canadian distributer today, and I was quoted the MSRP at $2799 CDN.  Of course I'll be getting it for much less, but still that is pretty steep. Should be about $2000 street. Thank Christ it comes with the J-Craft case as well. I also confirmed that mine is the official first Canadian order, and that I should have it in my hands by March, maybe even late Feb.
> My immediate next call was to Conklin and snagged the last M8 bridge he had until about May.
> I'm stoked...



Dude!! Youre all set then.   

I love it. I want one soo bad! It'll be a while before i can spend that kinda money on gear again though..


----------



## AVH

Ryan said:


> Dude!! Youre all set then.
> 
> I love it. I want one soo bad! It'll be a while before i can spend that kinda money on gear again though..


 
Yeah, I hear ya. I will probably wind up selling a couple of guitars to offset the cost of this. Well....maybe.


----------



## Nik

Dendroaspis said:


> And bloody good for Marten and the boys! They deserve the recognition, they've been at it long enough.
> 
> I spoke to the Canadian distributer today, and I was quoted the MSRP at $2799 CDN.  Of course I'll be getting it for much less, but still that is pretty steep. Should be about $2000 street. Thank Christ it comes with the J-Craft case as well. I also confirmed that mine is the official first Canadian order, and that I should have it in my hands by March, maybe even late Feb.
> My immediate next call was to Conklin and snagged the last M8 bridge he had until about May.
> I'm stoked...



Duuuuude! I envy you so much


----------



## Dc Aln

The thought of a production RG8 excites and scares me at the same time. Ibanez is capable of so much more than they've been doing for the past few years. 

And I don't really like RGs. I'd prefer to see a neck-thru S8, but I don't own the company so... meh all over me.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


>



What the fuck?


----------



## Donnie

Flash said:


> I wish. Here in the US that comes out to about $1900. I don't know if that'll be the price here but I wouldn't be surprised.


According to Rich over at Ibanez Rules.com, list price on this s.o.b. is *$2500* so my guess about of about $1900 is about right for what it'll be out the door here in the US.


----------



## Makelele

I'd be surprised if it was $1900. If you look at the prices we Europeans pay for other guitars, you'll see that a guitar usually costs a lot less in the USA.

Example: Ibanez RG1570

Musicians Friend: $749

Thomann.de (about the cheapest shop in Europe): 825&#8364; (>$1000)


----------



## Donnie

With a list price of $2500, that puts it at just a few $$$ more than a UV so... It doesn't suprise me at all that it's that much.


----------



## Makelele

It's just that the European price doesn't make any sense in that case.


----------



## Donnie

According to www.xe.com the 1449 euro price tag works out to almost exactly $1900usd so it seems to make sense to me. Which would be the price of a guitar with a list of $2500 over here.


----------



## Makelele

Flash said:


> According to www.xe.com the 1449 euro price tag works out to almost exactly $1900usd so it seems to make sense to me. Which would be the price of a guitar with a list of $2500 over here.



The point I'm trying to make is that guitars are usually much more expensive in Europe. Look at the comparison I made a few posts up. Why would the RG8 suddenly be an exception to the rule and cost the same as in the US?


----------



## Donnie

I see your point and I am just going from what the list price of the RG8 is suppose to be. It is kind of odd. And well... that site souldn't really have the RG8 up yet so maybe their info is wrong? Rich could be wrong too but he seemed pretty sure of it.


----------



## Donnie

Now he says the US List price is down to $2000. That's a bit better.
http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showpost.php?p=583907&postcount=130

I originally saw this post:
http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showpost.php?p=583440&postcount=116


----------



## Makelele

Ah great. Now I can start ranting about how guitars are so much more expensive in Europe.


----------



## Nik

Flash said:


> Now he says the US List price is down to $2000. That's a bit better.
> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showpost.php?p=583907&postcount=130
> 
> I originally saw this post:
> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showpost.php?p=583440&postcount=116



That's awesome. Another post from jemsite:



> That is the same list price for the RGA321, and they are 1449.99 street, so I guess it would be around there.



That's pretty reasonable. A bit out of my reach, but still pretty damn reasonable. I'm impressed with Ibanez 

Someday when they start going for $600-700 on ebay, I might just snap one up.


----------



## Donnie

Makelele said:


> Ah great. Now I can start ranting about how guitars are so much more expensive in Europe.


 Yes. Carry on. 

So at that price, *maybe* I'll think about snagging one. But I think I'll go for the new S7 first.


----------



## Shorty

I'l be getting one. I have seriously lusted after one for a while. I has what I wanted. Locking FIXED trem, simple dots, EMGs, 4+4 headstock in a dark grey/black colour


----------



## D-EJ915

The EMG 808s might also have something to do with the cost as they're a new pickup.


----------



## Shawn

Dendroaspis said:


> And bloody good for Marten and the boys! They deserve the recognition, they've been at it long enough.
> 
> I spoke to the Canadian distributer today, and I was quoted the MSRP at $2799 CDN.  Of course I'll be getting it for much less, but still that is pretty steep. Should be about $2000 street. Thank Christ it comes with the J-Craft case as well. I also confirmed that mine is the official first Canadian order, and that I should have it in my hands by March, maybe even late Feb.
> My immediate next call was to Conklin and snagged the last M8 bridge he had until about May.
> I'm stoked...


Awesome!


----------



## Ryan

D-EJ915 said:


> The EMG 808s might also have something to do with the cost as they're a new pickup.



Thats a definite possibility. Im just glad they arent like AH-8's or some shit like that..


----------



## iumentum

1499 USD settles the deal for me. I'm going to order one from the US in may.


----------



## TJV

Makelele said:


> I'd be surprised if it was $1900. If you look at the prices we Europeans pay for other guitars, you'll see that a guitar usually costs a lot less in the USA.
> 
> Example: Ibanez RG1570
> 
> Musicians Friend: $749
> 
> Thomann.de (about the cheapest shop in Europe): 825&#8364; (>$1000)



Thomann has allready listed RG2228
http://www.thomann.de/gb/search_dir.html?sw=rg2228&x=7&y=8


----------



## Seedawakener

since there is both an edge III on this one and the Xiphos I might suspect that they somehow upgraded it or that the bridge isnt that bad at all.


----------



## skinhead

I have the money for one 

I just have to try it, = i'm going to do my 8, so i will have 2.

I have to try it, maybe sounds like shit, or sounds very well, just have to listen to it.

I think that it's not going to detune, 'cause it' FX, but i want one with LoPro8


----------



## Ishan

Basswood body?!!? WTF?! This is not what I expected, basswood is crap, too neutral for those EMG. It's going to sound totaly dead!


----------



## skinhead

^ I don't think so Ishan.

Ibanez it's not going to sell a guitar that sounds like shit for that money, and - with 8 string.

I think that they did something strange with EMG products, and they pups make the guitar sound exellent.

Ishan you have to try it to have some sound opinions.


----------



## Seedawakener

Do you think that it will be listed on Ikebe gakki anytime soon? Im pretty sure that it will be very cheap there compared to here in sweden or through Thomann.


----------



## Jason

skinhead said:


> ^ I don't think so Ishan.
> 
> Ibanez it's not going to sell a guitar that sounds like shit for that money, and - with 8 string.
> 
> I think that they did something strange with EMG products, and they pups make the guitar sound exellent.
> 
> Ishan you have to try it to have some sound opinions.



aren't they stock emg bass pups?


----------



## kruneh

skinhead said:


> I think that they did something strange with EMG products, and they pups make the guitar sound exellent.



I don´t think we should make to much out of sentences like that  

I´m looking forward to more info and pics.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

.jason. said:


> aren't they stock emg bass pups?



I think the 808's are new for for this guitar. There have been quite a few prototypes floating around, so you'd hope the final product will sound and play decent!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Ishan said:


> Basswood body?!!? WTF?! This is not what I expected, basswood is crap, too neutral for those EMG. It's going to sound totaly dead!


They've been prototyping this guitar for a while, so i'd expect they've chosen basswood for a reason. Now, to be honest, with EMG's you could use fucking balsa wood and it still sound like every other EMG equipped guitar. So I really don't think wood choice will make much difference. Besides, don't like it, then get a replacement body made for it. People, if you want one of these then I'd advise not waiting too long to make up your mind, as there may not be a large run of these.


----------



## msherman

urklvt said:


> See the latest 8s Mike Sherman was working on? I've permanently passed on Ibby, thank you.




Here is the 27.5" , 32 fret 8 string. I just have to drill a few holes and she`s ready for the spray booth.


----------



## Donnie

msherman said:


> Here is the 27.5" , 32 fret 8 string. I just have to drill a few holes and she`s ready for the spray booth.



Yep, I'll take one of yours instead please.  That looks great!


----------



## ohio_eric

That is sweet Mike!!!! What woods is it made of??

I  it.


----------



## Seedawakener

msherman said:


> Here is the 27.5" , 32 fret 8 string. I just have to drill a few holes and she`s ready for the spray booth.



Man, that guitar looks awesome! What would you charge for a guitar like that? Im thinking of getting an ibanez eight from Ikebe when they come out, but if I could get a custom eight for a reasonable price maybe that is the way Ill go.


----------



## ohio_eric

skinhead said:


> ^ I don't think so Ishan.
> 
> Ibanez it's not going to sell a guitar that sounds like shit for that money, and - with 8 string.
> 
> I think that they did something strange with EMG products, and they pups make the guitar sound exellent.
> 
> Ishan you have to try it to have some sound opinions.




Well if I was having an 8 string built the last wood I would choose would be basswood. It's too soft and the bass doesn't have the clarity or attack I would want. The pickups can only do so much if the body and neck woods are sucking the tone to death. Basswood and rosewood doesn't do much for me on a six string, it totally turns me on an eight string. EMG pickups do tend to overpower the woods in the guitar a bit but even they can only do so much.


----------



## Seedawakener

It ill probably sound good since they decided to use it.  I dont think they would be so stupid that they would make the first production 8 with a wood that makes it sound horrible. This guitar is more appealing to me than the Jeff loomis sig.


----------



## skinhead

.jason. said:


> aren't they stock emg bass pups?



Yes, they are the same EMG 45DC but with some "changes", it's preppared for guitar. IMO it's the same pup with some different sound spect for the guitar and with a 808 logo (because they put some liquid paper on the 45DC logo )

ohio_eric:

My 8 it's going to be = to the Connor's guitar (Putrefy), the same wood but with some easy inlay.

IMO with the EMG didn't overpower the Basswood, they only process the sound, to get some solid and compresed sound, that's the way.

The basswood it's for the weigth of the guitar.


----------



## msherman

I`m sure Ibanez went with basswood because it is cheap and plentiful in Asia, easy to work, and does give a halfway decent sound on tremolo bridge guitars.


----------



## Kotex

Damn. That 8 you made looks nice.


----------



## msherman

ohio_eric said:


> That is sweet Mike!!!! What woods is it made of??
> 
> I  it.



It`s a 5/8" Curly Maple Top over African Mohagany body. Set neck is 7 piece Curly maple/Purple Heart. F/B is Gaboon Ebony.


----------



## i_love_tazzus

Kotex said:


> Why didn't they just make a normal hardtail with a fender style bridge?



That's what I was thinking, too. True, it is more stable tuningwise with the proposed setup, but it wouldn't be too hard to get locking tuners + a graphite nut later on.

I haven't had much trouble with tuning stability on my rg7321 since I bought it last August. No locking tuners for me, and I thrash the strings fairly hard. I just change mine at least once a month or so.


----------



## All hail the Gnome

From the Ibanez forums, IbanezBass is one of the mods there:



isan said:


> Ibanez RG2228-GK, E-Guitar, 8 String, Basswood Body, 5-pc. Maple/Wenge Neck, Rosewood Fretobard, 24 JumboFrets, Fixed Edge III-8 Bridge, 2 x EMG 808 Pickups, Color: Galaxy Black, incl. Luxus Case and Leather Strap
> lol that is what poped up when i googled rg2228





IbanezBass said:


> This is from the European website. Not Ibanez USA........please keep in mind that European Ibanez is totally different from the US Ibanez



Maybe we'll have a different color option in the states? I hope he's not just referring to the case and/or strap.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I think the color is reffering to the guitar's color.


----------



## msherman

Seedawakener said:


> Man, that guitar looks awesome! What would you charge for a guitar like that? Im thinking of getting an ibanez eight from Ikebe when they come out, but if I could get a custom eight for a reasonable price maybe that is the way Ill go.



The one pictured is $2,300 and is getting a trans grey/trans black burst.
If someone wanted a version without the binding and fancy woods, the price will be lower.


----------



## ohio_eric

msherman said:


> The one pictured is $2,300 and is getting a trans grey/trans black burst.
> If someone wanted a version without the binding and fancy woods, the price will be lower.



That's not a bad price at all. Very cool.


----------



## Drew

Ishan said:


> Basswood body?!!? WTF?! This is not what I expected, basswood is crap, too neutral for those EMG. It's going to sound totaly dead!



I wouldn't say basswood is crap - it IS, as you pointed out, very neutral, and honestly when you're talking about a guitar that can go from a low open F# all the way up to a 24-fret high E, neutrality is definitely a boon. 

I'd much rather have it with something other than EMG's, but even if you throw in a couple hundred for a set of custom pickups and pickup rings, that's not half bad...


----------



## Nik

I think basswood gets bad rep because it's cheap, and a very large percent of cheap guitars are made with basswood, and so people associate basswood with cheap guitars. Just because it's cheap and bundant doesn't mean it's crap, however. Let's not forget there are a lot of extremely pricey basswood guitars out there, as well.

My RG1527 is basswood, and I'm extremely happy with what it delivers


----------



## All hail the Gnome

All_¥our_Bass;344453 said:


> I think the color is reffering to the guitar's color.



Um... yeah. I was referring to the difference between what's sold in Europe as opposed to the States. As in: Hopefully any differences will be the color of the guitar and not whether or not there is a strap and case included. Though it's great that it comes with a case, hopefully that happens in the States too.


----------



## Ishan

Basswood is NOT a tone wood, I'll never have any guitar made of "that". You can get a pretty neutral EQ with a good tonewood like walnut or even ash if done right. Basswood is just an excuse to reduce the cost (not a bad excuse actualy, they certainly wont sell that many 8 strings I guess)
The only way I see this guitar sound good would be with high power passive pickups (like a custom job by Bare Knuckles)
I don't really care for that 8 string anyway, my custom will cost me less


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Sorry, but basswood IS a tone wood (it makes a sound IIRC), just because you don't like doesn't make you right.

A lot of credible players use basswood and get incredible tone out of it. But then again, tone is SUBJECTIVE. There is no right or wrong.


----------



## D-EJ915

Basswood's natural sound is kind of 'unspectacular' which kind of makes it sound dull imo, it's kind of like using an all-MDF guitar cabinet.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

All hail the Gnome said:


> Um... yeah. I was referring to the difference between what's sold in Europe as opposed to the States. As in: Hopefully any differences will be the color of the guitar and not whether or not there is a strap and case included. Though it's great that it comes with a case, hopefully that happens in the States too.


 
Oh, I see now. I thought you asking if there were any color options(for the guitar) other than black.

 It's okay. Just some bad communcation.


----------



## Ryan

Some people just wont be happy unless its made from a 5,000 year old California Redwood.. Basswood is fine for me. I get a wide range of tones out of it. All of them are very usable.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

And quit raggin' on basswood. Different people like different things, I have a bass made of basswood that I always get great tone out of. I have tried others made out of different woods and they sound great too(just different) so I'm not partial to basswood. It all depends on what your aiming for, pickups(I use a jazz), EQU, Amps, Pedals, etc. All that and more(things like the quality of your technique) all play a crucial role in the forming of your tone. Just cause you don't like the sound of basswood doesn't mean it can't sound good. Not saying that wood has no effect on sound but basswood =/= Bad Tone. Sorry about the rant but I had to get that out of me and I formed some very good points along the way.


----------



## NDG

Flash said:


> Yep, I'll take one of yours instead please.  That looks great!



+1

That looks sharp.  In comparison, the Ibby looks shoddy (imo).


----------



## b3n

Would it kill ibanez to colour match a headstock? Seriously.


----------



## All hail the Gnome

All_¥our_Bass;344987 said:


> Oh, I see now. I thought you asking if there were any color options(for the guitar) other than black.
> 
> It's okay. Just some bad communcation.



All's well that ends well 

Despite all the Ibanez bashing going on about this guitar, I for one will be buying one of these. So it's not a fanned fret neck-thru mahogany body with a AAAAA bookmatched flamed maple top and a sweet Dimarzio or SD or Lundgren pup combo. Seriously, this guitar opens doors for things that were never previously available without shelling out $2500+. A production 8 for ca. $1600? I'll take one, please, basswood, EMG's and all. I want things like this to contuinue to be available, so I will be supporting this. And no, I will not use it in a Meshuggah clone band. I promise!


----------



## Ryan

b3n said:


> Would it kill ibanez to colour match a headstock? Seriously.


----------



## Rick

Ryan said:


>



Imagine a 7 like that.


----------



## bostjan

8AS$W()0D SUXORS!



Just kidding!

If they make an eight string out of Balsa, it'd at least be a start! I'm happy for Ibanez. Really!

So what is the current word on the availability in the US for this thing?


----------



## Seedawakener

msherman said:


> The one pictured is $2,300 and is getting a trans grey/trans black burst.
> If someone wanted a version without the binding and fancy woods, the price will be lower.



What bodyshapes do you do? Just asking in case I one day get the money to make a custom. (hopefully soon)


----------



## msherman

Seedawakener said:


> What bodyshapes do you do? Just asking in case I one day get the money to make a custom. (hopefully soon)



I also make custom one-off made to order guitars and basses, so the sky is the limit as far as body shapes.


----------



## Hexer

has anyone found out what scale-length the Ibby will be?

I sent a mail to Thomann about that a few days ago but havent gotten an answer yet (though they're pretty fast with answering questions usually)


----------



## Ishan

It looks like it's 30" scale but I may be wrong...


----------



## noodles

valkkio said:


> Thomann has allready listed RG2228
> http://www.thomann.de/gb/search_dir.html?sw=rg2228&x=7&y=8



1440 euro, or $1,879.70. For that much, I can get an 8-string from KxK that is not basswood, not bolt-on, and comes in a color other than black, with fanned frets. I'm sorry, but this guitar is that price for the very same reasons that an Ibanez 7-string used to be that much. It is new, and they are trying to recoup tooling costs. It is really only a $500 RG with one more string.

Pass.


----------



## metalfiend666

Or over here it's just under £970. As the Universe lists at £1400 I'd say it's a damn good buy for us.


----------



## Drew

noodles said:


> 1440 euro, or $1,879.70. For that much, I can get an 8-string from KxK that is not basswood, not bolt-on, and comes in a color other than black, with fanned frets. I'm sorry, but this guitar is that price for the very same reasons that an Ibanez 7-string used to be that much. It is new, and they are trying to recoup tooling costs. It is really only a $500 RG with one more string.
> 
> Pass.



Keep in mind that Ibanez is notoriously more expensive in Europe than it is in the States - typically an Ibanez will almost cost in pounds in England what it does in dollars here. 

My guess is that it'll be closer to a grand, 1200 when we start seeing USA street prices.

EDIT - what Metalfiend said. If we keep the ratios constant, a £1400 UV goes for $1,800 here new. Thus, I'm getting $1,267 and change for a "best guess" street price. Not half bad - cheaper by rather a lot than I've seen an 8 anywhere else.


----------



## noodles

metalfiend666 said:


> Or over here it's just under £970. As the Universe lists at £1400 I'd say it's a damn good buy for us.



Well, I really don't need to go into a rant about how overpriced a Universe is. It really is just an RG with fancy binding and some laminate inlays. Everyone can talk all they want about it being nicer wood, but it is still just nice basswood. Not exactly a rare and expensive tonewood renowned for it's fine acoustic properties.


----------



## metalfiend666

I know Dave, but I just mentioned it as a comparison. My UV (an old one) sounds much better than any basswood RG7 I've played though.


----------



## Nik

noodles said:


> Well, I really don't need to go into a rant about how overpriced a Universe is. It really is just an RG with fancy binding and some laminate inlays. Everyone can talk all they want about it being nicer wood, but it is still just nice basswood. Not exactly a rare and expensive tonewood renowned for it's fine acoustic properties.




Very, very true--although Drew is right that you can't do a straight Euro-to-Dollars conversion since guitars are more expensive in Europe. Sure it's a plain RG guitar, but at least it's made in Japan so the craftmanship will be good. $1200 sounds reasonable for a well made RG with extra strings. Still too much for me though--I can't wait till these things stard selling on ebay for $600


----------



## Rick

Nik said:


> Very, very true--although Drew is right that you can't do a straight Euro-to-Dollars conversion since guitars are more expensive in Europe. Sure it's a plain RG guitar, but at least it's made in Japan so the craftmanship will be good. $1200 sounds reasonable for a well made RG with extra strings. Still too much for me though--I can't wait till these things stard selling on ebay for $600



Cause that's when I'm gonna buy mine!


----------



## Metal Ken

metalfiend666 said:


> I know Dave, but I just mentioned it as a comparison. My UV (an old one) sounds much better than any basswood RG7 I've played though.



That and i think old UV's are leaps and bounds better than new UVs... playability mostly, but all around.


----------



## Ryan

Some more sneaky sneaky from the Ibanez Forum:


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

metalfiend666 said:


> Or over here it's just under £970. As the Universe lists at £1400 I'd say it's a damn good buy for us.



 


And yes mr noodles my UV plays and sounds miles better than the two RG7's I've owned. And its shinier......


----------



## skinhead

Ryan said:


> Some more sneaky sneaky from the Ibanez Forum:



Man i want a real pic of the guitar! maybe i have to ask for the catalog to my Ibanez dealer (and if you don't remember, cocaine dealer too, he said me that if i want i give you his mail, [email protected] ).

That guitar it's screaming "Frank... come from meeeeeee. im virgiiiin..... i want a reall man...... to touch meeeee".


----------



## Nik

Ryan said:


> Some more sneaky sneaky from the Ibanez Forum:



Is it really a sneak-peak if almost every guitar vendor has already put up a full-frontal shot of the guitar?


----------



## skinhead

^ But that pic give the guitar that "oh my fucking god, that's expensive, i want it"

that's what you feel when you see it. That was i feel when i see it.


----------



## XEN

Nik said:


> Is it really a sneak-peak if almost every guitar vendor has already put up a full-frontal shot of the guitar?



I hear ya. It looks more like an EMG ad to me.


----------



## metalfiend666

Metal Ken said:


> That and i think old UV's are leaps and bounds better than new UVs... playability mostly, but all around.


 
I've no idea, I've only ever played the old ones.


----------



## AVH

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Metal Ken* 

 
_That and i think old UV's are leaps and bounds better than new UVs... playability mostly, but all around._


Right you are! And that's why I'm selling my newer UV777bk to help fund this new 8 string beastie - my old and wonderfully worn 91 green dot UV7bk is going nowhere. I absolutely love that guitar as it is, it's one of the very few that I _haven't_ modded in some way. 
Um, ok back on topic...
Yeah, it looks more like a EMG ad to me too.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Nik* 

 
_Is it really a sneak-peak if almost every guitar vendor has already put up a full-frontal shot of the guitar? _

And they're aware of it too. It's kind of a redundant 'asleep at the switch' moment, isn't it?


----------



## zimbloth

I actually agree with you guys too. I think newer UVs play outstanding too, but theres something about those old green dots that go that extra mile. I really want to play the RG8, but I don't think I could ever justify spending a big chunk of money on it when I just know I'll never have a practical use for it. But if I ever saw one in the store I'd definitely flip out to play one.


----------



## Hexer

just got an answer from Thomann: they dont know what scale it will be


----------



## D-EJ915

Hexer said:


> just got an answer from Thomann: they dont know what scale it will be


Somebody better take a ruler to NAMM


----------



## Rick

Hexer said:


> just got an answer from Thomann: they dont know what scale it will be



Wow, great answer, Thomann.


----------



## Shawn

Metal Ken said:


> That and i think old UV's are leaps and bounds better than new UVs... playability mostly, but all around.



I agree. Both my UVs are they best playing and sounding guitars i've ever played my whole 17 years of playing. The RGs are very nice and I can see Dave's point in the UV just being an RG with extra stuff but the older UVs are different, they are just all around better IMO.


----------



## Metal Ken

Shawn said:


> I agree. Both my UVs are they best playing and sounding guitars i've ever played my whole 17 years of playing. The RGs are very nice and I can see Dave's point in the UV just being an RG with extra stuff but the older UVs are different, they are just all around better IMO.



Exactly. I've bought and sold enough shit in my 6 years of playing that if i would have, i could've saved and bought pretty much anything i wanted. and i have. and sold it.  The UV7BK is the only guitar i've bought a second time, i love it that much.


----------



## zimbloth

Shawn said:


> I agree. Both my UVs are they best playing and sounding guitars i've ever played my whole 17 years of playing. The RGs are very nice and I can see Dave's point in the UV just being an RG with extra stuff but the older UVs are different, they are just all around better IMO.



Yeah I've heard the Ibanez/UV comments like that time and time again. A UV especially the UV7BK is not just an RG7620 with fancy bells and whistles. Still, I think the source of a lot of anti-Ibanez sentiment is how outrageously overpriced they are. As much as I love UVs and other high end Ibanez guitars, you have to admit the prices they go for new are a complete slap in the face.


----------



## skinhead

^ And they take it out of the list.

I think that they are waiting to have it there, because the people it's getting anoying with the questions (like me )


----------



## guitarplayerone

theyre releasing an eight string
but they cant release a seven string with a floyd and emgs (yes i know about the RG8327... im probably going to buy it if nothing better comes out this NAMM... still... thats J custom and not US)


----------



## the xkill X

its on the market already? http://www.thomann.de/de/ibanez_rg2228_gk.htm

i seriously wanna try one out.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Dont know if this has been posted before (i would read through a fifteen, twenty page forum, but 40?)

Meshuggah 8 im not so sure about (im watching a live vid now, theirs are much longer scale length and blank fretboards).
however this looks almost exactly like the Rusty Cooley eight string he has a picture of on his site- he is also endorsed by EMG so this would make sense.
however he dissed out Ibanez on the dean guitars signature video thing... but hes still endorsed
anyway, pictures


----------



## Hexer

the xkill X said:


> its on the market already? http://www.thomann.de/de/ibanez_rg2228_gk.htm
> 
> i seriously wanna try one out.



well, you can ORDER them already but you'll have to wait some time


D-EJ915: do you volunteer?


----------



## Jeff

zimbloth said:


> Yeah I've heard the Ibanez/UV comments like that time and time again. A UV especially the UV7BK is not just an RG7620 with fancy bells and whistles. Still, I think the source of a lot of anti-Ibanez sentiment is how outrageously overpriced they are. As much as I love UVs and other high end Ibanez guitars, you have to admit the prices they go for new are a complete slap in the face.



Having played several of the new UV's, besides sounding better due to better pickups, I don't see how it's better than an RG1527. The fit and finish appeared to be the same. 

But the old ones are different, that I agree with.


----------



## guitarplayerone

mmm the sequenced runs should be cool... i notice that sequenced runs on seven strings tend to sound incomplete without taps... this eliminates that problem. of course after this people will start playing sequenced runs on nine string guitars and tapping on top.


----------



## AVH

The RG2228GK is in our system now.....our selling price is $1795 CDN.
Yea!


----------



## Scott

$1795?

Fuck that I say.

Then again, I don't think i'd ever buy a new guitar from a music store. Not without some under-the-table employee discount


----------



## nyck

Dendroaspis said:


> The RG2228GK is in our system now.....our selling price is $1795 CDN.
> Yea!


1550 USD  not bad!


----------



## Nik

Not too shabby, I wonder how much Eric's gonna sell them for...


----------



## Ryan

Me wanty!!##3e ME BANG KEYSS!WW#SIOW


----------



## chris9

i,m gonna get one it looks really mean just playing the waiting game now!!!!


----------



## Shawn

nyck said:


> 1550 USD  not bad!



 That's not all that bad actually. Fucking awesome.


----------



## zimbloth

Made in Japan?


----------



## Nik

zimbloth said:


> Made in Japan?



I would assume so, since it's a fairly pricey Prestiege model.


----------



## BrianCarroll

About the scale length :

Here's the RG8 next to an RG7XL (27" scale)
 Too short for a nice deep low F IMO...


----------



## Rick

BrianCarroll said:


> About the scale length :
> 
> Here's the RG8 next to an RG7XL (27" scale)
> Too short for a nice deep low F IMO...



God, I want a 1077XL.


----------



## metalfiend666

The angle of the photo's looks different, the 8 string doesn't look like it's pictured 100% head on like the XL. I think the scale could well be longer than 27".


----------



## dpm

I disagree, James. Look at the horns, you can see roughly the same amount of side exposed.


----------



## XEN

I think Brian is spot on. I did a comparison myself and frankly it could be as short as 26.5" but defninitely not longer than 27".


----------



## metalfiend666

I dunno, I could be wrong but it just looks like the picture is taken looking slightly down. I spent a long time trying to decide if it was or not, but it you look to the left of the strap button you can see some of the side of the top horn on the 8 but you can't on the XL. I hope I'm wrong, I want a 27" 8 string as I know from experience with the Blackmachines that a 30" scale is too long for me to feel comfortable playing it.


----------



## BrianCarroll

No James, it's just because of the white binding...
Don't worry it's a 27" scale.

And it's TOO SHORT !!!


----------



## Metal Ken

yeah, but the scale of the pictures might be different. you could put a ukulele in there and say its either got a 28" scale or that the RG8 has a 4" scale.


----------



## metalfiend666

Unless they've scaled up the body, the guitars look in proportion. I wouldn't worry about a 27" scale, I've got my RG7421XL in F# with a 70. Might up it to a 72 or 74 though as it's just a tad too loose for me.


----------



## BrianCarroll

Metal Ken said:


> yeah, but the scale of the pictures might be different. you could put a ukulele in there and say its either got a 28" scale or that the RG8 has a 4" scale.



The scale ? What scale ?
I used the body as reference, all the RG bodies have the same size...


----------



## Metal Ken

metalfiend666 said:


> Unless they've scaled up the body, the guitars look in proportion. I wouldn't worry about a 27" scale, I've got my RG7421XL in F# with a 70. Might up it to a 72 or 74 though as it's just a tad too loose for me.



im aware, im just saying, given the photos we have, we dont exactly know how in proportion we are. 27" is cool for me, i dont plan on buying one for a while (read: Year or more) unless i get some sudden windfall of cash or something, but still.


----------



## metalfiend666

It's gonna be a tough one to call until NAMM but I wouldn't be surprised if Ibanez went for a 27" scale to make it appeal more to the mass market. Most guitarists would be seriously put off by a 30" scale.


----------



## AVH

metalfiend666 said:


> It's gonna be a tough one to call until NAMM but I wouldn't be surprised if Ibanez went for a 27" scale to make it appeal more to the mass market. Most guitarists would be seriously put off by a 30" scale.


 
Yes, you're right.


----------



## Stitch

The more germane issue is the size of that goddamn neck! It looks massive!
I just waded through Ikebe-Gakki and couldn't see it there...
It DEFINITELY isn't a US/Europe only guitar deal, so it seems odd that there is no news of it from Japan. I mean, is that not where we all found out about the S7320 coming out?
Its funny, the S7 seems like such old news now...


----------



## Nik

stitch216 said:


> The more germane issue is the size of that goddamn neck! It looks massive!



It looks massive because of the shorter scale length.


----------



## Project2501

Nik said:


> It looks massive because of the shorter scale length.



So thats what she told you!


----------



## Nik

Project2501 said:


> So thats what she told you!


----------



## Ryan

^ hhaha


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha, owned


----------



## HotRodded7321

Ryan said:


> Here's the specs so everyone doesnt have to google their way over there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiKe OmGQ!! 2???? 2 Must Means its madE in Tahiti!!!



It's a Prestige model.....so i don't know about the whole Tahiti thing.

That tuning up there is goofy as all hell.   

It's:

F#, B, E, A, D, G, B, E

This thing is gonna be awesome...you can pretty much play with anyone in any standard/drop tuning and it will work out...from standard down  

very good for trying new things, i can't wait til mine finally comes in


----------



## Stitch

BrianCarroll said:


> About the scale length :
> 
> Here's the RG8 next to an RG7XL (27" scale)
> Too short for a nice deep low F IMO...





Nik said:


> It looks massive because of the shorter scale length.


No, it looks massive compared to a 1077XL.
I read the whole thread before posting that just in case lol!
Me wants...
I am very glad i can order Ibanez at cost!


----------



## dpm

That pic makes the 1077XL neck look narrower because of the binding against the white background


----------



## Stitch

Haha i hadn't noticed that, i was looking at a) the locking nuts and b) the neck joint...


----------



## Ryan

Nice! Good comparison pic there.


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


> Nice! Good comparison pic there.



 That is cool how you did that.


----------



## nyck

Something tells me that this 8 string is gonne be serious business sales-wise.


----------



## BrianCarroll

Shawn said:


> That is cool how you did that.



Thanks, it's just Photoshop...

I added a 25.5" scale RG1527 on the pic to compare and the Wizard7/Wizard8(?) about the neck size.
Of course, it's not perfectly accurate : I used the body as reference but it's not supposed to be scientific or anything.

BTW, the RG8 horns are a little bit different than the usual RG shape - probably to accommodate the chunky neck...
The "exterior" body shape is the same.


----------



## D-EJ915

The RG8 does look kind of obese


----------



## THE VILE

The headstock looks like it has been ran over.


----------



## skinhead

D-EJ915 said:


> The RG8 does look kind of obese



It ate a lot of basswood


----------



## Bassies7string




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

word has it the guitar is made in canada...


----------



## Ryan

o great, its gonna be all backwards


----------



## Nik

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> word has it the guitar is made in canada...



But it's made of basswood, not maple  




There's so many of these


----------



## Ryan

Maybe it'll come with a flannel finish... LE HUH HUH


----------



## Aghorasilat

skinhead said:


> ^ I don't think so Ishan.
> 
> Ibanez it's not going to sell a guitar that sounds like shit for that money, and - with 8 string.
> 
> I think that they did something strange with EMG products, and they pups make the guitar sound exellent.
> 
> Ishan you have to try it to have some sound opinions.



ibanez sells a lot of crap for way too much money...and BASSWOOD sucks..


----------



## Edroz

Aghorasilat said:


> ibanez sells a lot of crap for way too much money...and BASSWOOD sucks..


----------



## Shawn

metalfiend666 said:


> Am I the only one who prefers the old style larger dots?



 I like them. I have them on 4 of my sevens. 

I agree with Ryan too. It'd be nice to have one to record some heavy death metal.


----------



## skinhead

Aghorasilat said:


> ibanez sells a lot of crap for way too much money...and BASSWOOD sucks..



Did you try an UV, did you try a J custom? So stop saying bullshit man


----------



## Aghorasilat

skinhead said:


> Did you try an UV, did you try a J custom? So stop saying bullshit man



I owned a white universe with blaze customs and a bunch of RG's 7s and they sounded like crap compared to my conklin, carvins. Infact I A/B them to my conklin and also other guitars. The feel of them (Ibanez) was nice but the tone was nowhere near as good.
Also I have friends that worked for Hoshino and even they admited to me that they have been making shit for the last 5 years. 

Sorry but Its true IBANEZ makes Crappy guitars. 
Sometimes people lose sight of the tone cause VAI or so and so is using an Ibanez and they play Ibanez cause a big heavy hitter uses them. But remember and I CAN ASSURE YOU that what the big heavy hitter is playing is light years better than the shit they manufacture and get the consumer to buy. 
A jem and a universe you buy on the street is NOT going to play like Vai's actual Jem or Universe. 
I got off the band wagon with Ibanez years AGO and since then my tone has been better. 
Now unless they go back to making guitars like they used too back in the early 90's COUNT ME OUT. 
I hate to break it to you but My agile interceptor sounds better than My universes did any day. 
Santiago Dobles


----------



## Bassies7string

Tone down skinhead, this guy nows his guitars


----------



## skinhead

Aghorasilat said:


> I owned a white universe with blaze customs and a bunch of RG's 7s and they sounded like crap compared to my conklin, carvins. Infact I A/B them to my conklin and also other guitars. The feel of them (Ibanez) was nice but the tone was nowhere near as good.
> Also I have friends that worked for Hoshino and even they admited to me that they have been making shit for the last 5 years.
> 
> Sorry but Its true IBANEZ makes Crappy guitars.
> Sometimes people lose sight of the tone cause VAI or so and so is using an Ibanez and they play Ibanez cause a big heavy hitter uses them. But remember and I CAN ASSURE YOU that what the big heavy hitter is playing is light years better than the shit they manufacture and get the consumer to buy.
> A jem and a universe you buy on the street is NOT going to play like Vai's actual Jem or Universe.
> I got off the band wagon with Ibanez years AGO and since then my tone has been better.
> Now unless they go back to making guitars like they used too back in the early 90's COUNT ME OUT.
> I hate to break it to you but My agile interceptor sounds better than My universes did any day.
> Santiago Dobles



OK, Santiago.

You'r right on what are you saying about Steve Vai's guitar, but think that the good pieces of Ibanez was constructed finishing 80s and on the 90's, nowadays the guitars are so so. But i think that this year are going to do interesting guitars.

I don't think that an interceptor sounds better than an UV. I can have massive tones with an UV. I never played Conklins or Carvins, but i think that are exellent instruments.

BTW you are the guy in the madison amps video?


----------



## XEN

Edit: bowing out of this thread gracefully, having realized that telling this crowd that Ibanez builds crappy guitars is like telling Jesus there's no God.


----------



## Scott

Blasphemy! 

Ibanez is the only true guitar company currently in existence.

The only other true guitar company will be formed by retired ibanez employee's WITH the approval of Hoshino.


All other brands suck. Learn to live with it.



On that note, the sale of my extremely rare, one of a kind ibanez 1077xlL will be finalized tonight hopefully. And my also very rare RG7420L will soon be sold to a friend of mine. Leaving me with only one "Ibanez" guitar. My custom that has the neck of an old UV7PWH....



BUT that doesn't mean that old ibanez guitars are better than new ibanez guitars. It's just a cowinki-dink!


----------



## Makelele

My Ibanez RG2077XL and Ibanez 540SLTD sure don't sound like crap. In fact, I haven't heard many guitars that sounded better than they do. Guitars I've tested include Gibson Les Pauls, Fender Strats, ESP's etc. Both my guitars have compared favorably to those guitars, and both play a lot better, and stay in tune at least as well as them. Basswood isn't crap. You might not like it but there are lots of other people who do.


----------



## Aghorasilat

skinhead said:


> OK, Santiago.
> 
> You'r right on what are you saying about Steve Vai's guitar, but think that the good pieces of Ibanez was constructed finishing 80s and on the 90's, nowadays the guitars are so so. But i think that this year are going to do interesting guitars.
> 
> I don't think that an interceptor sounds better than an UV. I can have massive tones with an UV. I never played Conklins or Carvins, but i think that are exellent instruments.
> 
> BTW you are the guy in the madison amps video?



I doubt that this year they will get any better I was at NAMM last year and 99% of the stuff on the walls at their booth was crap wit hthe exception of Vai's Acoustic Guitar . I worked at music stores in the past and have taught guitar to well over 100 students all whom which have owned an Ibanez. The best Ibanezs I played where few. My universe was one of them and even then it didn't sound as good as my Interceptor. And no where near as good as my carvin nor Conklin. 

I know its a hard pill to swallow. I took me years to be honest with myself and really listen and realize I had to do something about my tone.

Yes I did the madison vids but you can not judge those vids for tone that was from a cheap camcord mic. You want to judge tone.....

go to www.myspace.com/aghora

atmas heave is all conklin & guitars and Madison Amps/Madison Cabs micd with a heil PR 30 (same as used on new tool albums)

All the other songs are Ibanez Universe and Marshall cabs ADA mp1 Line 6 & Marshall JCM900s mic'd with sm57, & 421

Judge the tone for yourself. 

The Universe had a great feel and yes I miss that guitar for that reason but the sound is NOWHERE near my new guitars. 

At somepoint once Rondo gets the interceptor with better woods the Interceptor will be CRUSHING! All it needs is a Mahogany Body and better Pick ups. but as it is its still better than my universe was.


I know it seems like blashemy. I was once an IBANEZ only person...but guys wake up and smell the coffee........

If you are going to PAY ridiculous money to get a 7 get a Conklin . If you want to pay fair but still a hefty bill get a carvin. You want something better and cheaper go Rondo Interceptor.

Shit even ESP has 7's that sound better than Ibanez all u need to do is swap the Pick ups.

Unless your Ibanez was a high quality axe from early 90's chances are you are playing a hunk of junk. No offense but its true. Quality Control at Hoshin aint what it used to be.

Also a killer 8 string is the Conklin axes. 

Santiago Dobles


----------



## AVH

Yes (real, not Korean) Conklins are superb instruments, I've worked on a couple. I'm sure the tone is much more substantial than your average Ibanez, but approx. $3-6K richer in tone? No fucking way. Yes, the materials and workmanship are outstanding, but along with high-end Gibsons and PRS', Conklins are the most insanely over-priced instruments I can think of. They appeal directly to cork-sniffing middle age brokers/collectors, shredders who mortgage their soul for one, or kids with self-status insecurity and a rich daddy (like the one I know who has one). Then comes the time when they try to resell said custom, hand made work of art - they will either take a severe beating on the price because it's not yet a big established name, or they will wait forever to sell it - only yet again to another rich buyer.
It's not that dissimilar to the vintage market, really. 

And do you think anyone will be able to tell you the subtle differences in tone between your $1500 RG2228 and a $5-6000 Conklin 8 string while playing with your chugging metal band? 
The answer is little to none.


----------



## musicboyy

I don't know....but from your post, it seems that since you couldn't get a tone you liked from Ibanez, you are trying to convince everyone that they just plain suck. Tone is so subjective that it can't be a black and white issue. I have 3 Ibanez 7's and I am pretty happy with the tone I get from all 3. I also have 2 Carvins that have great tone. But, that's my own opinion and taste... I respect the fact that you don't like the tone you were getting from Ibanez, but not everyone feels that way. 

"Unless your Ibanez was a high quality axe from early 90's chances are you are playing a hunk of junk."???? I'm sure there are people here who own newer RG1527s who are going to disagree with you. My 3 Ibanez's range from 1997 to 1999 and they are definitely NOT hunks of junk. Ya, my Carvins are higher quality (in my opinion), but that doesn't make the Ibanez's crap.


----------



## Aghorasilat

Dendroaspis said:


> Yes (real, not Korean) Conklins are superb instruments, I've worked on a couple. I'm sure the tone is much more substantial than your average Ibanez, but approx. $3-6K richer in tone? No fucking way. Yes, the materials and workmanship are outstanding, but along with high-end Gibsons and PRS', Conklins are the most insanely over-priced instruments I can think of. They appeal directly to cork-sniffing middle age brokers/collectors, shredders who mortgage their soul for one, or kids with self-status insecurity and a rich daddy (like the one I know who has one). Then comes the time when they try to resell said custom, hand made work of art - they will either take a severe beating on the price because it's not yet a big established name, or they will wait forever to sell it - only yet again to another rich buyer.
> It's not that dissimilar to the vintage market, really.
> 
> And do you think anyone will be able to tell you the subtle differences in tone between your $1500 RG2228 and a $5-6000 Conklin 8 string while playing with your chugging metal band?
> The answer is little to none.




I am with you there. I LOVE CONKLIN my biggest issue is the price is astronomical even for endorsed artists.


----------



## Aghorasilat

Dendroaspis said:


> Yes (real, not Korean) Conklins are superb instruments, I've worked on a couple. I'm sure the tone is much more substantial than your average Ibanez, but approx. $3-6K richer in tone? No fucking way. Yes, the materials and workmanship are outstanding, but along with high-end Gibsons and PRS', Conklins are the most insanely over-priced instruments I can think of. They appeal directly to cork-sniffing middle age brokers/collectors, shredders who mortgage their soul for one, or kids with self-status insecurity and a rich daddy (like the one I know who has one). Then comes the time when they try to resell said custom, hand made work of art - they will either take a severe beating on the price because it's not yet a big established name, or they will wait forever to sell it - only yet again to another rich buyer.
> It's not that dissimilar to the vintage market, really.
> 
> And do you think anyone will be able to tell you the subtle differences in tone between your $1500 RG2228 and a $5-6000 Conklin 8 string while playing with your chugging metal band?
> The answer is little to none.




I am with you there. I LOVE CONKLIN my biggest issue is the price is astronomical even for endorsed artists.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Santiago, you have a case of the opinions. Unfortunately, your case is so bad that you think that yours is the only one that matters. I say unfortunately, because well, guess what, it's not. 

My Ibanez gets the best tone, it slays any other guitar I've played, but that's just MY opinion. For all you know, your tone could be crap to tons of people (I've never heard you, so I'm not one of them).

I mean, I'm sorry, but you can say it as much as you can, but the fact is EVERY company has guitars that are good and bad, and every company has people who swear up and down that they are the best and some who say the complete opposite. I've played a Conklin Groove Tools, and it was okay. Not really much compared to the feel and the build of my 7620. And you can't tell me otherwise. Your opinion isn't end all, be all. Deal with it. 

And honestly, who cares what you play, just fucking play it.


----------



## Aghorasilat

musicboyy said:


> I don't know....but from your post, it seems that since you couldn't get a tone you liked from Ibanez, you are trying to convince everyone that they just plain suck. Tone is so subjective that it can't be a black and white issue. I have 3 Ibanez 7's and I am pretty happy with the tone I get from all 3. I also have 2 Carvins that have great tone. But, that's my own opinion and taste... I respect the fact that you don't like the tone you were getting from Ibanez, but not everyone feels that way.
> 
> "Unless your Ibanez was a high quality axe from early 90's chances are you are playing a hunk of junk."???? I'm sure there are people here who own newer RG1527s who are going to disagree with you. My 3 Ibanez's range from 1997 to 1999 and they are definitely NOT hunks of junk. Ya, my Carvins are higher quality (in my opinion), but that doesn't make the Ibanez's crap.



I am not trying t o convince anyone of anything I am just offering some advice and also my own experience. If Ibanez was truly the BombDiggity I would be playing it still. I bet you Vai still use them cause he gets Paid hefty for it. Cause stock model for stock model a Carvin is way better made and better all around in terms of woods, production, etc. 

To an extent tone is subjective... but its common understanding that truly the best woods for guitars are 

Bodies - Mahogany or Alder
Necks - Ebony , Rosewood, Maple
Back of Neck Maple

I agree that you might like a sound and you are used to a sound etc...But when in the studio push comes to shove and you are really listening to how a guitar sounds in relationship to a mix or to other instruments in your band you will find that Usually Mahogany or Alder will win the challenge. If you dont trust me Blind test it and have a skilled engineer listen and choose. 
There is a difference between hearing your self and then hearing yourself in relationship to othe rest of your band. that is important to realize and takes years to develope.

Look does holdsworth use basswood? Does Vai use Basswood? Does Nuno Bettencourt use Basswood? Does George Lynch use Basswood? Does Yngwie use Basswood? Does John Petrucci Use BASSWOOD? Does Satriani use Basswood? Does EVH use basswood? 

Answer is..........................NO

They all use either Alder, Mahogany, Ebony, Maple

Can you make a basswood guitar sound decent..sure! Change the pick ups but even then its not the same as a better quality wood. And unfortunately most Ibanez's are basswood. Some of the Mahogany stuff is very good I had an S series from the early 90s that was amazing in tone. 

Sometimes you get lucky. 

Peace

Santiago



NegaTiveXero said:


> Santiago, you have a case of the opinions. Unfortunately, your case is so bad that you think that yours is the only one that matters. I say unfortunately, because well, guess what, it's not.
> 
> My Ibanez gets the best tone, it slays any other guitar I've played, but that's just MY opinion. For all you know, your tone could be crap to tons of people (I've never heard you, so I'm not one of them).
> 
> I mean, I'm sorry, but you can say it as much as you can, but the fact is EVERY company has guitars that are good and bad, and every company has people who swear up and down that they are the best and some who say the complete opposite. I've played a Conklin Groove Tools, and it was okay. Not really much compared to the feel and the build of my 7620. And you can't tell me otherwise. Your opinion isn't end all, be all. Deal with it.
> 
> And honestly, who cares what you play, just fucking play it.




Conklin Grooves Tools are horrible and can not nor should not be used to judge a real conklin guitar. What Bill makes in his shop is 1,000,000,000,000 times better than the crap they manufactured in korea on machines. I remember speaking to Bill about it and how he was worried they wouldn't get the guitars to be as good as what he makes. A real Conklin is like a JEDI tool. 

I am glad your Ibanez Slays. 

If it works for you great.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

My point exactly, every company has crap guitars.

John Petrucci does too use Basswood. He has one model with Basswood and one with Mahogany. Some of Vais guitars use basswood.

Why all of the basswood hatred? Seriously, it sounds fine. No, it's better than that. It's not worse or better than alder or mahogany, just a different tone.


----------



## musicboyy

Aghorasilat said:


> I am not trying t o convince anyone of anything I am just offering some advice and also my own experience. If Ibanez was truly the BombDiggity I would be playing it still. I bet you Vai still use them cause he gets Paid hefty for it. Cause stock model for stock model a Carvin is way better made and better all around in terms of woods, production, etc.



That's cool...and I have no problem with your opinion, as everyone has a right to their own. It just sounded like a blanket statement that everyone should accept. Honestly, basswood wouldn't be my first choice if I was making a custom guitar, but I personally like Ibanez and most are made of basswood. I don't dislike the tone at all, I just feel it's something different. 

I completely agree that Carvins are made better with better quality materials. I feel you really can't go wrong with them. I've always wanted a Universe, but I'd still probably build my own Carvin instead since I can get what I want for less. I'm not knocking the Universe at all...the Carvin is just a better bang for MY buck.


----------



## Project2501

IMO Tonailty of wood is a very subjective thing, but quality is not so much.


----------



## Makelele

Aghorasilat said:


> Does Vai use Basswood?



Yes



> Does John Petrucci Use BASSWOOD?



Yes



> Does Satriani use Basswood?



Yes


The EBMM Axis is also basswood so I guess Van Halen has used basswood too.


----------



## AVH

NegaTiveXero said:


> My point exactly, every company has crap guitars.
> 
> John Petrucci does too use Basswood. He has one model with Basswood and one with Mahogany. Some of Vais guitars use basswood.
> 
> Why all of the basswood hatred? Seriously, it sounds fine. No, it's better than that. It's not worse or better than alder or mahogany, just a different tone.


 
Yes, exactly. 




> Cause stock model for stock model a Carvin is way better made and better all around in terms of woods, production, etc.


 
That may or may not be, depending what models, but my original point remains concerning resale values of Carvins. You'll be _lucky_ if you get even half of what you paid for it new. 



> To an extent tone is subjective... but its common understanding that truly the best woods for guitars are
> 
> Bodies - Mahogany or Alder
> Necks - Ebony , Rosewood, Maple
> Back of Neck Maple


 
There's really no 'to an extent' about it - 'tone' _IS_ 100% subjective taste. Yes these are the doctrinated, stone tablet gospel for tonewoods as laid down decades ago by the almighty iconic guitar manufacturer Fenson Gibder, but there's many other great tonewoods out there used by many other makers - Warwick immediately comes to mind - as well as your beloved Conklin. 




> Look does holdsworth use basswood? Does Vai use Basswood? Does Nuno Bettencourt use Basswood? Does George Lynch use Basswood? Does Yngwie use Basswood? Does John Petrucci Use BASSWOOD? Does Satriani use Basswood? Does EVH use basswood?
> 
> Answer is..........................NO
> 
> They all use either Alder, Mahogany, Ebony, Maple


 
Well, speaking of subjective tonal tastes, I see that your favorite examples of tone are ALL shredders. I love some of the great players you mention here, but some of us could easily argue as to the tonality of each of these guys as being "good" or "ass". 
And if you're going belt out statements as concrete, make sure you have you facts straight. 
Vai - some Jems and all UV's = Basswood.
Nuno - N4 (worked on one last week) swamp ash (none of those examples).
Pet - some basswood EBMM's
Satch - ALL JS Ibanez's are basswood. 


If you love your tone, that's great, and all the power to you bud. But as you even hear yourself, some of your faves make some exciting music with basswood. Whatever.


----------



## Scott

IBANEZ FTW!!!!!!!


Actually, i've only ever played ibanez, or strat guitars so I don't know anything really about any other brand. All I know is that they don't offer a trem on a lefty 7. Neither does ibanez right now, but I still managed to get my fair share of trem equipped ibanez guitars.

I will get a carvin soon enough, but i'd already have like, 6 if they offered a trem version of their lefty 7's. I could always get a kahler 7 and get Dendro to install it for me, but i'll be damned if i'll pay that much moola for a bridge. At least not anytime soon. I still need to get myself a 7 string bass.



One thing I particularly hate about Ibanez, is all these limited edition guitars that they are throwing out. Or new guitar models, or new colours or whatever. They are answering the demand of their fans with everything except left handed models. Back when Ibanez was a copy brand, a damn good chunk of their guitars were left handed. Why they can't acknowledge us even in the slightest bit is beyond me. I'm glad to get rid of my ibanez guitars and try something new, personally.


----------



## Nik

Makelele said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> The EBMM Axis is also basswood so I guess Van Halen has used basswood too.



Took the words out of my mouth--only recently has JP started experimenting with different woods. And I wouldn't say his tone has suddenly become drastically better--it has always kicked ass, basswood or no. Vai's Universe is Baswood, as is the JS sig.

You said it yourself Santiago--tone is a subjective thing, and everyone has a different idea for that the perfect tone is. If you don't like basswood, and you love your mahogany guitars, then that's *fine* because that's your choice and you're happy with it. But just because you think that's the case, doesn't mean that everyone else needs to conform their opinion to fit yours. While you're a very good and experienced guitarists, there are other really good, experienced guitarists who are just as happy with basswood. Tone is a personal thing, so it's really silly to say, "Wood A is a better tone wood than Wood B."

As NegativeXero said, it's all opinion. Let's not state opinions as facts  

Personally, I consider John Petrucci's "Suspended Animation" as the album with the most amazing tone. That album is 100% basswood guitars. I have a basswood guitar and I love the tone I'm getting. It may not be your thing, and that's fine, but that's just your opinion.

Has Ibanez decreased in quality over the years? I'm no expert, but I would say probably. But are they 'crap' guitars? I certainly wouldn't go that far. In fact, your comparison with Epiphone guitars is unfair, since Gibson has gone down the crapper the last couple of years waaaaay more than Ibanez. I've heard that Gibson Quality Control is horrible, and that if you want a good Gibson, you have to look for an older one made before the 1990s.

So tone is subjective, and I really wouldn't go as far as calling Ibanez crap.


----------



## zimbloth

I love Ibanez and Carvin. You can't go wrong with either. Basswood is fine. It's obvious to anyone who knows about guitar craftmanship that Carvins are higher quality, but that doesnt mean they'll sound or play better to a given person. Personally I think the feel of a nice Ibanez 7 is the second to none, although Carvins are very close. I do believe Ibanez have taken a step back in recent years, but their older models will always be among my all-time favorites. Yes, the Carvin resale value is unfortunate, especially when you consider theyre on par with $2000-2500 guitars in terms of quality and features....but it's a fact of life so an Ibanez is always a better investment if you're not sure you're going to keep it.

Just get whatever you like. But yes theres nothing wrong with basswood or Ibanez at all.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

My Jem is Alder... and sounds amazing
My J custom 7 is mahogany... and sounds awesome (not to mention the quality of this instrument)
My RG1527 was basswood... it sounded awesome too (with a pup change)

Santiago, have you ever played a j custom instrument?

Ibanez make great guitars, Their roster is living testament to that, and for those of us who cannot afford a conklin or a custom shop guitar, In my opinion Ibanez is the next best thing... basswood or not

someone said who cares what you play, just play it... Amen to that!!


----------



## Aghorasilat

Makelele said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> The EBMM Axis is also basswood so I guess Van Halen has used basswood too.




vai alder

satch mahogany
eddie alder

Most production models are basswood or ash for most companies. Nuno's personal guitars are mostly alder.

Anyhow Enjoy those Ibanezs. I will be at NAMM tomorrow seeing what the booth may have that might make me smile. Maybe I will be in for a surprise. 

Yes Tone is subjective but there is no question as to what is good tone when you know good tone or when you hear good tone.

With that in mind enjoy your Ibanez axes if they work for you more power to you. 

Laters

Santiago


----------



## Metal Ken

Aghorasilat said:


> Conklin Grooves Tools are horrible and can not nor should not be used to judge a real conklin guitar. What Bill makes in his shop is 1,000,000,000,000 times better than the crap they manufactured in korea on machines. I remember speaking to Bill about it and how he was worried they wouldn't get the guitars to be as good as what he makes. A real Conklin is like a JEDI tool.



Groove tools are amazing guitars for the price. i prefer it to a lot of other 7 strings i've played. its no UV, but its damn good for the price. Its not comparable to a real conklin, no.. but its not a shit guitar by any stretch of the imagination. i'd take it over any other 7 string thats available for under 600$.


----------



## darren

Until the Jem 7VWH, all Jems and Universes were basswood. Only a handful of JS model extensions have been mahogany, and the ones Satriani regularly plays are all basswood. The Music Man EVH and Peavey Wolfgang were basswood with maple tops. Many solid-colour Wolfgangs were solid basswood.

I have a Dean EVO Special 7 which is maple and mahogany, and it has a great tone. I have a Music Man JP7 which is basswood, and it also has a great tone. My alder Strat VII and poplar-and-masonite Danelectro also have great tone. They're all _different_ tones, and i like them all. If there's only one "tone" that's pleasing to you, you're missing out on a whole world of tonal options. It's like painting with a full palette versus painting in one colour.

Incidentally, the new JP7 model has an alder body with a mahogany "tone block" embedded in the body, a maple top and a mahogany neck. Very different from his basswood/maple/rosewood guitar, but not better or worse. Just different.


----------



## Ryan

wow, thats a lot of different woods under teh hoodz.


----------



## Daniel S

so the scale of the 8
does anyone difinitively know?


----------



## Nik

Daniel S said:


> so the scale of the 8
> does anyone difinitively know?




Dude, NAMM starts tomorrow, chances are we'll have specs then. 24 more hours can't hurt 

Right now, we _think_ it's a 27" guitar on the basis of some photo analysis.


----------



## Daniel S

oh yah
i though it was the 17th
: ( 
-1 smart point


----------



## Bassies7string

Daniel S said:


> so the scale of the 8
> does anyone difinitively know?



The neww ibby site is up. It's 27" !


----------



## darren

Bassies7string said:


> The neww ibby site is up. It's 27" !


I don't see any updates on the Ibanez USA or Ibanez Japan sites... where did you get this info?


----------



## metalfiend666

UK Ibanez site. See here


----------



## Bassies7string

Yup, and that s7 looks good to


----------



## Nik

US Ibanez site has been updated as well. Looks like it's indeed 27"

http://www.ibanez.com/eg/guitar.aspx?m=RG2228

Cool stuff


----------



## nikt

Nik said:


> US Ibanez site has been updated as well. Looks like it's indeed 27"




IMO Ibanez choose the worst scenario of all ,that it could.

This scale is to long to tune it with high A and it's too short to tune it down to F# without the floppy strings feeling. As the market for this kind of instruments is very low I have no idea why Ibanez didn't listen to their endorsees and what they demand and put it as a production model. Guys from meshuggah know what they are doing and why they have 30' scale guitars. rusty with his 25,5 too.

I'm affraid that next year there will be no 8string models and company will say: " we tried but it wasn't selling good"


----------



## Karl Hungus

I'm glad it's 27" myself. I'm fairly comfortable with 25.5" and I use pretty light guages, so something with a 30" would've been unplayable for me. If it was any more than 27" I was just not going to buy it. 

Seems like I might indeed be buying it now.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I disagree Nikt. Most people who play guitar are used to a 25.5" scale, so an 8-String w/ a 27" will feel a little more natural to them. If you're right though, then hey, one year of a production 8 is better no production at all.


----------



## Stitch

nikt said:


> IMO Ibanez choose the worst scenario of all ,that it could.
> 
> This scale is to long to tune it with high A and it's too short to tune it down to F# without the floppy strings feeling. As the market for this kind of instruments is very low I have no idea why Ibanez didn't listen to their endorsees and what they demand and put it as a production model. Guys from meshuggah know what they are doing and why they have 30' scale guitars. rusty with his 25,5 too.



That argument doesn't make sense. You say that Ibanez was wrong to make the scale length 27", because it is too short for a High A or a low F#, but then you say they should have listened to their endorsers and did what they say? 
If meshuggah are 30" and Rusty is 25.5", surely the compromise is 27"? 
I mean, if they made it 25.5" the F# wouldn't be feasible for those who want to do it, while 30" isn't feasible for a High A. And another thing for the 27" scale is the nature of guitar players - they don't like swapping from their wussy 25.5" scales to something much bigger...


----------



## noodles

I agree with Nikt. Even if it is a compromise between 30" and 25.5", it is still going to sound like shit. 27" scale is just not good for soloing in the high registers, and it is not long enough for F# to punch through cleanly.

In all honesty, I think eight strings have to much range to work well without fanned frets. Plus, it is basswood, which is not very good at reproducing lower frequencies. I'll pass.


----------



## D-EJ915

> just not good for soloing in the high registers


That is just your opinion, but my Viper baritone sounds much smoother and sweeter than my other 2 25.5" scale ones.


----------



## Project2501

Here we go bitch bitch bitch... No one is ever pleased. I am glad Ibanez seems to be listening to customers more these days and trying. With the right set of strings 27" will be fine IMO.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Karl Hungus said:


> I'm glad it's 27" myself. I'm fairly comfortable with 25.5" and I use pretty light guages, so something with a 30" would've been unplayable for me. If it was any more than 27" I was just not going to buy it.
> 
> Seems like I might indeed be buying it now.



Wouldn't say I'm glad about 27", would've preferred a 30" scale, personally. I'm still gonna go ahead with my order. I play in G on my 7, and I play an RG 7321. I have no problems with it, personally. Although I am now running a 70 gauge low b string, lol. I think a 27" tuned to F# will work out just fine. I'm a rhythm player anyways, so I highly doubt I'll be getting too technical way up on the higher end of it.


----------



## zimbloth

Project2501 said:


> With the right set of strings 27" will be fine IMO.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Project2501 said:


> Here we go bitch bitch bitch... No one is ever pleased. I am glad Ibanez seems to be listening to customers more these days and trying. With the right set of strings 27" will be fine IMO.


----------



## noodles

Project2501 said:


> Here we go bitch bitch bitch... No one is ever pleased. I am glad Ibanez seems to be listening to customers more these days and trying. With the right set of strings 27" will be fine IMO.



I'm not bitching. I'm simply stating why I won't buy the instrument. I didn't know suckling at the teat of Ibanez was a requirement for posting in this thread.

In your opinion it will be fine with the right set of strings. In my opinion, and instrument with this range will only sound good with fanned frets. We can disagree, it's allowed.


----------



## Project2501

noodles said:


> I'm not bitching. I'm simply stating why I won't buy the instrument. I didn't know suckling at the teat of Ibanez was a requirement for posting in this thread.
> 
> In your opinion it will be fine with the right set of strings. In my opinion, and instrument with this range will only sound good with fanned frets. We can disagree, it's allowed.



Actually I think Ibanez has sucked for a long time, but it seems this year they are actually trying. Disagreeing is fine. I just doubt you will ever see a Production 8 with the features you want. A production guitar must be a compromise. If I had the money I would personally get a custom Conklin 8 with Fanned frets, but its a ton of $$.


----------



## zimbloth

I don't think anyone minds if you disagree, I just think thats a pretty strong statement to make without having much experience playing 8s hands on. I know in theory 27" seems like it wouldnt be great for an 8-string, but then again I've seen people tune to A with 24.75's and sound tremendeous. Who knows for sure right?


----------



## Shorty

Opinions are opinions and I shall reserve judgement until I have played one


----------



## HotRodded7321

Honestly, I'm just happy they made it affordable. It's going to be alot of fun experimenting with other players on 6, 7, or other 8's. It's something new, that's why I really want one. Well, that and it's gonna impress the ladies, haha.... "You know what they say about guys with big guitars, right?"


----------



## Donnie

HotRodded7321 said:


> "You know what they say about guys with big guitars, right?"


Yeah... they blow all their money on strings.  

Seriously though... I'm cool with it being a 27" scale.


----------



## zimbloth

Is $1500 'affordable' necessarily? Asides from the pickups and the fact its an 8-string, there's really not any pricey features on there. Bolt-on, maple neck, basswood body, modest hardware.... I think the RG8 is going to be awesome dont get me wrong.... but I still think $1500 is a lot of money for that. I think it should be more like $1200 but I'm sure Ibanez knows more than me what to price things at.


----------



## HotRodded7321

zimbloth said:


> Is $1500 'affordable' necessarily? Asides from the pickups and the fact its an 8-string, there's really not any pricey features on there. Bolt-on, maple neck, basswood body, modest hardware.... I think the RG8 is going to be awesome dont get me wrong.... but I still think $1500 is a lot of money for that. I think it should be more like $1200 but I'm sure Ibanez knows more than me what to price things at.



It's better than what conklin's chargin for em...and alot of other companies I've looked into. It's also a first-year production model and a Prestige, so that's probably another factor.

I would agree that $1200 would be better, but being that it's not 1200, it's still within the realm of reasonably affordable. Hell, a Universe STILL goes for 1600-1800...and it's almost exactly what you described...bolt on, maple neck, basswood body, decent hardware, and IMO...typical shoddy Ibanez electronics.

I'm thinkin it's still pretty reasonable for a first-ever production 8 string.


----------



## zimbloth

HotRodded7321 said:


> Hell, a Universe STILL goes for 1600-1800...and it's almost exactly what you described...bolt on, maple neck, basswood body, decent hardware, and IMO...typical shoddy Ibanez electronics.



Yes and I think the Universe is a ripoff too. I've owned 4 UV's and I've never payed more than $1200 for one. I wonder what the RG2228GK's will go for on the 'bay  I hear you though, $1499 is not THAT outrageous.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Haha, I don't think enough people will buy them for them to be a huge success on ebay, and most people who just sell em will probably think it's some "super oh my god special one of 5 of a hundred of a kind!!!!!!!!!"......like the 5 pickup "JAM WITH ME, NOW!!!!!!!!!" guy


----------



## darren

Is $1499 the MSRP or the street price?


----------



## sepsis311

I'm sure the scale length isn't a problem. Ibanez knows what they're doing. There's a reason they produced and passed around two 8-strings to their artists. I'm sure after all the feedback, the general consensus was 27".

Yea meshugah likes 30", but then again, i some guys on this board prefer XL scale 7's, and i don't.

These two 8's have been around for over a year, im sure ibanez has collected plenty of data to come up with a proper reliable design. By the way, the LGM Levithan, which is custom built from user's feedback on jemsite, is 27" scale length too.  Interesting?


P.S. Darren $1499 is the street price.


----------



## HotRodded7321

darren said:


> Is $1499 the MSRP or the street price?



MSRP is 1800, I believe...1500 is what GC or any other retail will most likely sell them for (that's how much mine was, anyways)


----------



## sepsis311

I was gunna pay all my credit card bills then move into an apartment. Now i gatta pay my bills, then buy this guitar, THEN move. I planned on moving by february. Looks like it wont be till april now!


----------



## HotRodded7321

sepsis311 said:


> I was gunna pay all my credit card bills then move into an apartment. Now i gatta pay my bills, then buy this guitar, THEN move. I planned on moving by february. Looks like it wont be till april now!



 I did the same thing to get mine...I've been savin for this thing since October just in case they released it. Finally ordered one last week from GC.


----------



## sepsis311

Sweet! I propose a toast. Everyone better have a drink in their hand by 12 midnight! This is a celebration bitches! No but for real, we've all been waiting for this. It's an important day. It will be even more important when they actually arrive, haha!


----------



## zimbloth

HotRodded7321 said:


> Haha, I don't think enough people will buy them for them to be a huge success on ebay, and most people who just sell em will probably think it's some "super oh my god special one of 5 of a hundred of a kind!!!!!!!!!"......like the 5 pickup "JAM WITH ME, NOW!!!!!!!!!" guy



I disagree. I think a lot of people who buy them, will then soon realize 8-strings isnt for them and move on. So many of the 7-strings I've purchased over the years for cheap were from people who were trying them out and went back to 6s.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Oh, there will be pics...I'll make sure of that. I'll even wear a speedo and flip-flops and pretend I'm one of those hot models in the Gear Review mags  

Now I'll finally be able to drown out the little wierdo emo kids AND those bastards cranking the bass amps in the back of GC! CHUSSSS!!!! 

I wonder how this thing will sound through a JSX?



zimbloth said:


> I disagree. I think a lot of people who buy them, will then soon realize 8-strings isnt for them and move on. So many of the 7-strings I've purchased over the years for cheap were from people who were trying them out and went back to 6s.



Good point.  Never thought of that.


----------



## ohio_eric

noodles said:


> I agree with Nikt. Even if it is a compromise between 30" and 25.5", it is still going to sound like shit. 27" scale is just not good for soloing in the high registers, and it is not long enough for F# to punch through cleanly.
> 
> In all honesty, I think eight strings have to much range to work well without fanned frets. Plus, it is basswood, which is not very good at reproducing lower frequencies. I'll pass.



I'm with noodles. The wood and the scale length just don't do it for me.


----------



## Nik

NegaTiveXero said:


> I disagree Nikt. Most people who play guitar are used to a 25.5" scale, so an 8-String w/ a 27" will feel a little more natural to them. If you're right though, then hey, one year of a production 8 is better no production at all.



Hit the nail on the head. Fact of the matter is, Ibanez want to make a playable instrument that can (more-or-less) appeal to a larger market. Many, many buyers will be put off by a 30" scale, so Ibanez went with 27" for the playability factor. 

And for the record, *no one* has really confirmed what scale Rusty's 8-string is, but I'm 100% certain it's at least 28" if not 30", judging by how far back the bridge is recessed.

I personally don't care; no one will ever be satisfied unless Ibanez releases a model that caters to all of their tastes. And of course, that'll never happen. I'd definitely love to get one, if it was cheaper, but I give major props to Ibanez for having the balls to make this happen.


----------



## zimbloth

I played one of those Mike Mushok Ibanez models with the 28.5 scale or whatever it was...and I thought it was VERY uncomfortable... a noticible difference between 27 to me. Just me though..


----------



## HotRodded7321

zimbloth said:


> I played one of those Mike Mushok Ibanez models with the 28.5 scale or whatever it was...and I thought it was VERY uncomfortable... a noticible difference between 27 to me. Just me though..



I really liked that guitar...I didn't have a problem playin it. Now the Fender Jaguar baritone.... fucking baseball bat!


----------



## sepsis311

I think thinner strings sound better. The strings vibrate more and produce thicker tone. Thicker strings sound more like a distorted bass. 27" is perfect for the average guitar player. By average i dont mean talent, i mean the scale length of the every day player's 6 and 7 string necks. If you want more than 27, ask for an XL version of the guitar, like with the 7 strings. Otherwise accept it as normal.


----------



## zimbloth

^  

Time will tell, if the 27" RG8 isn't for you, there's other channels to go through to acquire an alternative 8-string.


----------



## HotRodded7321

zimbloth said:


> Time will tell


  

I know I'll like mine though...I'm a de-tuning junkie and I like to FEEL THE BURN when I'm playin....hence...the reason I play Fear Factory, Asesino, Chimaira, Meshuggah, and all those other lovely bands when I get bored.


----------



## Ryan

Different pics:










_back to bed with me._


----------



## Project2501

Ryan said:


> Different pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _back to bed with me._



Coolness!


----------



## HotRodded7321

^ I really like the finish on it. What gauge string is the F#? Any good guesses? It looks pretty fat.


----------



## nikt

sorry guys for starting that discusstion but I was just putting my opinion.

I have 25,5 scale 7strings,27scale AX baritone and had donnies 9string ergo that had almost 29'

my opinion was based on some experience with low tuning,and I mean F# or E

so

For me:
27scale 8string guitar is useles.I can't tune it down so low as I would want to and tunning it higher then standard 8string tunning is .... I would rather buy another 2077XL

peace


----------



## Project2501

nikt said:


> sorry guys for starting that discusstion but I was just putting my opinion.
> 
> I have 25,5 scale 7strings,27scale AX baritone and had donnies 9string ergo that had almost 29'
> 
> my opinion was based on some experience with low tuning,and I mean F# or E
> 
> so
> 
> For me:
> 27scale 8string guitar is useles.I can't tune it down so low as I would want to and tunning it higher then standard 8string tunning is .... I would rather buy another 2077XL
> 
> peace




That's cool man, it just seems to me at some point one ceases to be playing guitar and begins playing bass. Have you thought of just picking up a 6 string bass?


----------



## MatthewK




----------



## Project2501

MatthewK said:


>



Seeing that makes me think Ibanez did a pretty damn decent job for a production 8. I am curious to read some of the first reviews of it. Should be enlightening.


----------



## Aghorasilat

felt cheap ...better 8 string i played at NAMM was the KXK...HOLYSHIT! that is a nice axe


----------



## nikt

Project2501 said:


> That's cool man, it just seems to me at some point one ceases to be playing guitar and begins playing bass. Have you thought of just picking up a 6 string bass?



yep, and it's not the same.

I like the finish on the new Ibanez though


----------



## Pauly

HotRodded7321 said:


> ^ I really like the finish on it. What gauge string is the F#? Any good guesses? It looks pretty fat.



Galaxy Black is the colour.



> The new RG2228 seamed to be the real hit with the player crowd. It had so many fingerprints on it I figure the later high res pics I took will lick the dogs balls, but everybody was having a blast playing, trying to play, or pretending to play it. I can tell you that I could just barely reach the lowest [F#] string anywhere over half scale, and I'm not lacking in the finger length department [and of course everybody knows what else that means.......large gloves!!]. The near 4mm of excess runoff from string edge to fretboard edge was IMO far too much considering the extreme width of the neck already, but, you sure won't be pulling the strings off the edge of the board, if you can reach them to begin with!


----------



## Stitch

Shit, i just want that bridge, all on its own, in my bedroom...


----------



## sepsis311

can someone out there who already owns a 7 string please do a recording of it? simple power chords and whatnot starting from f# working up to B? Second thought, just play "A New Level" by Pantera on the F# string.


----------



## skinhead

Aghorasilat said:


> felt cheap ...better 8 string i played at NAMM was the KXK...HOLYSHIT! that is a nice axe



So, the "normal" people, can play a guitar, or only the artists?


----------



## HotRodded7321

sepsis311 said:


> can someone out there who already owns a 7 string please do a recording of it? simple power chords and whatnot starting from f# working up to B? Second thought, just play "A New Level" by Pantera on the F# string.



F# on a 7 string is attainable, but IMO doesn't sound right. The lowest I've been able to tune to is drop F, but the F string doesn't blend well when chorded. And I'm not running stock pups, either, I have a d sonic 7 at the bridge. And my top string is a 70....so I know it's not the string gauge either.

This is why I'm buying the 8 string. I highly doubt Ibanez would put the Prestige name on a guitar that plays like total shit...I have faith in them, their quality has never been an issue for me. I have owned many of their rg 6's and 7's, and I have never had an issue with quality or tone. (except Ibanez's electronics...but hey, even the universe has shitty wiring,  )

The scale seems to be the newest issue....I think it will play just fine. I don't see this as a guitar built for shredders, honestly, so it's really not meant for that in the first place. I think it's more for fat leads and low end response in rhythm playing...along the lines of the AX7221 and RG7321 7 strings. It's a fixed bridge, for one, and it's running the equivalent of an 85 at the bridge. To me, that alone SCREAMS rhythm playing. I can understand someone who likes to solo alot not liking this guitar, it's big, ugly, and just not built for it,  

However...those players that tend to stick to more Fear Factory/Meshuggah-esque playing (ie....ME) are gonna love this thing, I assure you.


----------



## Rick

stitch216 said:


> Shit, i just want that bridge, all on its own, in my bedroom...



 

Need a moment alone?


----------



## zimbloth

Just so you know, having a DS7 doesnt guarantee low end clarity. It sounded great with my TriAxis, but through my current amps, it was extremely muddy and woofy with string gauges above 56. Just my experiences...


----------



## HotRodded7321

zimbloth said:


> Just so you know, having a DS7 doesnt guarantee low end clarity. It sounded great with my TriAxis, but through my current amps, it was extremely muddy and woofy with string gauges above 56. Just my experiences...



I couldn't get it with a 56....sounded like crap. The lowest I could get w/a 56was G#. I tune down to G right now and it sounds great...I just don't like going any lower because it starts to become less defined and loses something...maybe it's because I play standard 25.5, I don't know, but if I go lower than G, it sounds decent, but definately not great.


----------



## zimbloth

Oh I'm not advocating using a 56, I'm just saying _my expriences_ with the DS7 has been: regardless of tuning, that the low string is muddy as shit with gauges above 56. I've tried 59,60,62 and all were mud city compared to 56 or 54. Whereas the Evo7 sounded great with the 62.

Just giving you a possible reason why your low F# w/ a 70 gauge using a DS7 didnt work out for you. Then again it does differ amp to amp. I know TDW uses a 68 tuned to F and seems to like it.


----------



## HotRodded7321

zimbloth said:


> Oh I'm not advocating using a 56, I'm just saying _my expriences_ with the DS7 has been: regardless of tuning, that the low string is muddy as shit with gauges above 56. I've tried 59,60,62 and all were mud city compared to 56 or 54. Whereas the Evo7 sounded great with the 62.
> 
> Just giving you a possible reason why your low F# w/ a 70 gauge using a DS7 didnt work out for you. Then again it does differ amp to amp. I know TDW uses a 68 tuned to F and seems to like it.



Yeah I've noticed a change based on what amp it's through, actually. My favorite has been the Peavey JSX. 

The 70 actually did work best, that's what I was saying. I finally threw a 70 on after going through multiple gauges to get rid of the mud...it worked out well in the end. 

I found that the GHS Zakk Wylde 70 set with an extra 46 added in sounds very good in A or G. It's a bit tight in A but it does have great response through my setup.


----------



## W4D

too bad this is a hard tail it is bolted thru teh body


----------



## Aghorasilat

skinhead said:


> So, the "normal" people, can play a guitar, or only the artists?




Actually man the KXK was cheaper than the Ibanez. And It is by far a better guitar


----------



## NegaTiveXero

We get it, you don't like Ibanez.

Either way, I don't think that's what he was talking about.


----------



## noodles

Aghorasilat said:


> felt cheap ...better 8 string i played at NAMM was the KXK...HOLYSHIT! that is a nice axe



Which one did you play? I'd be curious to know if he brought the fanned fret V8 to NAMM before destroying it.







He said he was very displeased with the sound of the F#, because the 27" scale on that string was far too short to accurately reproduce the note.


----------



## metalfiend666

He did, I saw it in the NAMM pictures thread.


----------



## W4D

Aghorasilat said:


> Actually man the KXK was cheaper than the Ibanez. And It is by far a better guitar



not being rude but so is the HALO


----------



## noodles

metalfiend666 said:


> He did, I saw it in the NAMM pictures thread.



Which one? There are several floating around.


----------



## HotRodded7321

W4D said:


> not being rude but so is the HALO



Where can I find pics of the Halo 8? And are they still available? Price? etc.


----------



## metalfiend666

noodles said:


> Which one? There are several floating around.


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20953

6th pic from the end


----------



## noodles

I hope he didn't hide the seven string away somewhere. The thing played like a dream, and it deserved some hands on time.


----------



## MatthewK

I just put some moeny down on the Iby 8.. and people keep saying negative things about it..


----------



## Ryan

MatthewK said:


> I just put some moeny down on the Iby 8.. and people keep saying negative things about it..



Dont worry about them dude. You do what you do ;D
Im gonna slap dome cash down on one after i snaggle the RG20th.


----------



## HotRodded7321

MatthewK said:


> I just put some moeny down on the Iby 8.. and people keep saying negative things about it..



 Here's mine:

I trust the bands that have been using them have provided good feedback, I trust Ibanez (I've had MANY Ibbys over the past 9 years), and I put strong faith in the fact that it's also a Prestige model...and no self-respecting company would put their high-end name on it if it weren't a quality guitar.....so FUCK what everyone else says...let them have their opinions, they're certainly entitled to them. 

if you're not sure, wait til you can play it, but as for my happy ass...I was first on the list for the production 8's, and I'll be god damned if I'm gonna turn back on that now. 

PS....lol...I almost dropped it for a Halo.....but I still have faith in Ibanez...I think I'm honestly too set in my ways with that company, but I love 'em. The only axe I got right now that's not Ibby is my Cort KX1...all hereafter WILL be IBZ. And I don't care what people think about em...I always have and always will trust that company until they give me a reason not to.


NOW....I think I deserve an endorsement.....


EDIT: The reason I don't own more is because I had all 8 and my entire rig stolen from me in 2000...while I was at Disney World on vacation...


----------



## MatthewK

Yeah man, I've had a 7620 for a few years and I've never been so completely satisfied with a guitar. I played one of those Ibanez Mikro guitars today.. man, even that thing totally shreds!


----------



## HotRodded7321

^ I wanna get one for traveling/work, hahahaha...easy to hide.


----------



## Sometimes7

It's pretty expensive. I'm still thinking it over. I'd like to do the high A and keep the low B, because I'm used to a 7 with the low B.


----------



## Aghorasilat

Look I used Ibanez for YEARS (infact fir 10 years straight) and back in the day they made killer shit now a days its questionable. If the stuff was still killer I would be on it. My issue with the 8 string it seemed the spacing between strings was a bit off. Also the guitar just felt cheap (trem,Body,Fretboard). That is my honest opinion. 

Now KXK....

The 8 sounded good. I don't recall Rob saying anything bad about it. His 7 string strat like neck though was INCREDIBLE. His green 6 string had incredible tone. 

Also Rusty'7 was surprisingly a great guitar aswell.

I spoke to Carvin they are slowly making some killer changes so that should be good (midi/piezo capability, Alternate body shape etc). The craftmanship of carvin still has everything esle beat hands done. The stuff they had at NAMM was UBERINCREDIBLE!

Todd Reith said he might make a 7....(could be VERY COOL!) his 6 strings where very nice.

Here was a wierd piece i saw in the dungeon realm downstairs at namm...




Peace

Santiago 

www.aghora.org


----------



## distressed_romeo

Wow, that touch-style thing looks great! How was it tuned?


----------



## Aghorasilat

distressed_romeo said:


> Wow, that touch-style thing looks great! How was it tuned?



yeah very cool and at the end of the show they where selling them for 800$

It was killer little axe its 2 neck together. They had it tuned as if it was two standard guitars but they said you can have it anyway you like. Paul Masvidal freaked when he saw it with me! 

IfI had the money I would have scored one for fun stuff. Seems like it could be really cool tool to develope tapping and also if you tuned one to an open chord.....RAGA CENTRAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Aghorasilat said:


> yeah very cool and at the end of the show they where selling them for 800$
> 
> It was killer little axe its 2 neck together. They had it tuned as if it was two standard guitars but they said you can have it anyway you like. Paul Masvidal freaked when he saw it with me!
> 
> IfI had the money I would have scored one for fun stuff. Seems like it could be really cool tool to develope tapping and also if you tuned one to an open chord.....RAGA CENTRAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That would be great! Have one in DADGAD tuning and the other in D standard, and drone away!
Alternatively, tune the bottom one to A or B standard, and the other to standard one octave higher than that with Garry Goodman's strings!

$800 dollars doesn't sound bad, although as with so much fun stuff, it's still totally out of my wretched budget!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Santiago,(and anyone else for that matter) did you get to play the Halo 8?


----------



## Aghorasilat

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Santiago,(and anyone else for that matter) did you get to play the Halo 8?



no didn't find them : (


----------



## knuckle_head

Aghorasilat said:


> Here was a wierd piece i saw in the dungeon realm downstairs at namm...



Some of us call that dungeon realm home, man.....


----------



## Aghorasilat

knuckle_head said:


> Some of us call that dungeon realm home, man.....



Hey believe me I AM PART OF THE DUNGEON!....MADISON Booth 1258....Is in the heart of it.


----------



## knuckle_head

Aghorasilat said:


> Hey believe me I AM PART OF THE DUNGEON!....MADISON Booth 1258....Is in the heart of it.



See you next January - I'll get you my booth # when I get it.


----------



## Bassies7string

WOW, didnt know box guitars was still in business... nice ax!


----------



## Donnie

So I heard the reason why the 8s aren't shipping until June or later is because the necks turned out to be fairly unstable and they want to get that all worked out.


----------



## jtm45

Donnie said:


> So I heard the reason why the 8s aren't shipping until June or later is because the necks turned out to be fairly unstable and they want to get that all worked out.



Was that from a reliable source Donnie?
If it's right then it's a bit of a worry for people who've already put money down on them.
This could be why Ibanez made the 8 string neck wider than people were expecting it to be.With these issues it might end up even wider again now! 

As much as i'm a huge Ibanez fan i think if i had set my mind on one of these Ibby 8's i'd probably be re-thinking it about now and going for the Halo 8 instead.
I'm not in the market for an 8 anyway luckily.
I LOVE my 7's but that's about as big a neck as i'd ever contemplate(or need).


----------



## Donnie

It was from a manager at Guitar Center.
Atleast they are fixing it and not putting out a bunch of crap. I'm kind of glad I decided against dropping some cash down on one.


----------



## jtm45

You think they'd have used a couple of Graphite/Carbon Fibre reinforcement rods to start with. 
It seems that most manufacturers (or the few that have made an 8+ neck)have gone down that road.
Or even the titanium system they've been using in the new high-end 6 string necks.


----------



## Donnie

I'm kind of wondering myself what the exact neck construction is on the thing.


----------



## jtm45

It seems to be the normal Ibanez 5 piece (3 pieces of Maple with 2 wenge fillets)and a single truss-rod.
There's been no mention of re-inforcement rods or anything.


----------



## Sponge

Any word on lefty models?


----------



## Donnie

I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for one. Ibanez isn't really known for being "lefty friendly".


----------



## Scott

The 8 string isn't available lefty. Neither is anything else new for '07, except the slipknot bass.


----------



## Rick

Scott said:


> The 8 string isn't available lefty. Neither is anything else new for '07, except the slipknot bass.



What's wrong with that?


----------



## W4D

Wow! The don't like lefty's do they. Good thing I do. We are lefty friendly.


----------



## OzzyC

W4D said:


> Wow! The don't like lefty's do they. Good thing I do. We are lefty friendly.



thanks for ruining it... 

we were trying to weed them out... and then you came along


----------



## Dive-Baum

I seem to recall about 6 months ago or so someone talking about this. Didn't Satch or Vai get a prototype?


----------



## Sponge

W4D said:


> Wow! The don't like lefty's do they. Good thing I do. We are lefty friendly.



Do tell good sir...

I noticed a new 8 string model for 2007, can you make that lefty?

I'm looking for 8 string, 2 lower strings, floyd rose, 24 fret, larger scale than 25.5 (26.5 or 27?)


----------



## theunforgiven246

Dive-Baum said:


> I seem to recall about 6 months ago or so someone talking about this. Didn't Satch or Vai get a prototype?



i heard it was vai but now i think munkey has it.


----------



## OzzyC

theunforgiven246 said:


> i heard it was vai but now i think munkey has it.



that sounds right


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I started out left handed when screwing around on the bass at school... then when I bought a guit I turned right handed cuz it just seemed better that way...


----------



## W4D

Sponge said:


> Do tell good sir...
> 
> I noticed a new 8 string model for 2007, can you make that lefty?
> 
> I'm looking for 8 string, 2 lower strings, floyd rose, 24 fret, larger scale than 25.5 (26.5 or 27?)



I can do it but with a kahler not a floyd. Floyd does not make one yet.

Here is a link on here. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11724&page=58



theunforgiven246 said:


> i heard it was vai but now i think munkey has it.



DINO
MUNKEY
VAI

All have Ibanez Eight's


----------



## Rick

W4D said:


> I can do it but with a kahler not a floyd. Floyd does not make one yet.
> 
> Here is a link on here. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11724&page=58
> 
> 
> 
> DINO
> MUNKEY
> VAI
> 
> All have Ibanez Eight's



Don't forget Mr. Cooley and the Meshuggah boys.


----------



## AVH

rg7420user said:


> Don't forget Mr. Cooley and the Meshuggah boys.


 
Absolutely - Mesh were the first to get them

Hey gang, I don't know if any of you have seen this vid clip from NAMM:

http://www.gearwire.com/media/ibanez-eight-string-winter-namm.wmv 

Too bad the interviewer is bit clueless..


----------



## Ryan

Sweet vid man! Thanks


----------



## Shawn

Dendroaspis said:


> Absolutely - Mesh were the first to get them
> 
> Hey gang, I don't know if any of you have seen this vid clip from NAMM:
> 
> http://www.gearwire.com/media/ibanez-eight-string-winter-namm.wmv
> 
> Too bad the interviewer is bit clueless..



Cool vid!  Man, i'd love to have me one of those.


----------



## Rick

Dendroaspis said:


> Absolutely - Mesh were the first to get them
> 
> Hey gang, I don't know if any of you have seen this vid clip from NAMM:
> 
> http://www.gearwire.com/media/ibanez-eight-string-winter-namm.wmv
> 
> Too bad the interviewer is bit clueless..



Have to try and watch it later. Work sucks.


----------



## Aaron

rg7420user said:


> Have to try and watch it later. Work sucks.



im right there with ya buddy


----------



## Gabe777

Here is Marten Talking about the 8 string


part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HnrFYJhfnw

part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eQkZihuiF8


----------



## god_puppet

Cool vids Man  , Thanks.


----------



## noodles

Couldn't he at least plug into a practice amp?


----------



## Mr. S

cool video but yeah he could have plugged it in to something, but man i really hope the RG8 is a success so they bring out a mesh 8 sig


----------



## AVH

Yes, that's right....a sig....heh,heh


----------



## Ryan

Al knows something!  
*shines lamp in your face*


----------



## Nik

Marten must be a big guy. He said the scale is 32" and yet he makes the guitar look normal-sized.  

And Meshuggah without distortion and drums does sound a bit... goofy


----------



## AVH

Ryan said:


> Al knows something!
> *shines lamp in your face*


 
 Mwaahahaha!! You're going to have to do better than that Agent Ryan...not even the great Jack Bauer's bribe of new custom shop KS-336 would make me talk! And I knew aaalllll along about everything, I tells ya!....FOOLS! (more evil laughter) j/k


----------



## Ryan

TALK DAMN [email protected]!


----------



## Hexer

Nik said:


> Marten must be a big guy. He said the scale is 32" and yet he makes the guitar look normal-sized.



I thought something like that, too. I was under the impression the axes looked bigger in the vids on the Nothing DVD.... gotta watch it some more I guess 
and didnt he say something about the 32"-scale being "pretty much near baritone" or something?


----------



## Nik

Hexer said:


> and didnt he say something about the 32"-scale being "pretty much near baritone" or something?




Yeah, that part made me laugh


----------



## Hexer

Nik said:


> Yeah, that part made me laugh



 me, too!

he seems to be a cool guy and all and he shure can play but somehow I'm under the impression that he's kind of a bit clueless about the technical aspects of guitars... IIRC he also couldnt tell most of the specs of his axes in the interview, right?
I'm fine with that of course


----------



## AVH

Hey dudes,
Marten is a sweetheart of a guy, and yeah, he's pretty hefty. In fact, in the many times I've been over there, I've noticed that most Scandinavian men are generally large - much more so than the average North American. Big, strapping dudes most of them. Fredrik is smallest in the band, and he's pretty much the same size as me (I'm 6', 175lbs). 

He's generally not into the fine details and specs of their gear as much as he's into the overall general feel and sound, which he can communicate very well, and tell you exactly what he's after. Those 8's are 30", I've played that axe, and had a good inspection of it in detail. Difference is I'm a tech that's into details, and have given a good description of it here near when I first joined. It was just an incredible instrument, so crisp and bell-like tone. Plugged in, sounds monsterous and crushing.  supremely inspiring IMO.


----------



## Ryan

Mårten's the berserker! 
Yah, he's ultra nice.


----------



## Murder Soul

Hello,
Ive been hearing about this for awhile now. Now I'm a bassist, but I'm coing into guitar, because I like lead, it seems more fun that boring rhythm parts. Now, in bass the same thing is occuring, but not as mainstream. Theirs players with 12 string basses, and the 13 is about to soon be out. Warwick just released a new bass with a .175 F# bass. theirs also this one guy who plays a 13 string guitar thats crazy low. Now with this I see the scale is getting longer, as on ERBs. SO my question is, aren't both bass and guitar almost becoming the same instrument? The one guy with the 13 string guitar had it tuned to "F Natural" at the low end, so I dont know what that is. Today I just found out that theres guitars that go higher than High E and some guy created a bass string that can play at G octave 00. So My final question is, how high and low can guitar go, and when does ERB and ERG become the same thing?

Thanks!


----------



## OzzyC

Murder Soul said:


> Hello,
> Ive been hearing about this for awhile now. Now I'm a bassist, but I'm coing into guitar, because I like lead, it seems more fun that boring rhythm parts. Now, in bass the same thing is occuring, but not as mainstream. Theirs players with 12 string basses, and the 13 is about to soon be out. Warwick just released a new bass with a .175 F# bass. theirs also this one guy who plays a 13 string guitar thats crazy low. Now with this I see the scale is getting longer, as on ERBs. SO my question is, aren't both bass and guitar almost becoming the same instrument? The one guy with the 13 string guitar had it tuned to "F Natural" at the low end, so I dont know what that is. Today I just found out that theres guitars that go higher than High E and some guy created a bass string that can play at G octave 00. So My final question is, how high and low can guitar go, and when does ERB and ERG become the same thing?
> 
> Thanks!



there was a thread on that recently 
BTW Garry goodman goes down to C#00 his 12 (not sure thats the right note...but i know its 17 hz)


----------



## skinhead

Gabe777 said:


> Here is Marten Talking about the 8 string
> 
> 
> part 1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HnrFYJhfnw
> 
> part 2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eQkZihuiF8



Amazing video, thanks for the link!

I'm gasin! i want to finish my 8!


----------



## heavy7-665

God i want this 8. I'm a little wierd though the day after i got my first 7 i heard about 8s and the 7 didn't feel as beasty as i thought


----------



## zea7

I'm getting mine soon ~ ! waaa


----------



## eelblack2

I just placed my order for one, so hopefully the wait isnt too long. Music123.com finally put them up on the website.


----------



## heavy7-665

not to be annoying or anything put can someone help me tab "straws pulled at random"? and does Meshuggah use any other 8 string tunings besides F?


----------



## Gabe777

they use E and D alot, Like on war, its mostly in E


----------



## BrianCarroll

heavy7-665 said:


> not to be annoying or anything put can someone help me tab "straws pulled at random"? and does Meshuggah use any other 8 string tunings besides F?



http://www.tandjent.com/meshtabs/


----------



## heavy7-665

man the tuning on the first tab is way off (F,D,F,A#,D#)


----------



## heavy7-665

what do you think the emgs will sound like?


----------



## BrianCarroll

heavy7-665 said:


> man the tuning on the first tab is way off (F,D,F,A#,D#)



Who cares... the rhythm is quite right, it seems - The notes transcription is easy to correct.


----------



## skinhead

heavy7-665 said:


> what do you think the emgs will sound like?



I think that they are going to be amazing on heavy as fuck distorted ranges, a nice intonation on the 8th, and a lot of clarity there. But i don't know what's going to happen with the cleans, maybe EMG innovate with some nice cleans here, bue i don't think so.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## XEN

I just got back from the Musikmesse in Frankfurt. I got the opportunity to play the Ibby 8 through a Thermion stack.

I have to say, it is a damn good guitar. The neck was great and SUPER easy for a 7 stringer to get used to. I don't have huge hands but was still able to easily wrap my thumb around the neck and play exactly like I do on my baritone 7. Speaking of scale, compared to my 28.625" it was VERY easy to play, and the strings had all kinds of bend to them. Build quality was what you would expect from a Prestige model.

And the EMGs... WOW! I'm getting my hands on some of those for my next guitar from Mike. They were fucking tight.

If I had never heard of Mike Sherman I would definitely be adding one of these to my collection, but Mike's build quality is just so far above and beyond that level that I'm sticking with him.

Side note: the Xiphos is very cool, well balanced and easy to play, and the S7320 with the new trem... very sweet. The Thermion had a pretty nice tone too.


----------



## JCNY

I'm wondering how well balanced it is.......


----------



## heavy7-665

so the low end sounded fine through the thermion?


----------



## Nik

urklvt said:


> I just got back from the Musikmesse in Frankfurt. I got the opportunity to play the Ibby 8 through a Thermion stack.
> 
> I have to say, it is a damn good guitar. The neck was great and SUPER easy for a 7 stringer to get used to. I don't have huge hands but was still able to easily wrap my thumb around the neck and play exactly like I do on my baritone 7. Speaking of scale, compared to my 28.625" it was VERY easy to play, and the strings had all kinds of bend to them. Build quality was what you would expect from a Prestige model.
> 
> And the EMGs... WOW! I'm getting my hands on some of those for my next guitar from Mike. They were fucking tight.
> 
> If I had never heard of Mike Sherman I would definitely be adding one of these to my collection, but Mike's build quality is just so far above and beyond that level that I'm sticking with him.
> 
> Side note: the Xiphos is very cool, well balanced and easy to play, and the S7320 with the new trem... very sweet. The Thermion had a pretty nice tone too.



Wow, that sounds awesome! How well did the 27" scale accomodate the low F#? When you say that the strings had all kinds of bend to them, do you mean that they were a tad loose... ?

It's almost April, shouldn't people who pre-order start getting these already? I'd love a review on the SS.ORG forums with the necessary plethora of pics


----------



## XEN

The low end was great through the Thermion.

I didn't think that the strings were too loose. I was just pleasantly surprised at how good it felt to play at that scale length. I tuned my 28.625" to F# and it was way tighter, too tight on some of the higher strings, so I detuned while I'm waiting for musiciansfriend to get my string order to me. Now that I'm in E instead of F#, I'm really liking it. IMO the Ibby had a very similar feel to my baritone tuned to E and that is a damn good thing.


----------



## skinhead

Nice aport, Charlie. I'm very intrigued about the Ibby 8, and how it's going to sound.

We only just have to wait only a month


----------



## heavy7-665

i quess they would have like 9-54 + a 70 on there, do you think that 10-52 + 60 + 70(75) would be too tight


----------



## Hexer

did the same thing as urklvt, went to Ibanez at Musikmesse and checked out the S7321 and RG2228.
the S was really cool and, well, the 8, too 

playing it was no problem at all. I mean, of course you'll need a bit of time to get used to it if your not used to an 8, but wtf...
the neck is wide of course, but I though it wasnt all that much of a difference to a 7 and the profile is your typical thin Ibby profile so it was pretty comfortable to play. about the scale-length: same experience I had on the ESP Carpenter sig, I hardly felt the difference at all.
I thought the low strings were a bit too loose, but thats a matter of preferance of course. build-quallity seemed fine so no problems there.
I didnt like the Thermion though...  I didnt really manage to get a distortion sound that I liked out of it. clean-sound was fine however so I dont think it was the guitar. we (me and my friend) both thought it would sound much better through the Powerball rig (yes, we're ENGL-fans)

so, final conclusion: 8 strings are an option for me  (though my friend doesnt understand why I would get one lol)


----------



## AVH

heavy7-665 said:


> i quess they would have like 9-54 + a 70 on there, do you think that 10-52 + 60 + 70(75) would be too tight


 
At 27" a 70 would be just too floppy, I've gotten _just_ enough tension on a 28" with an .85 bass string to get a good solid tone. After playing around with different guages on both ends of the scale - 25.5" and 28" - I'm going to go with an .80 for the low F (yes, 1/2 step down) when mine comes in. That should be just about right with the tension for 27" IMO.


----------



## heavy7-665

what qauge would be good to match the 60 ?


----------



## Shawn

Cool little review, Hexer. I haven't played any of those yet, im waiting for the local music store here to get the new S which should be next week. No 8 though. I told him to order one anyway. Maybe he will.


----------



## heavy7-665

ya thanks guys


----------



## Hexer

sidenote: there was this other guy playing the 8 for a while before I got my hands on it. he was trying to tune it.... with the headstock tuners..... 

the neck really feels like a 6-string bass in width. it isnt that much wider than a 7s neck so dont be afraid of that
what I DID have problems with though was hanging the guitar back to its place because the neck was so wide it barely fitted in the holder


----------



## heavy7-665

I WANT TO PLAY lol


----------



## eelblack2

Anybody get a definite confirmation that these will begin shipping in April? Ive seen just about every other highly contested '07 shipped but not a 2228 yet. I preordered mine thru music123.com but they are notoriously slow and I cant get a commitment on ship date yet. I noticed Samash pulled the "due in April" part of thier item listing as well. Anybody hear anything?


----------



## AVH

Having the first offical Canuck order, I've been keeping in touch with our distributor for some time now, and they're telling me a realistic date that was told to them was late May delivery of the first units.


----------



## heavy7-665

heavy7-665 said:


> I WANT TO PLAY lol



yah, what he said


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Hexer said:


> he was trying to tune it.... with the headstock tuners.....


 
I've done that with locking nut guitars before (out of habit, most axes I handle don't have locking nuts), but then I realise what's up and start using the knobs at the bridge instead.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

He really should have put heavier strings on or raised the action or something before those videos, sounds like his strings are just flapping around


----------



## ZeroSignal

Must... Play... 8 string...


----------



## Nik

All_¥our_Bass;454790 said:


> I've done that with locking nut guitars before (out of habit, most axes I handle don't have locking nuts), but then I realise what's up and start using the knobs at the bridge instead.



I almost always tune with my headstock tuners  I hate fiddling with those damn fine-tuners...

Sounds like the neck issues with the 8s are taking a bit longer to iron out...


----------



## Project2501

Geez... I haven't been able to be on here in a while. I figured someone would actually have an Ibby 8 in their hands by now...


----------



## technomancer

Project2501 said:


> Geez... I haven't been able to be on here in a while. I figured someone would actually have an Ibby 8 in their hands by now...



Nope, they're apparently having some issues with the necks on them not supporting the string tension.


----------



## knuckle_head

I have a hard time understanding how they can't get a stable neck - there've been electric 12 strings for decades.


----------



## Ojinomoto

So just to make it clear, what scale is the new 8 stringer? 27?


----------



## Gamba

Ojinomoto said:


> So just to make it clear, what scale is the new 8 stringer? 27?



yeah


----------



## yevetz

Guys there is somewhere in your's countries sells 8 strings sets?


----------



## technomancer

yevetz said:


> Guys there is somewhere in your's countries sells 8 strings sets?



Nope, typically people buy a six or seven string sets and use singles for the other strings. I'll be using an Elixir 10-52 six set with a 68 for the B and a bass 80 for the F# on my Halo Octavia.

Then again, with the Ibanez eight in production some manufacturer may start making eight string sets.


----------



## Ojinomoto

technomancer said:


> Then again, with the Ibanez eight in production some manufacturer may start making eight string sets.



Just like they did when 7 strings started becoming more popular. Pretty soon (depending on popularity) other guitar makers will make 8 strings (hopfully Schecter!)


----------



## Ishan

Any of you know a good place online to buy single strings? preferably DR coated or Elixir.


----------



## AVH

www.juststrings.com


----------



## technomancer

Dendroaspis said:


> www.juststrings.com



Yup, beat me to it. That's where I get mine


----------



## Ishan

thx


----------



## slake moth

Ojinomoto said:


> Just like they did when 7 strings started becoming more popular. Pretty soon (depending on popularity) other guitar makers will make 8 strings (hopfully Schecter!)


Hellraiser C8 =   
May it soon come to be.


----------



## skinhead

slake moth said:


> Hellraiser C8 =
> May it soon come to be.



That's going to be killer, but the neck it's going to be like a baseball bat


----------



## Variant

Okay guys, Ibanez must be taking orders again. I went by my Guitar Center here in Tempe yesterday (May 1st, of course ) as instructed and the RG2228 is now in the computer for ordering. One of the salesmen working there said he just ordered one for a friend and Ibanez said that said duder would get his as late as September... _*September*_?!  Unbelievable... seriously, I'm guitarless (we'll if you don't count the acoustic and the bass ) and I don't want to wait until Septfuckingember. Mainly because I'm taking an extended vacation this summer at my family's camp (New Yorker for "house on a lake in the woods") for four or five months and I was hoping to set up a rig and do some writing and recording while I was doing my sabbatical thing. Doh... maybe I should just pick up a cheap 7-string for the time being.  Anyone know if this is really how far the delivery dates for the new eight-stringer are pushed back?


----------



## Rick

I wonder what Ragen's thinking. He bought his a while back.


----------



## eelblack2

I ordered mine online on March 21st, and I havent heard anything so far.


----------



## AVH

I pre-ordered mine last December directly from the Canadian distributer, even before the 'offical' release at NAMM. I'm getting increasingly irritated as well. 
Word I understand is something to the effect of demand outstripping the first run.
Enough teasing us and fucking about. Put the damn thing out already, Hoshino.


----------



## bostjan

A guy at Sam Ash told me that they would be shipping them out late September, early October. He called Ibanez as a customer and as a salesman and got two conflicting stories as far as what's up with them.

I suppose most musicians have a little higher level of patience than the average fellow, but when you've been waiting years to hear about something being released, it's easy to forget that these things are usually delayed beyond their initial timeframes.

If I had the money right now, I might have ordered one myself, but I have something much better in the works right now.


----------



## TheReal7

Dendroaspis said:


> I pre-ordered mine last December directly from the Canadian distributer, even before the 'offical' release at NAMM. I'm getting increasingly irritated as well.
> Word I understand is something to the effect of demand outstripping the first run.
> Enough teasing us and fucking about. Put the damn thing out already, Hoshino.



When I ordered my UV777PBK in Jan of '98 it took 7 months to arrive. Keep in mind. California imports more guitars from overseas then ALL of Canada.


----------



## eelblack2

Ironically if this keeps getting pushed back, its not going to be a part of the 2007 product line at all.


----------



## Chris

Dendroaspis said:


> I pre-ordered mine last December directly from the Canadian distributer, even before the 'offical' release at NAMM. I'm getting increasingly irritated as well.
> Word I understand is something to the effect of demand outstripping the first run.
> Enough teasing us and fucking about. Put the damn thing out already, Hoshino.



I'm on the preorder list as well.


----------



## Cancer

The thing that really kills me about this, if the 8 string doesn't sell a certain amount in a certain amount of time, Ibaneez will probably pull it from production.


----------



## Metal Ken

TheReal7 said:


> When I ordered my UV777PBK in Jan of '98 it took 7 months to arrive. Keep in mind. California imports more guitars from overseas then ALL of Canada.



when i ordered mine in 2005 it took about a month.


----------



## JCNY

Mine was ordered in January. What I want to know is this..... Is September the delivery date for the May orders or for all orders ?

What is the actual reasoning behind it ? If you've heard it is problems regarding neck issues, warpage or whatever...state your source please.


----------



## skinhead

JCNY said:


> What is the actual reasoning behind it ? If you've heard it is problems regarding neck issues, warpage or whatever...state your source please.



I don't have idea, but think that it's tuned in F#AD... and it's not in F#BE, so i don't know what it's going to happen when you try to tune up.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Metal Ken said:


> when i ordered mine in 2005 it took about a month.



98' was the first year of the 777PBKs... I think that's why it took longer...


----------



## Naren

skinhead said:


> I don't have idea, but think that it's tuned in F#AD... and it's not in F#BE, so i don't know what it's going to happen when you try to tune up.



And why do you think it would be tuned like that?


----------



## Stitch

FYI - the RG2228 isn't in any '07 catalogues and isnt on any of the new pricelists (April '07) from Headstock for stock orders. I don't think it'll be out this year.


----------



## Variant

stitch216 said:


> FYI - the RG2228 isn't in any '07 catalogues and isnt on any of the new pricelists (April '07) from Headstock for stock orders. I don't think it'll be out this year.



Wrong!!!  I picked up an Ibanez guitar catalog (the half-size one) and a bass one as well, in in the RG Prestige section is the RG2228GK.


----------



## JCNY

stitch216 said:


> FYI - the RG2228 isn't in any '07 catalogues and isnt on any of the new pricelists (April '07) from Headstock for stock orders. I don't think it'll be out this year.



Its also on the website...


----------



## Stitch

Variant said:


> Wrong!!!  I picked up an Ibanez guitar catalog (the half-size one) and a bass one as well, in in the RG Prestige section is the RG2228GK.



Well it isnt the Japanese catalogue or the UK one and it isn't on the pricelists for pre-order printed for _April 2007_ and can i point out, my friend, that ESP had a website that said that one of their guitars was made out of 'asswood'. Websites can be wrong. Products can be delayed.

Congratulations for at least checking these things out, but don't assume that what you see is the end of the story.


----------



## bostjan

stitch216 said:


> FYI - the RG2228 isn't in any '07 catalogues and isnt on any of the new pricelists (April '07) from Headstock for stock orders. I don't think it'll be out this year.



Not to nit-pick, but you did say "any" and not "any non-USA catalogs."   

I'm also doubting it will be out in '07...maybe they are waiting to do an eight string in '08, but more likely, it's just poor timing. Probably couldn't get the parts made in time. I'm still really shocked that EMG is supposedly making a special pickup just for this guitar, since EMG doesn't really tend to go out of their way to make boutique pickups.


----------



## Stitch

bostjan said:


> Not to nit-pick, but you did say "any" and not "any non-USA catalogs."
> 
> I'm also doubting it will be out in '07...maybe they are waiting to do an eight string in '08, but more likely, it's just poor timing. Probably couldn't get the parts made in time. I'm still really shocked that EMG is supposedly making a special pickup just for this guitar, since EMG doesn't really tend to go out of their way to make boutique pickups.



hey dude!  not seen you in ages!

Well, when the RG2228 was released the guys from the EMG booth went over to the Ibanez booth to have a look at the new EMG808 they didn't even know they produced. 

I would venture right now its just an EMG40DC.


----------



## msherman

FWIW, I just received two 808`s in the mail this morning.


----------



## Randy

msherman said:


> FWIW, I just received two 808`s in the mail this morning.


   

Pics please.....


----------



## ZeroSignal

Can we get a FINAL (correct) date for the RG2228GK for delivery in Europe and/or America?


----------



## msherman

levelhead86 said:


> Pics please.....



Here ya go Note the manufacturing date on the pup.


----------



## jtm45

Cool Mike 
That's the first production one i've ever seen!

Yeah,that was made back in March then 
What the hell they been doing with them all this time?


----------



## zimbloth

msherman said:


> Here ya go Note the manufacturing date on the pup.



Cool. By the way, I sent you a quote request via your website some time ago and have yet to recieve a response.


----------



## XEN

zimbloth said:


> Cool. By the way, I sent you a quote request via your website some time ago and have yet to recieve a response.



We did have some issues with our inquiry form, but they're fixed. You might want to send Mike another message with spelling out the details again.


----------



## skinhead

Nice 808's Mike!


----------



## bostjan

So it is real? And as of March? Hmm when I asked about EMG doing an eight string pup in March of '06 someone from EMG said that they had no plans on ever doing an eight string pickup. I'll have to see if I can dig up that old email. Maybe reply with a quote if I still have it somewhere.


----------



## msherman

bostjan said:


> So it is real? And as of March? Hmm when I asked about EMG doing an eight string pup in March of '06 someone from EMG said that they had no plans on ever doing an eight string pickup. I'll have to see if I can dig up that old email. Maybe reply with a quote if I still have it somewhere.



I`m sure they initially had no plans on making 8 string pups, but when a large OEM like Ibanez approaches you for pups for an instrument that will be in production, that can change quickly. 

In reality, there is no special tooling changes for EMG as they already were tooled for the shell and spacing. I`m sure most of the tweaking was needed in the preamp.


----------



## dpm

msherman said:


> In reality, there is no special tooling changes for EMG as they already were tooled for the shell and spacing. I`m sure most of the tweaking was needed in the preamp.


 
You know that, I know that, and I think it's fairly obvious to anyone with half a brain. I _really_ wish I hadn't lost the email reply I got from EMG a couple of years back stating the opposite.


----------



## Durero

bostjan said:


> , but I have something much better in the works right now.


So are you going to tell us more?

Or just be a big tease?


----------



## dpm

Bwahah! Found it -



EMG said:


> Hello;
> 
> Try the 40CS. The CS has steel inserts, which change the coil
> inductance. This results in a warmer tone. Our active stuff has a pretty
> flat response as a rule, so using a bass pickup for a guitar will still
> work fine. I've personally used guitar pickups in basses/ and vice versa,
> with good results.
> 
> In order to make an 8 string guitar pickup, we'd have to get new tooling
> for the coil bobbins. This will cost approximately 25 thousand dollars, so
> my employer is hesitant to spend that kind of money for a single pickup.
> 
> Unless you'd like to send me a check. ;-)
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Rick Hunt
> Tech Support
> EMG Pickups


----------



## msherman

to Ibanez for deep pockets


----------



## ohio_eric

EMG said:


> In order to make an 8 string guitar pickup, we'd have to get new tooling
> for the coil bobbins. This will cost approximately 25 thousand dollars, so
> my employer is hesitant to spend that kind of money for a single pickup.



 25Gs!! Good lord that seems a might bit high. And people around here thought USACG asking price for CNC programming was high.


----------



## Variant

ohio_eric said:


> 25Gs!! Good lord that seems a might bit high. And people around here thought USACG asking price for CNC programming was high.



They may use investment casting... which is always $$$.


----------



## msherman

Ok, I just got off the phone with Rick @ EMG.

Here is the deal with the 808`s. They are making them, and the first run that were made will not be the same as the final version. The first run of these have Alnico individual pole pieces placed side by side. The final version will have Alnico blades and they are waiting for them. Rick couldn`t give me a definative answer as to when they will arrive, but he gave me the impression it would be a while before the pups are available again.

They are using the 707 preamp the 808`s.

When I told him I had 4 of them, he chuckled and said "hoard them....you have more than we have right now"

So the first run of 808`s are fine for parallel fret instruments, but not for fanned fret instruments unless you mount the pups vertical.


----------



## Cool711

^


----------



## ZeroSignal

I need a date dammit! I NEEED THIS GUITAR! Why do you toy with my emotions!


----------



## bostjan

msherman said:


> I`m sure they initially had no plans on making 8 string pups, but when a large OEM like Ibanez approaches you for pups for an instrument that will be in production, that can change quickly.
> 
> In reality, there is no special tooling changes for EMG as they already were tooled for the shell and spacing. I`m sure most of the tweaking was needed in the preamp.



I agree!

The thing is, I would have imagined that with an estimated delivery date of March '07, that EMG would have known about the pickups they needed to make by March '06. Of course, we know that the guitar is being postponed, so anything could have happened.

The economics of production sure seems like a complicated thing. $25k to put an existing preamp in an existing housing with existing magnets and guts seems a tad bit steep to me, but I never owned my own production line before.


----------



## bostjan

Durero said:


> So are you going to tell us more?
> 
> Or just be a big tease?




All in good time


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

OzzyC said:


> +1
> I'm building an 8 with piezos
> 
> EDIT: i know it could only happen in a dream...but....WITH PIEZO


----------



## BryanBuss

do you think tuning this beast to BEADGBEA would work? with a custom Goodman string


----------



## Naren

BryanBuss said:


> do you think tuning this beast to BEADGBEA would work? with a custom Goodman string



Yes. With a custom Goodman string, it definitely would.


And this thread is getting waaaaay too long...


----------



## eelblack2

Music123 seems to think they will have these by June 15th? Did the time tables get moved up or are they talking from thier azz?


----------



## skinhead

eelblack2 said:


> Music123 seems to think they will have these by June 15th? Did the time tables get moved up or are they talking from thier azz?



June? I think that they will be on septmeber


----------



## OzzyC

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> I'm building an 8 with piezos



Can you do one with a full floating trem? 

(Not that I can afford it.)


----------



## Variant

Naren said:


> And this thread is getting waaaaay too long...



Because we're still waiting for our guitars...


----------



## ZeroSignal

June? September?

I'm confoozed... 

My local Ibanez dealer said Ibanez are already delivering RG2228's if you put a deposit down. It's just that there's a HUGE backorder for some unexplained reason...


----------



## BryanBuss

man, im totally getting this bad boy and tuning it to have a higher srting. hopefully G.G. gets that site up soon.


----------



## guitarplayerone

stitch216 said:


> FYI - the RG2228 isn't in any '07 catalogues and isnt on any of the new pricelists (April '07) from Headstock for stock orders. I don't think it'll be out this year.



ive seen it in a catalogue at a local music shop...

then again this catalogue just looked like the website but on paper


----------



## Devontariel

So at this point, no one has physically seen it except at a trade show right?


----------



## nyck

I suspect that there is issues with either quality or production at the factory. Maybe they're waiting on EMG to make the EMG 808s? Or maybe they're waiting on Gotoh to make the Edgefx 8
You never know,
It would be nice to get a courtesy answer though.


----------



## Devontariel

I wish ibanez would man up and just put an 8 string floyd on it. i mean come on. That fixed fake trem was ripped off from Dino Cazares. In fact this was probablly his signature model at some point.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I dunno... I like the sound of a double locking fixed bridge to be honest...

FTW!!!!


----------



## guitarplayerone

Devontariel said:


> I wish ibanez would man up and just put an 8 string floyd on it. i mean come on. That fixed fake trem was ripped off from Dino Cazares. In fact this was probablly his signature model at some point.



if they did and made it 25.5 with a high A then i might have to buy it

its good they didnt- gives me money for things like a UV , J custom or an RC7


----------



## nyck

Devontariel said:


> I wish ibanez would man up and just put an 8 string floyd on it. i mean come on. That fixed fake trem was ripped off from Dino Cazares. In fact this was probablly his signature model at some point.


lol
In all the pictures of him with an 8 string, he is using a model eqipped with a floyd.


----------



## Devontariel

On his late 90's custom FF ibanez 7's he had a fixed floyd like on the new 8. If you want i can try to dig up the article where it said that.
Id seriously bet it was going to be his sig model at some point and they changed their minds.


----------



## eleven59

Devontariel said:


> On his late 90's custom FF ibanez 7's he had a fixed floyd like on the new 8. If you want i can try to dig up the article where it said that.
> Id seriously bet it was going to be his sig model at some point and they changed their minds.



He started out by getting regular Lo-Pro-7s on them and blocking them with wood.

Eventually Ibanez designed the Fixed-Edge bridge and he started using those. They may have been designed for him, but they've been on a couple production model guitars now, and quite a few endorsers have used them.

He's using floating trems now though (if not all the time, then sometimes).


----------



## Devontariel

I wish the 8 had a floating trem, as i already said on this page.

So can anyone get an official word on this guitar at all? im not even thinking of ordering till i see either a pic with someone who has it at their home or one on ebay.


----------



## Stitch

Devontariel said:


> I wish the 8 had a floating trem, as i already said on this page.
> 
> So can anyone get an official word on this guitar at all? im not even thinking of ordering till i see either a pic with someone who has it at their home or one on ebay.



I wish EVERYONE in this thread would stop needlessly whinging about tiny little details. The RG2228 IS coming out, and you all seem to be forgetting that. The same was true of the S7 - everyone wanted it really badly and wouldn't shut up about it, yet as soon as we saw pics 75% of the people saying they'd do anything for one start saying "Oh, well if it had a reverse headstock with a scan of my scrotum as the paintjob and it had a neck and middle humbucker and a single coil bridge i'd totally buy that, if Ibanez made such an obscure custom instrument for me."



Not leveled just at you btw. 

Its coming out. There was a choke on the 808 production but we saw photos, websites all over the world have it up and have sold it as pre-orders. Ibanez listened and did something people wanted - a production 8 string. Since MOST of the people wanting an 8 are either Meshuggah or Korn fans OF COURSE they were going to make it with a low F# - most people who listen to rusty cooley dont want a black guitar anyway. 

Sit tight and await the awesomeness.


----------



## Metal Ken

After tuning with an extra high string, i now want one. Low A, high G = Awesome.


----------



## AVH

After talking with our regional Ibanez rep last week, apparently the delay was due to some neck issues, but from what i gather, the first batch that is apparenty coming around the middle of this month is for all the pre-orders with deposits on them. The next batch is supposedly due in September for the next group of orders. 

My gut tells me I'll be seeing mine on or around the 14th if I'm lucky.  (fingers crossed)


----------



## eelblack2

Dendroaspis said:


> After talking with our regional Ibanez rep last week, apparently the delay was due to some neck issues, but from what i gather, the first batch that is apparenty coming around the middle of this month is for all the pre-orders with deposits on them. The next batch is supposedly due in September for the next group of orders.
> 
> My gut tells me I'll be seeing mine on or around the 14th if I'm lucky.  (fingers crossed)




Heck yeah, I guess thats why music123.com kept telling me June 15th. Hopefully they arent full of pewp.


----------



## Devontariel

For somthing that wasnt "leveled' at me, it was pretty insulting. And you know what? Id love to have one with a real floyd and a reverse headstock. At least i'll be able to add an 8 string floyd too it after market when i get one.





stitch216 said:


> I wish EVERYONE in this thread would stop needlessly whinging about tiny little details. The RG2228 IS coming out, and you all seem to be forgetting that. The same was true of the S7 - everyone wanted it really badly and wouldn't shut up about it, yet as soon as we saw pics 75% of the people saying they'd do anything for one start saying "Oh, well if it had a reverse headstock with a scan of my scrotum as the paintjob and it had a neck and middle humbucker and a single coil bridge i'd totally buy that, if Ibanez made such an obscure custom instrument for me."
> 
> 
> 
> Not leveled just at you btw.
> 
> Its coming out. There was a choke on the 808 production but we saw photos, websites all over the world have it up and have sold it as pre-orders. Ibanez listened and did something people wanted - a production 8 string. Since MOST of the people wanting an 8 are either Meshuggah or Korn fans OF COURSE they were going to make it with a low F# - most people who listen to rusty cooley dont want a black guitar anyway.
> 
> Sit tight and await the awesomeness.


----------



## MetalMike

Devontariel said:


> For somthing that wasnt "leveled' at me, it was pretty insulting. And you know what? Id love to have one with a real floyd and a reverse headstock. At least i'll be able to add an 8 string floyd too it after market when i get one.



What he's trying to say is that Ibanez can't possibily make everyone happy, so they do what the majority wants using the options that will sell the most guitars. They are coutning on the fact that the majority of guitar players that may want to make the switch to the 8 string don't want to worry about setting up an 8 string tremolo and don't care about a reverse headstock. They use the options that sell the most guitars and make the most profit like any other business. 

I'm just happy the 8 string is coming out.


----------



## Variant

stitch216 said:


> "Oh, well if it had a reverse headstock with a scan of my scrotum as the paintjob and it had a neck and middle humbucker and a single coil bridge i'd totally buy that, if Ibanez made such an obscure custom instrument for me."



 Oh yeah, I'm putting a Khaler floater on mine when I get it because Ibanez fucked up and failed to put a floater on the new 8... and thanks to you, now I'll also be stripping off that crap Galaxy Black fleck paint job and putting a graphic of my beautiful scrotum on it. Prepare for the scrotal awesomeness!!!


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

You know, considering that mine has been paid for in full since January, at this point I almost wouldn't care if Ibanez sent me an 8 that was pink with a penis-shaped headstock and the strings stapled to the body as long as they JUST FUCKING SEND IT!


----------



## Rick

Metal Ken said:


> After tuning with an extra high string, i now want one. Low A, high G = Awesome.



Hell yeah.


----------



## _detox

stitch216 said:


> most people who listen to rusty cooley dont want a black guitar anyway.



 

So true. 

I'm hoping it'll appear in a GC 'round hurr so I can play it. I doubt it would sell here, considering a lot of the employees still look at you weird when you mention a 7 string..


----------



## skinhead

_detox said:


> So true.
> 
> I'm hoping it'll appear in a GC 'round hurr so I can play it. I doubt it would sell here, considering a lot of the employees still look at you weird when you mention a 7 string..



"Hello i'm searching for an Ibanez, a 7 strings Ibanez"
"What the f...?!"
"Yes, the model it's RG1527"
" Let's check..." 
"Do you have it?"
"MMMMMMMM, no"
"Ok, so give me a 7 string set of strings"
"no, we don't have that, they only come on 7 string guitars"


----------



## Stitch

I have actually heard that argument before.

What annoyas me is shops that consistently carry at least two sevens in their stock but DON'T have strings for them.


----------



## skinhead

stitch216 said:


> I have actually heard that argument before.
> 
> What annoyas me is shops that consistently carry at least two sevens in their stock but DON'T have strings for them.



It's difficult here to get string, and on the big shops!


----------



## Metal Ken

stitch216 said:


> What annoyas me is shops that consistently carry at least two sevens in their stock but DON'T have strings for them.



I've never bought 7string pack of strings in the 3 years i've been playing 7 strings


----------



## Durero

Metal Ken said:


> I've never bought 7string pack of strings in the 3 years i've been playing 7 strings


 I've never bought a 7-string pack in 17 years of 7-string playing.
Didn't realize they existed until recently, and I still wouldn't get them because I'd rather have an even-tension set. But if they're not available just get a 6-string pack and a single string of your choice.


----------



## Metal Ken

Durero said:


> I've never bought a 7-string pack in 17 years of 7-string playing.
> Didn't realize they existed until recently, and I still wouldn't get them because I'd rather have an even-tension set. But if they're not available just get a 6-string pack and a single string of your choice.



The thing that pisses me off about the 7 string sets is that they have some weak ass low B string in there. Its like, a 10-48 set with a 52 or 54 for a B. thats not even much different than your E string, and your tuning it down a 4th? Nah, i'll pass.


----------



## Durero

Exactly!
The tension is all over the place on standard string sets. I don't understand why string companies don't seem to take this into account


----------



## skinhead

Now i like the 0.10s and a 60 for the low B, the tension it's very nice.


----------



## bostjan

Using science in designing strings is like taboo. Not long ago, classical players scoffed at the idea of using anything but gut.

Just think of how difficult it would be to find a prepackaged eight string set? Makes you wonder what they'd throw in for a low F#... a .058"?


----------



## Durero

^


----------



## Desecrated

bostjan said:


> Using science in designing strings is like taboo. Not long ago, classical players scoffed at the idea of using anything but gut.
> 
> Just think of how difficult it would be to find a prepackaged eight string set? Makes you wonder what they'd throw in for a low F#... a .058"?


----------



## zimbloth

Guys, this guitar isn't coming out for a loooooooong time. Don't believe what any websites are telling you.


----------



## AVH

Got a call from our distributer today, and he tells me he sees the RG2228 listed on the master shipping manifest for the next batch of incoming guitars from Japan --> 2nd week of July. Mine's #1. Better fucking be.


----------



## nyck

Dendroaspis said:


> Got a call from our distributer today, and he tells me he sees the RG2228 listed on the master shipping manifest for the next batch of incoming guitars from Japan --> 2nd week of July. Mine's #1. Better fucking be.


Sweet! The time is near!!
I'm not even getting one but I'm excited to see how you guys like them.


----------



## Krunch

1 more month.  

Thanks for the update. I just hope that first group covers mine.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Metal Ken said:


> The thing that pisses me off about the 7 string sets is that they have some weak ass low B string in there. Its like, a 10-48 set with a 52 or 54 for a B. thats not even much different than your E string, and your tuning it down a 4th? Nah, i'll pass.



D'Addario have a 10-46-59 set, which happens to be what I use, I think that one's pretty good.


----------



## heavy7-665

10-52 + 60+70 is my choice


----------



## Krunch

Looks like someone on the Ibanez forums got theirs. 

The Ibanez Forum: RG2228- Strings?

Soon!


----------



## Metal Ken

Krunch said:


> Looks like someone on the Ibanez forums got theirs.
> 
> The Ibanez Forum: RG2228- Strings?
> 
> Soon!



It wont be for a loooong time. dont believe the websites.


----------



## eelblack2

I just posted where/what retailer he got it from to see if its for real. It looks damn tasty in his photo the board is super dark looking. 

The Ibanez Forum: Ibanez Producti&#111;n 8 String Model


----------



## skinhead

I went to Mannys on friday and he said me that they don't know when they arrive. And they didn't asked for the Apex 2


----------



## Devontariel

That guy over at the ibanez forum as a pic of one on a floor.

I want to see one on a person who obiviously isnt a model/paid to hold the guitar.

Call me a skeptic but somthing is still screwy. Made two hundred? Didnt make enough?

I still don't buy that.


----------



## zimbloth

Metal Ken said:


> It wont be for a loooong time. dont believe the websites.



^ Correct. This won't be out for some time, they have a lot of kinks to work out.


----------



## eelblack2

He's in Japan. Looks like they got the goods early which makes sense. Check out the pimp case:

The Ibanez Forum: Ibanez Producti&#111;n 8 String Model


----------



## skinhead

It looks very nice, looks like snake skin. And the logo looks very good!


----------



## Stitch

Looking at those threads I was reminded how full of douchebags jemshite is. 

The guy who scored the RG2228 sounds cool though.

$1300 :wow:

Thats less than an RG1527 over here! 



I WANT IT. NOW. Staff discount to the rescue. I'm going to look into ordering one now.


Eh, anyone want an Ibanez K7?


----------



## skinhead

stitch216 said:


> Eh, anyone want an Ibanez K7?



Where? When? How many?


----------



## Devontariel

How much?


----------



## Stitch

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/31019-fs-ft-ibanez-k7bg.html


----------



## Murder Soul

Hmmm, are they right about a High A tuning not working since it's not fanned frets?

EDIT: According to this interview with Dino, Vai has an 8 aswell.


----------



## BryanBuss

I think it's possible with a custom string made my gary goodman.


----------



## Desecrated

Murder Soul said:


> Hmmm, are they right about a High A tuning not working since it's not fanned frets?
> 
> EDIT: According to this interview with Dino, Vai has an 8 aswell.



You can use an high a-string without having fanned frets. Just contact gary goodman.


----------



## Garry Goodman

I spoke with someone from Ibanez about the guitar and was told it will be shipping next month. I am in the process of sending them info on the Octave4Plus high A, B4 and C5 strings.

I have reason to believe some O4P/S.I.T. high A strings will be available very soon at the http://octave4plus.com site. The Paypal thing should be up there very soon. At this time, there is a limited amount of the machine ball-ended strings available. The hand wound strings will also be available, maybe some .004 gauge as well.


----------



## Murder Soul

Garry Goodman said:


> I spoke with someone from Ibanez about the guitar and was told it will be shipping next month. I am in the process of sending them info on the Octave4Plus high A, B4 and C5 strings.
> 
> I have reason to believe some O4P/S.I.T. high A strings will be available very soon at the octave4plus.com site. The Paypal thing should be up there very soon. At this time, there is a limited amount of the machine ball-ended strings available. The hand wound strings will also be available, maybe some .004 gauge as well.



So does this mean Ibanez might be using your strings to have a guitar with high A?


----------



## Garry Goodman

Murder Soul said:


> So does this mean Ibanez might be using your strings to have a guitar with high A?



There is a possibility. I am finding out that a number of guitarist don't want to extend down into their bass player's range. So we will see what they say.


----------



## Durero

Garry Goodman said:


> I am finding out that a number of guitarist don't want to extend down into their bass player's range.


 
A high A would be perfect for the 8-string Ibanez imo - especially because of the short scale they chose.


----------



## msherman

+1


----------



## Desecrated

I think I would go high G on the ibanez, maybe tune high G to drop G or something, might be nice.


----------



## Garry Goodman

I sent my contact a package and explained that many guitarists prefer going higher. I think a dedicted 8-string string set is is the near future. They seem to be very open minded.

I think once players who haven't been focused on these types of guitars (as we are here) can play a commercially available ERG that has a higher tuning, they will develope a greater appreciation for custom made 7,8,9,10-string etc. made guitars.

We know that A and B and even C (vid clip coming soon) is now possible, and the strings should be easy to get. I am doing my best to make them as easy to get as an E string.
I tuned my electric 12-string guitar down a 4th to B-C tuning. instead of the highest two strings being tuned in unison, they are now an octave apart, so every note has a higher octave string. The highest is C4 C5(C5 is the note on the 8th fret high E string).


----------



## Drew

Garry Goodman said:


> I am finding out that a number of guitarist don't want to extend down into their bass player's range.



THOSE GODLESS HEATHENS!!! WHO DO THEY THINK THEY ARE???!!!


----------



## Shawn

Durero said:


> A high A would be perfect for the 8-string Ibanez imo - especially because of the short scale they chose.



I'd prefer that too as I don't play lower than b and if I do, I drop it down to A but that's the lowest I go. I think a high A would be interesting for leadwork as well.


----------



## Durero

Garry Goodman said:


> I sent my contact a package and explained that many guitarists prefer going higher. I think a dedicted 8-string string set is is the near future. They seem to be very open minded.
> 
> I think once players who haven't been focused on these types of guitars (as we are here) can play a commercially available ERG that has a higher tuning, they will develope a greater appreciation for custom made 7,8,9,10-string etc. made guitars.
> 
> We know that A and B and even C (vid clip coming soon) is now possible, and the strings should be easy to get. I am doing my best to make them as easy to get as an E string.
> I tuned my electric 12-string guitar down a 4th to B-C tuning. instead of the highest two strings being tuned in unison, they are now an octave apart, so every note has a higher octave string. The highest is C4 C5(C5 is the note on the 8th fret high E string).


That would be very very cool if Ibanez offered their 8string with your high A  

I'd LOVE to see a clip of your 12-string in that tuning - never been much of a 12-string player myself, but if anything could convert me it'd be your strings. 



Drew said:


> THOSE GODLESS HEATHENS!!! WHO DO THEY THINK THEY ARE???!!!


----------



## dpm

That's great news about octave4plus 

the other thing I'm interested in is wound strings with higher tension for their gauge, and smoother outer wrap. Something that has the tension of a typical .080 - .090 but is smaller and has finer outer wrap to reduce the raspy sound of the guitar pick on the string.


----------



## Durero

dpm said:


> the other thing I'm interested in is wound strings with higher tension for their gauge, and smoother outer wrap. Something that has the tension of a typical .080 - .090 but is smaller and has finer outer wrap to reduce the raspy sound of the guitar pick on the string.


That interests me too  

Dan have you ever experimented with thin bass strings for this? Those 1/2-round strings might be interesting. Haven't tried them yet myself. I think flatwounds are a bit too dead sounding for my taste.


----------



## knuckle_head

dpm said:


> That's great news about octave4plus
> 
> the other thing I'm interested in is wound strings with higher tension for their gauge, and smoother outer wrap. Something that has the tension of a typical .080 - .090 but is smaller and has finer outer wrap to reduce the raspy sound of the guitar pick on the string.



No free lunch here - if the outer wrap is finer than the one beneath it it makes the string less flexible and at .090 there are at least two wraps on the core. I don't think you'd care for the way it sounds.


----------



## FortePenance

2 people at the Ibanez forum have recieved their RG2228s.

Apparently only 60 8strings were made? I don't know, im just getting info off the Ibby boards. The distributor here in HK says that it's likely to ship September...


----------



## Devontariel

From 200 to 60.

Why doesnt someone who has a reputation with Emg find out how many 808's they shipped to japan? Wouldnt that tell us the real number of guitars that were made?


----------



## Stitch

Devontariel said:


> From 200 to 60.
> 
> Why doesnt someone who has a reputation with Emg find out how many 808's they shipped to japan? Wouldnt that tell us the real number of guitars that were made?



No, because earlier on in the thread we have mials form EMG saying that they didn't even know they made an 808 when the RG2228 came out, and also that one of the forummers here has a different 808 from the one that will beproduced - (msherman I blieve, or maybe Dendroaspis?  Or bostjan. )

Also, we have no reason to believe the pickups are the reason for the delay - EMG could have shipped 800 pickups to Japan, and Ibanez is just stocking the rest for the next production run.


----------



## Murder Soul

Garry Goodman said:


> I think once players who haven't been focused on these types of guitars (as we are here) can play a commercially available ERG that has a higher tuning, they will develope a greater appreciation for custom made 7,8,9,10-string etc. made guitars.


I think the exact opposite will happen. This can possibly kill custom made orders for 8 strings. The main reason people go to custom shops to get their ERG's is because only custom shops make them. It'll influence them to go custom about as much as 6 strings do.


----------



## dpm

knuckle_head said:


> No free lunch here - if the outer wrap is finer than the one beneath it it makes the string less flexible and at .090 there are at least two wraps on the core. I don't think you'd care for the way it sounds.


 

Well, that's kind of what I'm after - less flexibility in a smaller package. Anything above .060 intonates and sounds way better with a double wrap IMO.

I've been using bass strings for my B forever and also the F# on the 8 string (there's either an 85 or 90 on there right now ). Haven't tried half rounds yet. Flats are too dull. Maybe a stainless half round would have the right combination of brightness and smooth feel?


----------



## Garry Goodman

Murder Soul said:


> I think the exact opposite will happen. This can possibly kill custom made orders for 8 strings. The main reason people go to custom shops to get their ERG's is because only custom shops make them. It'll influence them to go custom about as much as 6 strings do.



Only time will tell


dpm said:


> That's great news about octave4plus
> 
> the other thing I'm interested in is wound strings with higher tension for their gauge, and smoother outer wrap. Something that has the tension of a typical .080 - .090 but is smaller and has finer outer wrap to reduce the raspy sound of the guitar pick on the string.



I think about this concept frequently


----------



## cvinos

I think the buying behavior also depends on what you find and what you can afford.

All the people who have known about ERGs before they become common on the non-custom market will still be interested in all the custom made instruments after (now hypothetical) vast releases of factory-ERGs. However, if custom shops remain hard to find and the instruments are there in the big shops, many young people or just people who get really interested in guitars for the first time in their life will probably stick to the factory-ERGs, cause they simply do not have to look out for other stuff.

To keep the sales, the custom shops would have to position themselves better and make themselves more visible I think.


----------



## Murder Soul

Garry, any word on when your strings will be publicly available?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Son of a Bitch! Now I'm GASing for the 8 string again...  

UV777P or wait for an RG2228... 

Damn It!!!


----------



## Garry Goodman

Murder Soul said:


> Garry, any word on when your strings will be publicly available?



Well, they are available now. They come in two types. One type is made by machine at S.I.T. strings. A small shipment should be arriving next week. The other type is hand made, and I make them. I have several people waiting on those right now. Either way, this makes the cost of these strings higher than regular plain steel strings.

Even at S.I.T., they require special handeling on the machine . I am waiting for the paypal to be set up at octave4plus.

Also,I have an .009 that will tune to A440 at 26". So there will be .005-.009 and some hand wound .004 strings.

We are looking at about 8 weeks before they will be available by the thousands.


----------



## dpm

Sounds good! Count me in for some 8's and 9's, I found the 005 and 006 a little too loose for the short scales.


----------



## Murder Soul

Garry Goodman said:


> Well, they are available now. They come in two types. One type is made by machine at S.I.T. strings. A small shipment should be arriving next week. The other type is hand made, and I make them. I have several people waiting on those right now. Either way, this makes the cost of these strings higher than regular plain steel strings.
> 
> Even at S.I.T., they require special handeling on the machine . I am waiting for the paypal to be set up at octave4plus.
> 
> Also,I have an .009 that will tune to A440 at 26". So there will be .005-.009 and some hand wound .004 strings.
> 
> We are looking at about 8 weeks before they will be available by the thousands.


How much are we talking here? I'll have to try that .009 out. Although I'll use it for E....


----------



## Cool711

The 0.009 sounds very interesting.

Honestly, I wouldn't have gone custom first if an Ibanez 8 was available with a high string.

I think I will get an RG2228 with the high string later on.


----------



## Durero

Garry Goodman said:


> We are looking at about 8 weeks before they will be available by the thousands.






dpm said:


> Maybe a stainless half round would have the right combination of brightness and smooth feel?


Let us know the results when you've tried this


----------



## Garry Goodman

While I have the opportunity, I am pushing plain steel string technology as far as I can so I know for myself just how high a plain steel string can tune to and be functional. The scale lengths I am working with span from 22" to 37".

I have to focus on just a few gauges at this time, so it seems .006-.009 will work for most of us.
Because the wire used for my strings is different than the wire used for the regular guitar strings, it has to be handeled differently in the machine,which takes more time. I should have prices for the guitar scale length strings on octave4plus.com in about a week.


----------



## Murder Soul

Sounds good!

Garry, 'm assuming you can't tell us what makes these strings so strong? I wouldn't worry about Ibanez stringing these with a high A from the shop. Since basically the only people that know about these are internet people, if they want a high a, they probably already know about you. I'd like to see if you could somehow talk Ibanez into a 9 stringer though tuned F-A.


----------



## Garry Goodman

Murder Soul said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Garry, 'm assuming you can't tell us what makes these strings so strong? I wouldn't worry about Ibanez stringing these with a high A from the shop. Since basically the only people that know about these are internet people, if they want a high a, they probably already know about you. I'd like to see if you could somehow talk Ibanez into a 9 stringer though tuned F-A.



I am not sure what it is you are trying to say. The strings tune to the notes they were designed to tune to. I have been told by some that they have no interest in an 8-string because they don't want the F# string and the B-A tuning would make having an 8-string more practical.



Murder Soul said:


> I think the exact opposite will happen. This can possibly kill custom made orders for 8 strings. The main reason people go to custom shops to get their ERG's is because only custom shops make them. It'll influence them to go custom about as much as 6 strings do.



How does this apply to your idea of an Ibanez 9-string?


----------



## Murder Soul

Garry Goodman said:


> I am not sure what it is you are trying to say. The strings tune to the notes they were designed to tune to. I have been told by some that they have no interest in an 8-string because they don't want the F# string and the B-A tuning would make having an 8-string more practical.


Ah nevermind.


----------



## Luan

So what happened with the ibby 8?


----------



## Ishan

it's not out... yet.


----------



## Applejelly91

i thought its already out, ive seen a few people with em, 

and u can order off sam ash online.......????


----------



## FortePenance

Two blokes at the Ibanez forum have one. One of the guys said that only 2 shipped to his region (forgot where he was at) and 1 was for display at the store and 1 was for himself.

The other guy was Japanese... I think. >.>


----------



## bostjan

Murder Soul said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Garry, 'm assuming you can't tell us what makes these strings so strong? I wouldn't worry about Ibanez stringing these with a high A from the shop. Since basically the only people that know about these are internet people, if they want a high a, they probably already know about you. I'd like to see if you could somehow talk Ibanez into a 9 stringer though tuned F-A.



High A tuning has been around as long as low B tunings. Garry Goodman's strings are higher quality and come in more varieties.

GHS and Ernie Ball used to both make special reinforced strings for steel guitar that can hold a high A tuning, but they are thicker and not intended to be fretted. Plus, the ultra-high tension could be a problem for your neck long-term.


----------



## Garry Goodman

bostjan said:


> High A tuning has been around as long as low B tunings. Garry Goodman's strings are higher quality and come in more varieties.
> 
> GHS and Ernie Ball used to both make special reinforced strings for steel guitar that can hold a high A tuning, but they are thicker and not intended to be fretted. Plus, the ultra-high tension could be a problem for your neck long-term.



And there are some 23.1 scale fanned fretboards that allow the use of a regular string to get the A. These are really the first dedicated a440 strings for bass and guitar. Since they are constantly being improved, they are becoming more bendable with each new version.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Damn it Ibanez! ship those bloody guitars!

Would they be available in europe before america?
and would they be in america by the end of august?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Hey check this out. Look at the availability...


----------



## Devontariel

Please translate (im american)

Is that on 10-7 as in The tenth of July
or 10-7 as in: the seventh of September?

sorry. Seventh of october.

(smacks self)


----------



## Murder Soul

$1945.50 USD

So a bit more than a universe.

Whats the deal with the locking hardtail?

I really wish they would make these in 28" or 30" scales.


----------



## TripleFan

10th of July.


----------



## Ishan

good news, we'll finaly have reviews of the thing  I wish they had made it a Meshuggah sig, 30" and copies of Lundgren, but we'll see


----------



## the.godfather

You guys have seen this right?

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/inventory/images/2865.jpg

Great pics, looks like a monster!  I really want one.


----------



## muffgoat

the.godfather said:


> You guys have seen this right?
> 
> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/inventory/images/2865.jpg
> 
> Great pics, looks like a monster!  I really want one.



WOW that doesnt help my GAS for an 8 any better... i wanted one of these for soo long but then i found out only 27" scale and emgs... so unless i hear reviews that the 27 works out and that they sound as good as they look i am goin custom. I really doubt the neck scale tho


----------



## heavy7-665

that guitar is making me twitch


----------



## ZeroSignal

muffgoat said:


> WOW that doesnt help my GAS for an 8 any better... i wanted one of these for soo long but then i found out only 27" scale and emgs... so unless i hear reviews that the 27 works out and that they sound as good as they look i am goin custom. I really doubt the neck scale tho



This really doesn't help my GAS much either...

And it's July. We do things the RIGHT way around!


----------



## W4D

Well 27" will work if you are going with a high A but if you are going lower you need at least 28"


----------



## Desecrated

W4D said:


> Well 27" will work if you are going with a high A but if you are going lower you need at least 28"



Isn't the Octavia 27 " ?


----------



## BryanBuss

sorry guys, but what the fuck does GAS mean?


----------



## TomAwesome

BryanBuss said:


> sorry guys, but what the fuck does GAS mean?



Gear Acquisition Syndrome, friend


----------



## heavy7-665

and right now im terminal


----------



## Scarpie

Desecrated said:


> Isn't the Octavia 27 " ?




Stock octavia is 27"  (too short)


----------



## auxioluck

Ibanez has said they are backordered until late September/Mid-October.

Just FYI...


----------



## ZeroSignal

auxioluck said:


> Ibanez has said they are backordered until late September/Mid-October.
> 
> Just FYI...



Looks like it's the UV777P for me then!


----------



## dowenprs

Looks like they might be shipping, DCGL just got one in, looks pretty dang nice.









Peace

Dan


----------



## technomancer

Scarpie said:


> Stock octavia is 27"  (too short)



I find the comments on the 27" scale length interesting, as there are two eight strings in production, both with low F#, and both are 27" scale.

I guess I'll know for sure one way or another in a few weeks when my Octavia shows up


----------



## W4D

Desecrated said:


> Isn't the Octavia 27 " ?



We build to you specs. Although most people either ask for a 27 or 28 and just recently we have had some inquiries about 30 since these are made per order you choose what you want. We even sold six of the at a 26" scale and they wanted it tuned to high A and they all wrote back saying that the 26 inch works fine for that as well


----------



## D-EJ915

That does look pretty hot, thanks for the link dan.


----------



## W4D

Scarpie said:


> Stock octavia is 27"  (too short)



Just so you know. as mentioned above our octavia come in any scale length you desire.

Also the RG2228 is a 27" scale.


----------



## the.godfather

dowenprs said:


> Looks like they might be shipping, DCGL just got one in, looks pretty dang nice.



I posted that link on 2nd July in this very same thread. So DCGL has had one in for a little while now. But still no signs of them shipping as of yet, which is a shame. A few people on the net have got theirs, but that's very very few. Ibanez are certainly taking their time with them.


----------



## Stitch

Its to do with production numbers. I spoke to Headstock (the UK/European dealers for Ibanez) and they told me unless you preordered one of the 50 (50?! ) from the first production run you were looking at November until ANY shops could get them in to sell as stock.

Apparently, the first 50 have already gone out to everyone who ordered.

While this kind of sucks, its also really,really good. Hopefully, Ibanez will have been blown away by the demand for this new model and will release it with new features, like a piezo, real colour, maple neck, and an S series version.
















Or not.


----------



## BryanBuss

S prestige 8 string, ZR trem, Piezos, natural finish.
















Or not. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Ishan

An 30" 8 string S with ZR trem is my dream guitar, I hope they'll come to that in the future


----------



## Adam

Ishan said:


> An 30" 8 string S with ZR trem is my dream guitar, I hope they'll come to that in the future



This is close
Except its an Rg shape:


----------



## BryanBuss

thats right up my alley. but a natural finish would be tight


----------



## zimbloth

New estimated release date = 11/27/07. These arent coming out yet, there were design flaws they had to fix.


----------



## AVH

*YEAHFUCKINHOO!!!!   *

*I talked to our distributer just now - Canada's 1st RG2228 is now on our soil, and I will have it within the next few days. *


----------



## bostjan

Dgeeesh!

This thing keeps getting pushed back. Did Axl Rose somehow take over charge of the production? JK

The pics looks really nice. I wonder how many pieces have been pre-sold already. Sounds like Ibanez was not at all ready to make this guitar to supply its own demand.

With a little luck, I might just have my own custom-built eight string before these RG2228's are on the shelf.


----------



## Devontariel

We want pics and youtube clips. We dont care what you play, we want to see one in the hands of a customer.

We are waiting.




Dendroaspis said:


> *YEAHFUCKINHOO!!!!   *
> 
> *I talked to our distributer just now - Canada's 1st RG2228 is now on our soil, and I will have it within the next few days. *


----------



## muffgoat

Devontariel said:


> We want pics and youtube clips. We dont care what you play, we want to see one in the hands of a customer.
> 
> We are waiting.



+1 million!!!


----------



## JeremyJ

I was at a music shop in Portland, OR this past weekend and they had one of these in stock. I couldn't believe they had one just chillin' right inside the front door. It was "on sale" for $1500. I plugged it in to a Marshall stack and jammed on it for a little while. It does look/sound/feel really nice, but to be honest...it was so low that it sounded way too muddy through distortion. Playing on the low, low F# string produced a bunch of muddy, fuzzy crunch that didn't seem to have a whole lot of musical value IMO. 

In short, it was a very nice guitar, but I'm perfectly happy with my S7.


----------



## AVH

Devontariel said:


> We want pics and youtube clips. We dont care what you play, we want to see one in the hands of a customer.
> 
> We are waiting.


 
 my,my,what a demanding bunch.  

I'll definitely take some pics, and I'll probably put it on my workbench, crack out the calipers, and do a detailed 'offical' rewiew for the Guitar Reviews page. Doing a Youtube vid is just not going to happen - I don't have time for that shit. That bridge EMG will be coming out pretty much immediately, as I have a Lundgren M8 waiting for it. 
Djentalicious chugging approaching soon ...


----------



## Ryan

Dendroaspis said:


> I'll probably put it on my workbench, crack out the calipers, and do a detailed 'offical' rewiew for the Guitar Reviews page.



now we're talkin


----------



## D-EJ915

This is what I'm talking about...


----------



## heavy7-665




----------



## yevetz

Guys I think I will collect money and buy it 

I already ripen for it


----------



## zimbloth

JeremyJ said:


> I was at a music shop in Portland, OR this past weekend and they had one of these in stock. I couldn't believe they had one just chillin' right inside the front door. It was "on sale" for $1500. I plugged it in to a Marshall stack and jammed on it for a little while. It does look/sound/feel really nice, but to be honest...it was so low that it sounded way too muddy through distortion. Playing on the low, low F# string produced a bunch of muddy, fuzzy crunch that didn't seem to have a whole lot of musical value IMO.
> 
> In short, it was a very nice guitar, but I'm perfectly happy with my S7.



You were using it with a stock Marshall, without a Tube Screamer no less. Even a 7 wouldnt sound good through that IMO. I'm sure the RG8 will sound good thru the right setup.


----------



## auxioluck

Yeah, mine got pushed back to December. Shit. But hey, what a Christmas present...Too bad it's getting repainted, new pickups, and a new fretboard right after I get it....


----------



## yevetz

Do someones know ...Ibanez have some other 8 string projects to produce?

Or another "big" brand like Schecter or ESP....etc?

EDIT.... I now on Ibanez forum and there one guy already buy it from Ishibashi for 1300$


----------



## JeremyJ

zimbloth said:


> You were using it with a stock Marshall, without a Tube Screamer no less. Even a 7 wouldnt sound good through that IMO. I'm sure the RG8 will sound good thru the right setup.



I don't know, man...I jammed on the upper seven and they sounded quite alright. I could even use the eighth string to form chords with some of the other strings and it would sound pretty decent. It just seemed like it all started blending together when I played anything lower than an A. I agree, however that the amp distortion definitely had an effect on the sound. On the clean channel, the F# just kinda sounded like a bass guitar played through a guitar amp. Don't ge me wrong, it was a sweet guitar and it sounded really fucking heavy. It was just a little too low for my taste.


----------



## heavy7-665

I'm goin to portland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## skinhead

A guy on the vid of the 8 string on youtube said me that he got the guitar, i don't know, youtubers are strange people.

I remember that Ibanez did a LACS 8, a blue one, like Munky's one.

http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/images/2006/P100012.JPG
http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/images/2006/P100013.JPG


----------



## yevetz

skinhead said:


> A guy on the vid of the 8 string on youtube said me that he got the guitar, i don't know, youtubers are strange people.
> 
> I remember that Ibanez did a LACS 8, a blue one, like Munky's one.
> 
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/images/2006/P100012.JPG
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/images/2006/P100013.JPG



Awesome pics

+1


----------



## Stitch

Interesting. Those look like real DiMarzio pickups from the ears and polepieces, which would at least _suggest_ that Dimarzio has the capacity to make eight string passive pickups a la Lundgren, although those bobbins look _much_ more professional.


----------



## heavy7-665

that looks awesome


----------



## yevetz

GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I now on Ibanez forum and there one guy already buy it from Ishibashi for 1300$

The Ibanez Forum: Ibanez Producti&#111;n 8 String Model


----------



## Sebastian

Cool...

Looks nice


----------



## Variant

yevetz said:


> GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I now on Ibanez forum and there one guy already buy it from Ishibashi for 1300$
> 
> The Ibanez Forum: Ibanez Production 8 String Model



Bastard.


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I now on Ibanez forum and there one guy already buy it from Ishibashi for 1300$
> 
> The Ibanez Forum: Ibanez Production 8 String Model



Tell FortePenance (from ibanez forum) that the high a will hold for 30";

Quote from garry;
"I have the .006 tuned to high A at 30"
right now, so I think it is pretty strong. I have it
on my 34" Adler 11-string tuned to G4."


----------



## yevetz

I have talk with Naren....and he said that there (on Ishibashi) no 2228 now and it wasn't there before......So I think he is lie........ motherfucker

But....who knows......


----------



## Guitarwizard

I just recieved a mail of the swiss Ibanez Distributor that there is one model in my coutry now. I will be able to play it tomorrow. Of course, I'll tell you how that thing plays  

Unfortunately, I haven't got the money at the moment, and probably the guitar is already gone when I have the money... 

...but at least I can get my hands on it tomorrow


----------



## yevetz

You can take a credit in bank


----------



## Devontariel

Anyone confirm if that portland guitar is real?

Can someone get pictures? I want to see documentation of people actually playing these guitars.

I get a funny feeling we are going to be seeing them lots later instead of sooner, which upsets me. Glad i havent put money down yet.


----------



## Guitarwizard

I just have read on a site that the factory tuning will be F#,A,D,G,C,F,A,D...

Of course, you can tune it to whatever you want, but is that really true? I mean this tuning is super-stupid, does anyone know about it?


----------



## XEN

Drum City Guitar Land has that tuning listed. I do not believe it to be true at all. The 8 I tested at the Musikmesse was tuned to "standard".


----------



## ledzep4eva

I also think it's completely ridiculous. I mean, there were never any problems with standard tuning on the 27" sevens, so why should there be with this (also 27" I believe)? Also, the interval is completely stupid on the 8th string.


----------



## yevetz

I agreed that tuning is very stupid........just think.....if you have a 8 mf strings.....8 string in standart F# ........you relly need to tune it down??? For what? That is most stupid tunung that I ever see.........

And BTW I think that all non-standart tunigs are shit (when you use 25.5") , and when you use 27" you can tune down but not more than 1 step....... So this guitar has 27" but it has 8 strings.....So why and for what you need step that down??? It's stupid bullshiet.

It's just my opinion


----------



## Guitarwizard

yes..... E,A,D,G,C,F,A,D would make sense, but F#,A,D,G,C,F,A,D is just totally retarded...

I'll go with F#,B,E,A,D,g,b,e, and I don't think i'll go any lower anytime...


----------



## yevetz

Guitarwizard said:


> I'll go with F#,B,E,A,D,g,b,e, and I don't think i'll go any lower anytime...



Agreed in 101% 

+1


----------



## AVH

My 2228 was sent out yesterday, I'll have it in my sweaty paws first thing Monday morning.   

I'll make sure to bring a camera to work and get pics for a review write-up.


----------



## muffgoat

Dendroaspis said:


> My 2228 was sent out yesterday, I'll have it in my sweaty paws first thing Monday morning.
> 
> I'll make sure to bring a camera to work and get pics for a review write-up.



 You sir.... are a lucky man, take pictures like you've never taken pictures before!! and then get that baby home cause its a screaming for that m8!!


----------



## yevetz

Dendroaspis said:


> My 2228 was sent out yesterday, I'll have it in my sweaty paws first thing Monday morning.
> 
> I'll make sure to bring a camera to work and get pics for a review write-up.



Hey where are you get it and how much it coast?


----------



## Ryan




----------



## zimbloth

I got one. Check my thread.


----------



## Guitarholic

Ibanez RG2228 Prestige 8 STRING *New* w/ Custom Case 7 bei eBay Electric, Guitar, Musical Instruments


----------



## Murder Soul

Guitarwizard said:


> yes..... E,A,D,G,C,F,A,D would make sense, but F#,A,D,G,C,F,A,D is just totally retarded...
> 
> I'll go with F#,B,E,A,D,g,b,e, and I don't think i'll go any lower anytime...



Actually for that tunning set up, I would go FADGCFAD.


----------



## yevetz

Shit I REALLY REALLY WANT ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoltta

Possible to order one of these directly from Ibanez? Im sure it would cost a little more but any ideas?


----------



## Guitarwizard

Murder Soul said:


> Actually for that tunning set up, I would go FADGCFAD.



Sorry, but that would make even less sense!

That's like you would tune a 6 to Eb-A-D-G-H-E.

If you wan't to tune the 8 one step down it would be EADGCFAD.



Zoltta said:


> Possible to order one of these directly from Ibanez? Im sure it would cost a little more but any ideas?



I don't think it would be possible unless you've got a distributor licence...


----------



## yevetz

Zoltta said:


> Possible to order one of these directly from Ibanez? Im sure it would cost a little more but any ideas?



Man I banez price list is almost 2000$....you think that 500$ it's a little?????

It's my 1.5 mounth sallary


----------



## bostjan

Zoltta said:


> Possible to order one of these directly from Ibanez? Im sure it would cost a little more but any ideas?



Sure, if you buy about $100,000 in Ibanez inventory and manage to wait like all of the other vendors are.


----------



## yevetz

I think I will get mine from ZZOUND.COM


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> I think I will get mine from ZZOUND.COM



Can you order from thomann ? (germany)


----------



## yevetz

yes but I don't need to order there coz in ZOUND.com will be cheaper .......


----------



## JeremyJ

Devontariel said:


> Anyone confirm if that portland guitar is real?



What the fuck, dude. Why would someone go through the cost and pain in the ass to make an exact duplicate of an 8-string Ibanez guitar and try to get $1500 for it at a liscensed Ibanez dealer? No wait...I got it...maybe I just counted the strings wrong and it was really an extra fat 7-string. OR...maybe I should quit doing acid when I go to Portland. 

Give me a break, man. Seriously. They're popping up everywhere now and I just so happened to get my hands on one before it was snatched up. End of story.


----------



## Garry Goodman

I finally heard back from Ibanez with regards to a functional high A string and B string( same B at the 7th fret high e string) being available.They were not interested.
Some guitar company is going to come out with guitars without fanned frets that have open strings higher than E4 someday for all the guitarists who want high A, Bb and B.


----------



## Durero

^ That's too bad.

Perhaps there's a bit of ignorance of extended range instruments in their corporate bureaucracy - at only 27" scale a high A strings makes a lot of sense on their 8 string, and for their 7-string models as well.


----------



## AVH

Hey gang,

As promised, I took a handful of pics at work of the beast, and I'm about halfway through pecking away at a reveiw. Should have it up in the next couple of days. There were a couple of interesting things with the neck specs. 
Till then:


----------



## yevetz




----------



## heavy7-665

pretty


----------



## Rick

American Musical says they'll be available on November 23.


----------



## slake moth

rg7420user said:


> American Musical says they'll be available on November 23.



I've ordered mine already.


----------



## yevetz

How do you think guys......Ibanez will produce more cheaper 8 string guitar like RG fixed (not a Prestige) ???


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> How do you think guys......Ibanez will produce more cheaper 8 string guitar like RG fixed (not a Prestige) ???



maybe


----------



## Ivan

I think it's a safe bet to say that they'll decide whether to go for a budget eight string based on how successful rg2228 turns out to be.


----------



## muffgoat

I hope they clue in on the fact that next year will be 2008.. year of the 8 string!! or even better i hope some other companies release them like schecter or somthin


----------



## Groff

If they can make an $800 8 string i'd be all over it...

Not that i'd be able to use it for anything besides messing around... But GAS is a powerful thing.


----------



## yevetz

muffgoat said:


> I hope they clue in on the fact that next year will be 2008.. year of the 8 string!! or even better i hope some other companies release them like schecter or somthin



Schecter would be really cool


----------



## heavy7-665

didn't bc rich make an 8?


----------



## slake moth

BC Rich made an 8 string Rob Conti sig model.


----------



## amonb

TheMissing said:


> If they can make an $800 8 string i'd be all over it...
> 
> Not that i'd be able to use it for anything besides messing around... But GAS is a powerful thing.



If only we could harness the power of 8 string GAS for good instead of evil...

I love the look of those eight strings. But an RG type one would be very interesting...


----------



## Durero

slake moth said:


> BC Rich made an 8 string Rob Conti sig model.



Anyone got any pics of that?


----------



## slake moth

This is the best a quick googling found:
Gear - Robert Conti
There used to be a good picture on an old version of the BC Rich page, but that was at least one change of ownership ago.


----------



## Stitch

I'm positive that or something almost exactly like it made by B.C Rich was on eBay a while back. Maybe last year, I think so, but still...

And Schecter 8 strings?! Can you imagine the necks? You could probably hang telephone lines off them.


----------



## yevetz

stitch216 said:


> I'm positive that or something almost exactly like it made by B.C Rich was on eBay a while back. Maybe last year, I think so, but still...
> 
> And Schecter 8 strings?! Can you imagine the necks? You could probably hang telephone lines off them.



Yeah you right about neck of Schecter  

I really like 2228 but I have no money for it..(it's expensive) I think it would be nice if Ibanez start to make more cheaper 8 strings


----------



## muffgoat

i think they should honestly make a more expensive like meshuggah signature series or something with a 30" neck scale and lundrens... mmmmm lundgrens


----------



## yevetz

muffgoat said:


> i think they should honestly make a more expensive like meshuggah signature series or something with a 30" neck scale and lundrens... mmmmm lundgrens



they can make it in sig. serries


----------



## Ishan

It seems the 2228 totaly fly of the shelves so they may consider a Meshuggah signature in the future. I think they're mostly testing the 8 string market as it's mostly a niche market. Let's hope they'll do one


----------



## Desecrated

Ishan said:


> It seems the 2228 totaly fly of the shelves so they may consider a Meshuggah signature in the future. I think they're mostly testing the 8 string market as it's mostly a niche market. Let's hope they'll do one



+1


----------



## yevetz

It would be nice too........but 30"  I don't can imagine what fingers need to play on 30" scale guitar


----------



## ohio_eric

yevetz said:


> It would be nice too........but 30"  I don't can imagine what fingers need to play on 30" scale guitar



It shouldn't be too horrible. 30" scale length is about three frets longer than a 25.5" scale length. SO only the first few frets would be odd.


----------



## Durero

yevetz said:


> It would be nice too........but 30"  I don't can imagine what fingers need to play on 30" scale guitar



I agree with Eric - 30" shouldn't be a problem for anyone. Anyone can play electric bass which is 34" or more with much heavier & tighter strings.


----------



## muffgoat

I dont have a problem with anything being too big... I am a sasquatch, LITERALLY... I am sure you didn't have trouble telling which one i was on stage eh Leo (minus the fact i was playing guitar) Its funny cause i think a 30" 8 string would look normal on me hahaha


----------



## Durero

Hahaha - no there was no trouble at all spotting you on stage Curt, you're one tall dude.

You'd probably make a long-scale bass look like a normal guitar on you.


----------



## yevetz

I think that way only for me, not for all you guys....just because its easier for me to play on my LesPaul 7 (24.75") and more difficult on my Strat VII (25.5").....especialy fast riffs...... Maybe I have small fingers???


----------



## Durero

Do you use the same string gages on both your guitars yevetz?


----------



## yevetz

Durero said:


> Do you use the same string gages on both your guitars yevetz?



Yes Ernie Ball Super Slinky (9 - 52)


----------



## Durero

yevetz said:


> Yes Ernie Ball Super Slinky (9 - 52)


Then no wonder your 24.75" Les Paul feels much easier to play - the strings are much looser than a 25.5" guitar.

If you want your strat to feel as easy to play then you should use .008 string sets on it.


Unless you have extremely small fingers, then I bet it's not the longer scale that makes it more difficult, but the tighter strings.


----------



## yevetz

Durero said:


> Then no wonder your 24.75" Les Paul feels much easier to play - the strings are much looser than a 25.5" guitar.
> 
> If you want your strat to feel as easy to play then you should use .008 string sets on it.
> 
> 
> Unless you have extremely small fingers, then I bet it's not the longer scale that makes it more difficult, but the tighter strings.



NO no I talk about frets long.....

Now I use for songs where I play fast LesPaul and songs where I play slow strat.


----------



## muffgoat

QUESTION FOR ALL IBANEZ 8 OWNERS!!! i came across the craziest situation where i may have one in my hands in the next couple weeks..........

Is it worth it?? is the guitar as amazing as i think its gonna be?


----------



## heavy7-665

im also in a similar predicament so it would help me too


----------



## BryanBuss

got mine baby


----------



## yevetz

BryanBuss said:


> got mine baby



+1

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## muffgoat

I am soooo stoked i am getting one!!


----------



## BryanBuss

it plays great man.


----------



## heavy7-665

(faints)


----------



## muffgoat

Just put my name on one, get it in a week or so


----------



## yevetz

cool


----------



## heavy7-665

now that i've seen the halo hellfire 8 im just not sure anymore


----------



## yevetz

heavy7-665 said:


> now that i've seen the halo hellfire 8 im just not sure anymore



You mean that you want Halo and not an Ibanez?

Who knows what a lowerest price of 2228 now?


----------



## heavy7-665

yevetz said:


> You mean that you want Halo and not an Ibanez?
> 
> Yeah ive been talkin to W4D and im gettin a halo 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows what a lowerest price of 2228 now?



who knows we'll probably know in september, or wait october, or november, or wait another delay..... december


----------



## yevetz

heavy7-665 said:


> who knows we'll probably know in september, or wait october, or november, or wait another delay..... december


----------



## muffgoat

Sooo i MIGHT be getting mine today (fingers crossed) other wise i get it monday, so did they only release a initial batch of 50?


----------



## heavy7-665

I hope you get it today man cause weekend waits suck


----------



## Desecrated

muffgoat said:


> so did they only release a initial batch of 50?



I want to know that to.


----------



## yevetz

/\ what that mean???


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> /\ what that mean???



first time they make 8-string they only make 50 guitars. (read with borat accent)


----------



## muffgoat

heavy7-665 said:


> I hope you get it today man cause weekend waits suck



Yeah they sure do... but my old lady helped me forget about that  BUT... hopefully today, i am hoping today, i sure hope it comes today... god i'm antsy 

edit: i got it and i did a little picstory here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/35144-nerg-day.html


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I got to play an RG2888 at Italmelodie yesterday. I honestly felt like it was one the better playing Ibanez's I've tried out in a while. Those who know me knows that that's saying a lot. This guitar kicked fucking ass! I already loved Ibby a shitload but now I need to get their 8 string too


----------



## heavy7-665

how's it sound in E standard (-1 step)? if anyone's tried it


----------



## yevetz

I AM GASING ABOUT IT VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS


----------



## ZeroSignal

Me too, I might have to put my fretless project on hold for the RG2228...


----------



## Desecrated

get the 2228 and make it fretless. kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## muffgoat

Desecrated said:


> get the 2228 and make it fretless. kill two birds with one stone.



Don't you mean get two birds stoned at once  lol maybe its just cause I am Canadian


----------



## yevetz

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/36947-touching-2228-today.html#post645351


----------



## muffgoat

New song idea recorded with my baby http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...atch-defense-system-new-ibby-8-song-idea.html, Did i metnion how much i love this guitar?
Oh and btw i tried a lighter set of strings 10-70 and i did not like them one bit i am goin back to my 10-75 maybe even try an 80


----------



## Krunch




----------



## FortePenance

This saturday I shall play the RG2228 that actually has shipped to Hong Kong unlike my dealer said.


----------



## Decreate

Ejaculadhesive said:


> This saturday I shall play the RG2228 that actually has shipped to Hong Kong unlike my dealer said.



I bought it from Tom Lee last night...


----------



## FortePenance

And mayhaps you bought the only one haha. I went there saturday and behold, no 8-string.  Another day, another day.

At least I got to fiddle around with a 1527.


----------



## Desecrated

How many of you guys own on of these things now ?


----------



## muffgoat

7 or 8 i beleive i was number 5. 8 would be soo conveniant lol


----------



## Decreate

Ejaculadhesive said:


> And mayhaps you bought the only one haha. I went there saturday and behold, no 8-string.  Another day, another day.
> 
> At least I got to fiddle around with a 1527.


Well, I guess the other one they were talking about was the one held for the guy who originally ordered it through them...


----------



## muffgoat

I have been messing with string gauges since i got my 2228 and i thought my initial 10-52, 62, 75 was what i was gonna stick with. But i had decided to try heavier as i had already tried lighter and did not like it. SO my conclusion is that for standard tuning half step down I came up with 10-52, 70, 80. It now costs me 25$ to restring my guitar but oh boy is it worth it


----------



## Krunch

I'm in the same boat with restringing costs, sucks doesn't it?
I started with 9-46, 60, 80 in E, and it worked but it was very light. I've since tuned a half step up to F, and it's pretty close to perfect for me, so I'm sticking with this. If I get the urge to go down to E again I'll have to bump them up. I'm a heavy string supporter, but I think 10-52 in F would be too much for me. I like lightish strings on the steels, getting heavier as it goes lower, settling between 18 and 20 lbs.


----------



## olsonuf

Nik said:


> I personally add a lot of bass to my lead sound, I feel it adds a lot of warmth and depth to it. As you said, tone is subjective  I find that that's a good way to approach Petrucci's lead sound.
> 
> Having said that, even if tone wasn't an issue, extra frets would be a gimmick that you use rarely. And if you use it all the time, well, IMO that'd be pretty annoying : /
> 
> Now watch this: I'm gonna tie this off-topic tangent we're onto with the main topic. If you want more high notes, just get an 8-string with a high-A
> 
> Anyway, what's the date on winter NAMM anyway, cause then we'll know for sure if there's an Ibby 8 in our immediate future... ? It was in January, right?



Since I'm one of the people who _would_ use the extra frets, I will agree that it certainly IS a gimmick that you wouldn't use all the time. The Washburn EC29 and EC36 that I have are excellent "studio" guitars. They actually have wonderful sustaining tone (w/ the STOCK pickups) and they're great for adding those impossible harmonies. 

Of course.....what's wrong w/ a gimmick? A good gimmick can contribute to good showmanship, and I love playing my EC29 live. Just one more thing to make people go "whoa!" which is, of course, WHY I'd be on stage in the first place.


----------



## Desecrated

I want a 8-string guitar with 36 frets and a high a, cant I have one nIk, please ?


----------



## chiptor

I got the RG 2228 a few weeks ago in the Netherlands. It's a great axe but unfortunately it is a 8 string neck in a 7 string body. This means the lower cutaway is rather small and acces to the 24th fret takes a little getting used to.
Furthermore the output of the EMG's is less than a 707 or 81-7 but i'm going to solve that with an afterburner before long.
The neck is wide but really easy to play, transition from 7-8 is hardly a problem and I even have rather small hands. 
The standard strings for the F# are tot thin as stated more here, I will change them to 072.
Overall I'm very happy with it it playes like a dream but with offset dots I would have even liked it more.


----------



## guitarplayerone

idea+ instead of custom eight, heavily alter body (cutouts), and kahler the bitch

kahler first


----------



## Ishan

I had my first try at the RG2228 today and was pleasantly suprised! While I didn't like the fact it was basswood bodied, hence the lack of "soul" to it, it was very confortable and playable.
The neck profile is just a perfect fit for my hand (and that's a 6 strings player talking), the scale length is perfect for the F# (or F with bigger strings but I wont like that, the .064 for the F# felt quite ok), the EMG808 sound warm and are powerfull enough for anything.
I was a bit lost with the extra string at first but after 5 minutes I was groovin some Meshuggah style start/stop on the thing (certainly giving more nightmare material to the poor guys at the shop cause they certainly have some of those every time someone try the doomed 2228  )
If the scale length was 28" 5/8 for my low E tuning and the body was ash for soul induction I'd get one in a heart beat 
This thing had me GASing again for a custom S shaped 8 string


----------



## heavy7-665

I want one so bad!!!! Even more now than Ion Dissonance have them


----------



## gkoma

I got my RG2228 one week ago. It's a great guitar.

But, the guy at shop tell me that this guitar won't be produce in 2008. 

Did you already heard that?


----------



## Ishan

Well those totaly fly out the shelves, so I don't see them being discontinued. But if they do I could grab one cheap at my local music shop so it's a bonus


----------



## gkoma

We'll see very soon at the NAMM '08 if the 8 string is always on the Ibanez catalog


----------



## yevetz

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't sleep about 2228 

I want 8 string guitar .....but I don't like 2228......I dunno why......I just don't like the sound........

WHAT TO DO? :cry:


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't sleep about 2228
> 
> I want 8 string guitar .....but I don't like 2228......I dunno why......I just don't like the sound........
> 
> WHAT TO DO? :cry:



halo ?


----------



## AVH

yevetz said:


> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't sleep about 2228
> 
> I want 8 string guitar .....but I don't like 2228......I dunno why......I just don't like the sound........
> 
> WHAT TO DO? :cry:


 
Change the pickups, and perhaps the pots to a different value.


----------



## ZeroSignal

yevetz said:


> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't sleep about 2228
> 
> I want 8 string guitar .....but I don't like 2228......I dunno why......I just don't like the sound........
> 
> WHAT TO DO? :cry:



Die?


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> halo ?



Fuck halo! Sorry man not ofend or so......I just was playing on halo guitar.........And my opinion that halo is really big piece of crap



Dendroaspis said:


> Change the pickups, and perhaps the pots to a different value.



I was think about it....but I will need custom SD. I have a friend in guitar shop and I can buy it for 1350 USD (original price here 1600USD) but I really confuzed about it



ZeroSignal said:


> Die?



If I was EMO


----------



## yevetz

Thanks for neg rep


----------



## Zoltta

So does anyone know when more 2228s will be shipped to dealers and websites? I have an itchy clicky finger...


----------



## yevetz

Zoltta said:


> So does anyone know when more 2228s will be shipped to dealers and websites? I have an itchy clicky finger...



 

I think that it already in... coz even here it'a already on the wall of the guitar shop


----------



## plyta

Yevetz, what's the price of 2228 in Ukrainian hryvnia's in Ukraine?


----------



## yevetz

8756 hrn


----------



## Ishan

Hey not a bad price, cheaper than France. Over here it costs 1500&#8364; (for those wondering 8756 Hryvnia = 1187 &#8364


----------



## yevetz

Ishan said:


> Hey not a bad price, cheaper than France. Over here it costs 1500&#8364; (for those wondering 8756 Hryvnia = 1187 &#8364



It was here 3 in Ukraine. But all are already buyed


----------



## Zoltta

yevetz said:


> I think that it already in... coz even here it'a already on the wall of the guitar shop



Eh yeah but i want to order one online. All out of stock, and no one has an arrival date yet, so i expect it to be a while for more to come


----------



## eelblack2

They are shipping again. I just got confirmation mine is in stock and will be shipping in two days.


----------



## Zoltta

Really? I see a few days before xmas they are back in stock?


----------



## Desecrated

Thomann: 

"Availability of this item:
available at short notice (usually 2-5 days)"

IBANEZ RG2228-GK - U.K. International Cyberstore


----------



## Apophis

In polish dealer we have to wait loooooooooooooger


----------



## Ishan

Last time I did some shopping in Paris there were 2 RG2228 on display so they aren't that rare over here (one of those was outrageously badly set up, annoying)


----------



## eelblack2

Dear Customer,

Thank you for contacting Music123.

Your item Ibanez RG2228 Galaxy Black is now instock to charge.

Its no longer a sku'd item now that music123.com was purchased by GC but I called and confirmed they had it in thier hands. I will post again when I see it in person hopefully in a few days. My original order was placed March 2007


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I was just looking online, apparently Guitar Center / Musicians Friend / Music123 isn't going to carry them anymore as they're not listed on the website.


----------



## Jason

technomancer said:


> Yeah I was just looking online, apparently Guitar Center / Musicians Friend / Music123 isn't going to carry them anymore as they're not listed on the website.



Wtf? Why not? Who is going carry them? zzoounds?


----------



## technomancer

Jason said:


> Wtf? Why not? Who is going carry them? zzoounds?



Actually Zzounds DOES have them listed 

Ibanez RG2228 Prestige 8-String from zZounds.com!


----------



## Scott

Jason said:


> Wtf? Why not?



I asked them this exact question. They said something about "Seeing the light" and decided also to gradually stop selling left handed products.


----------



## Ishan

Stop selling Ibanez? ARE THEY NUTS?!??


----------



## Metal Ken

Scott said:


> I asked them this exact question. They said something about "Seeing the light" and decided also to gradually stop selling left handed products.



Wow, thats gotta suck.


----------



## Scott




----------



## zimbloth

American Musical Supply and SamAsh.com will sell them. AMS is the best store online chain by far anyways. I've been ordering from there almost exclusively for 5+ years. Top notch service, shipping, and the payment plans are second to none. MF/M123/Etc sucks.

DrumCityGuitarLand has them and has had them, why not just order from them? They're the best.


----------



## Zoltta

Only reason i order from AMS is because of the monthly payment methods. Only thing is i find them to have less of a selection of items than lets say, music123, musiciansfriend and samash.

OK i ordered a 2228 from AMS last night and they call me and email saying they cant ship the product until i contact the credit department.....if they started billing me im going to flip shit because they arent suppose to charge you until they are shipped to your house. And on their site it says available 12/21/07, so either they came in 20 days early and doesnt say on the site or they fucked up. And they are closed now until monday so wtf.


----------



## Scarpie

hey i looked into this for you, and it gets categorized as a pre order since they are not currently in stock bro. so it won't be charged till after the 21st when it's sent to you.


----------



## Zoltta

Scarpie said:


> hey i looked into this for you, and it gets categorized as a pre order since they are not currently in stock bro. so it won't be charged till after the 21st when it's sent to you.



Yeah i know, but i just went to the bank and looked at my withdrawls and they JUST charged me tonight for the first fee but is on hold until tommorow. SO if i dont get an email tommorow telling me my shit has shipped then someone over at AMS is getting thrown through a wall because if i didnt go to the bank today and deposit an extra 180 dollars then i would have been in the negatives without them even telling me.


----------



## c4tze

sorry dudes if this was posted already... prince valium is doing a good job and i just want to fucking know when or if ever these ibanez will hit the stores... some1 got more information?

bluargh!!!!


----------



## Ishan

check this : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-allrighty-my-signature-ibanez-eight-rm8.html

These are mockups by Variant, a forum member. So don't expect those to be ever produced by Ibanez, but maybe they'll be made by Variant soon to be guitar company


----------



## Zoltta

Oh horray, looks like the delayed the release of more 2228s again. Fucking pricks


----------



## heavy7-665

GODDAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoltta

yeah pretty sure ive had one on order for 2 months. Now i have to wait another fucking 3? I really hope its just the preorders that sold out and they took the date off until the next shipment, BUUTTTT all the websites have no dates now, am im pretty sure they all didnt sell out at the same time...lol


----------



## c4tze

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah.... now im sad...!

hope dies last!!!


----------



## Zoltta

Actually, i emailed some places and they still said the 21st they are getting them in. I HOPE they are right but idk why they took that shit off


----------



## All hail the Gnome

I have had one on order since June 31, and the only reason I'm willing to wait that long and not purchase one elsewhere is because I got a sweet price on it. I've been bugging the piss out of my dealer to squeeze some info out of Ibanez, and I finally got some, but it doesn't sound too promising. According to one of the Hoshino reps here in the US, a shipment has arrived in the States and is currently going through QC. Problem is, they have been failing, and the rep has said that Ibanez won't send out the ones that aren't failing one by one. They won't ship ANY out until they have enough that pass QC to fill ALL the orders they have so far.  So the waiting game begins again......


----------



## zimbloth

I'm not sure why you guys don't just buy the fucking things from DCGL. They've had them in stock since they were released. Top dealers like that get priority over just about everyone else. That's where I got mine.


----------



## Zoltta

I would except atm, i dont have 1500 dollars and i rather just pay it monthly from AMS.


----------



## Qucifer

I ordered mine from DCGL last Thursday. It's waiting for me at home right now.


----------



## eelblack2

Mine was shipped 2 weeks ago - finally. I had it on order since freaking March.


----------



## All hail the Gnome

zimbloth said:


> I'm not sure why you guys don't just buy the fucking things from DCGL. They've had them in stock since they were released. Top dealers like that get priority over just about everyone else. That's where I got mine.





All hail the Gnome said:


> I have had one on order since June 31, and the only reason I'm willing to wait that long and not purchase one elsewhere is because I got a sweet price on it.



 I'll wait if it means paying a couple hundred dollars less


----------



## heavy7-665

I can't believe a thread i started over a year ago has almost 1k.woot for me!!!


----------



## Trespass

100th page of the thread here too.


----------



## Zoltta

zomg who will get the 1000th post?!?!

They now say backordered until Feb, gfg


----------



## All hail the Gnome

Guess my info was wrong, or someone pulled some strings or something, cause mine came in Thursday. This guitar is incredible! I can't say anything else that hasn't already been said, so I won't  Hope the rest of you who are waiting don't have to wait much longer either!


----------



## Zoltta

Where did you order from?


----------



## Splees

When will I get a turn? =[ Funny story, I was going to check out the MI school in October. I heard there was an eight string at the Hollywood GC, things were looking good. I had more than half the cash ready to go...... I didn't even make it on the plane. "IT'S TOO DANGEROUS TO FLY, YOU KNOW BECAUSE OF THE WILDFIREZ. LOL" So I never checked out the school and I never got to try out that 8 string babe. I've been sitting in my house ever since. My local dealer is too much of a pussy to order one. "AWH NO WAY MAN, NO ONE WILL BUY THAT THING. WE'LL JUST CONTINUE ORDERING SOME NICE SCHECTERS AND A LOT OF RG320S"


----------



## heavy7-665

Splees said:


> When will I get a turn? =[ Funny story, I was going to check out the MI school in October. I heard there was an eight string at the Hollywood GC, things were looking good. I had more than half the cash ready to go...... I didn't even make it on the plane. "IT'S TOO DANGEROUS TO FLY, YOU KNOW BECAUSE OF THE WILDFIREZ. LOL" So I never checked out the school and I never got to try out that 8 string babe. I've been sitting in my house ever since. My local dealer is too much of a pussy to order one. "AWH NO WAY MAN, NO ONE WILL BUY THAT THING. WE'LL JUST CONTINUE ORDERING SOME NICE SCHECTERS AND A LOT OF RG320S"




That blows bro.


----------



## All hail the Gnome

Zoltta said:


> Where did you order from?



Believe it or not my local GC. They like me there and, despite all the horror stories, there are a couple employees there that go out of their way to make me a happy customer.


----------



## Zoltta

All hail the Gnome said:


> Believe it or not my local GC. They like me there and, despite all the horror stories, there are a couple employees there that go out of their way to make me a happy customer.



yeah man i wish we had a GC like that. All we have is exactly like the above poster: Order mass Shecters and Low grade Ibanez guitars. Oh and dont forget 5000 dollar Gibsons and Fenders!

All i know is AMS, the only place ill order one from, changes their date of arrival every fucking day and its getting annoying. It changed twice today wtf?! Either way there is a gun show coming up and i dont see this thing coming before the 19th, then im just going to build another rifle haha.


----------



## heavy7-665

1000!!!!!


----------



## Crucified

i'm posting solely for the 1000th post, I HAVE NOTHING TO ADD.

p.s i win.


----------



## Kotex

Says your number 1001


----------



## Desecrated

heavy7-665 said:


> 1000!!!!!



snipped


----------



## Crucified

yeah, i know. I was just trying to overt your attention away from the actual numbers by lying through my teeth.


----------



## FortePenance

y'know, i was sitting there yesterday whilst half of ss.org was asleep looking at the 999th post and just thinking... i should do it...


----------



## Kotex

lol.


Points for trying anyways.


----------



## Desecrated

B+ for effort.


----------



## Zoltta

Woot my 8 shipped today! So much for 3 different dates every day


----------



## All hail the Gnome

Guess that gun's gonna have to wait eh?


----------



## Zoltta

All hail the Gnome said:


> Guess that gun's gonna have to wait eh?



Absolutely not 

I forgot to mention ill be paying for the guitar monthly (god bless AMS)

Im probably going to build another AR. Should total me around 1600 ish. 

God forbid, my car should break down.....i wont have enough money for a new one.....expensive hobbies are not for the win lol


----------



## zimbloth

I just received another new RG2228 today. If anyone wants it, PM me and its yours.


----------



## FortePenance

Just recieved it eh? What's the story?


----------



## Splees

I'm very curious too.


----------



## zimbloth

FortePenance said:


> Just recieved it eh? What's the story?



Sure I guess I can fill you guys in.

I had one before and I ended up selling it to 'Crucified' from this forum. At some point along the line I missed it and ordered another one but it was out of stock, but they're been so backed up for so long, I had forgotten I even ordered one. So yesterday I got an email saying "you order has shipped" and I'm like "huh? what order?". Then this morning the box shows up.

So, basically, I decided, instead of simply returning it for a refund, I know how near impossible these are to find, why not see if someone from ss.org wants it instead? Thus, here I am. Basically I have no interest in profiting, I'd just like what I paid.

I have a couple more custom shop guitars from Bernie Rico Jr on the way so there's no way I can keep this: it'll either be returned or someone from here can snatch it, no eBay nonsense. Figured I may be doing someone who's sick of waiting around a favor


----------



## Splees

Would you consider any trades plus some cash?


----------



## zimbloth

Splees said:


> Would you consider any trades plus some cash?



Yeah I guess so, I'll consider it. I'd rather sell it outright as I just unknowingly dropped $1499 USD on it, but let me know what you have and I'll see if it's feasible.


----------



## Splees

I have a 1527 in cosmic blue (purple) with blazes and a hardcase?


----------



## zimbloth

Splees said:


> I have a 1527 in cosmic blue (purple) with blazes and a hardcase?



Depending on the condition, that's probably only worth around $550, which means the "and cash" part would have to be $950 hah. I doubt you'd want to do that. Again I could just return it but I know how many people are looking for these around here so I'll just keep it in the case for another week or so before returning it if no one bites.


----------



## Splees

Well that woudn't be that hard for me right now.

Actually, yeah. Nevermind what I just said...


----------



## zimbloth

Splees said:


> Actually I have an LTD SC-500 with case. Maybe an Edwards Les Paul Custom.



Well I'd rather not have to go through the hassle of selling 3 guitars and have the uncertainty of what they're worth. I know how much the 1527 is worth so thats easy, but the SC-500 isn't a very popular model so I just have no idea. Honestly the best i could do in your case is what I said above.


----------



## Splees

Yeahhh I understand yo.


----------



## sakeido

I just played one of these 2228s at a local store... I gotta say, I did not dig it. It played great, neck and fretboard wise, the bridge felt cool, but the low F# sounded awful. Flubby flubby flubby, the Mike Mushok sounded and felt ten times better in F# than the 2228 does.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

It definitely needs a heavier gauge for the F#. I played one at a Sam Ash by me and I completely agree, the .65 is too flabby for that scale, it needs a .70 at least.


----------



## Zoltta

I own one and i must say at first it was very muddy with the 66s that were on it. But after adjusting my tone a little bit it turned out a little better. I have yet to put anything thicker on it


----------



## muffgoat

this guitar needs thick strings to show the true tone that is possible out of it IMO


----------



## yevetz

muffgoat said:


> this guitar needs thick strings to show the true tone that is possible out of it IMO


----------



## Zoltta

Fucking no one sells .070 guage strings. Juststrings is Out of stock too. Guys at GC were like huh? what? Guy in the Ibanez shirt didnt even know they made an 8 String.......


----------



## yevetz

Zoltta said:


> Guy in the Ibanez shirt didnt even know they made an 8 String.......


----------



## zimbloth

Zoltta said:


> Fucking no one sells .070 guage strings. Juststrings is Out of stock too. Guys at GC were like huh? what? Guy in the Ibanez shirt didnt even know they made an 8 String.......



What? One of these would make this guitar sound exponentially better:

1) Elixir Electric NanoWeb Coating .068, 15268

2) Elixir Electric Bass NanoWeb Coating .070, 15370

3) Elixir Electric Bass NanoWeb Coating .075, 15375



muffgoat said:


> this guitar needs thick strings to show the true tone that is possible out of it IMO



No it just needs good sounding strings. The .065 Ibanez puts on there stock is very light for F#, but if they used a better sounding string it would sound fine (just wouldn't necessarily _feel _great).


----------



## Zoltta

I was kinda hoping to put a D'addario 70 on it, i ordered some but were out of stock. But Elixir Bass? Is that ideal?


----------



## zimbloth

Zoltta said:


> I was kinda hoping to put a D'addario 70 on it, i ordered some but were out of stock. But Elixir Bass? Is that ideal?



Yes. The Elixir NanoWeb bass strings sound/feel exactly like NanoWeb guitar strings; which are punchy, bright, and everlasting. Not thin or overly bright either like some brands. Also great smooth feel and zero string-squeak. I currently have their bass .065 on my custom 7, and their bass .060 on my custom 6. Love 'em. For an 8-string in F# I would use their guitar NanoWeb .068 or their bass NanoWeb .070. Since the guitar string would be cheaper I'd try that 1st.


----------



## Zoltta

Sounds good, ill try the 68


----------



## sakeido

I'm tempted to bring in one of my leftover 68s and restring it right there in the store so I can try it out, because the guitar played sooo nice other than that flubby 8th string.


----------



## Zoltta

zimbloth said:


> Yes. The Elixir NanoWeb bass strings sound/feel exactly like NanoWeb guitar strings; which are punchy, bright, and everlasting. Not thin or overly bright either like some brands. Also great smooth feel and zero string-squeak. I currently have their bass .065 on my custom 7, and their bass .060 on my custom 6. Love 'em. For an 8-string in F# I would use their guitar NanoWeb .068 or their bass NanoWeb .070. Since the guitar string would be cheaper I'd try that 1st.



I ordered some last night and YAAAAYY out of stock too...mother f...........

Oh well looks like i have 2 different strings on order now, coming on 2 seperate shipments with 2x the shipping fees.


----------



## Zoltta

So i put a Nanoweb 68 on the low F# and WOW what a difference


----------



## zimbloth

Zoltta said:


> So i put a Nanoweb 68 on the low F# and WOW what a difference



Awesome man, I knew it would. Congrats


----------



## skinhead

A 68? Fuck, I used a 0.75 and It was floppy.

Sure the core was really thin.


----------



## GazPots

Firstly, i thought i'd post this in here since its a small matter instead of making a new thread and cluttering up the place. Soooooo....

.....Got this baby last week and love it to bits, although i thought i'd add the old binding trick. I liked it at first but im kinda not sure about it.







What you guys think? Yey or Ney?


Gaz


----------



## Stitch

Looks pretty epic.


----------



## technomancer

Binding


----------



## Splees

quick question, are these still going to be made in japan? some oneeee said the only prestige made in japan now is the S... :S


----------



## Zoltta

Yes


----------



## Splees

Oh PHEWW. I won't feel so bad about picking one up for 1200 now.... that seems to be a pretty good used price. I don't know. The carpenter is closer to what i'd like.


----------



## Zoltta

Damn good deal. But yeah the Carpenter is the same for me. Spec and look wise. Overall i love the 2228 but im just not a fan of Basswood....or fixed trems....or bolt ons.....Or Ibanez lol. I plan to sell the Ibby to get the ESP when its out.

Whenever the fuck may be lol


----------



## Splees

I know Ibanez has really let me down lately. If it's anything like the 1527 I know it'll be a bummer for me. The whole time i owned I spent my time trying to convince myself how great it was. I played a 607 a few years ago when they first came out... it seemed MUCH BETTER than the 1527. I mean, it fit my needs better.

I think I'm going to hold out for the carpenter too.


----------



## Ze Kink

Anyone in Europe want to sell their Rg2228? I went to ask the Finnish Esp dealer about the sc608b, and they're not ordering them, and if they do, it'll take at least two months for it to arrive, and they can't even give me a price estimation. So I guess I either have to get a Sc608b from abroad from e.g. Thomann or then get the Rg2228.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I know this thread hasnt seen any action in a while, but if anyone is interested I'm selling my RG2228 (UK) if anyone is interested. If anyone wants a cheap 8 string in excellent condition, click the link in my signature and PM me!


----------



## Randy

Arktan and I both believe the 2228 would benefit from a wilder paintjob. So, this was born:







Hopefully he goes through with it.


----------



## twiztedchild

Randy said:


> Arktan and I both believe the 2228 would benefit from a wilder paintjob. So, this was born:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he goes through with it.



 I would buy it


----------



## HANIAK

Randy said:


> Arktan and I both believe the 2228 would benefit from a wilder paintjob. So, this was born:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he goes through with it.



I usualy don't like colourful guitars, but this idea is awesome!
Looking at it feels like an hallucination, eheh


----------



## Tuned2F

Just wanted to let some of you know about my issues with my RG2228.

As far as the guitar goes, I love it. The EMG's are great. Definitely the best active pickup to date. It can go from a jazzy clean to the full on metal tone easily. The neck is a bit wide at first, took me quite a bit of time, but I'm a rather small guy (5'8''), and I guess you could imagine the guitar is a bit on the heavy side. Probably about the weight of a Les Paul, it sits much better however. The standard strings and stock setup is quite terrible. When I first got mine I probably spent an hour fine tuning it. A month later I changed strings. When tightening up a new F# string (.80) the saddle cracked into about 3-4 peices. 

Ibanez has pretty lame customer support, it took over 2 months for me to get the saddle replaced. Also, an 80 guage string will not fit through the standard tuning peg. It will take a little drilling, to make it fit.


----------



## WannaBeGuitarPr

GazPots said:


> Firstly, i thought i'd post this in here since its a small matter instead of making a new thread and cluttering up the place. Soooooo....
> 
> .....Got this baby last week and love it to bits, although i thought i'd add the old binding trick. I liked it at first but im kinda not sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think? Yey or Ney?
> 
> 
> Gaz



looks great
how did you do that?


----------



## Ishan

Tuned2F said:


> Just wanted to let some of you know about my issues with my RG2228.
> 
> As far as the guitar goes, I love it. The EMG's are great. Definitely the best active pickup to date. It can go from a jazzy clean to the full on metal tone easily. The neck is a bit wide at first, took me quite a bit of time, but I'm a rather small guy (5'8''), and I guess you could imagine the guitar is a bit on the heavy side. Probably about the weight of a Les Paul, it sits much better however. The standard strings and stock setup is quite terrible. When I first got mine I probably spent an hour fine tuning it. A month later I changed strings. When tightening up a new F# string (.80) the saddle cracked into about 3-4 peices.
> 
> Ibanez has pretty lame customer support, it took over 2 months for me to get the saddle replaced. Also, an 80 guage string will not fit through the standard tuning peg. It will take a little drilling, to make it fit.



It might be too late but... don't drill the tuner, just unwrap the string till you get a little past the tuner, it works fine that way.


----------



## arktan

Ishan said:


> It might be too late but... don't drill the tuner, just unwrap the string till you get a little past the tuner, it works fine that way.


----------



## technomancer

I never understood that whole 'unwrap the string' thing. Then you have to screw with it every time you change strings, versus 5 minutes with a drill and never have to worry about it again


----------



## GazPots

True. 


But i'm so lazy that i can't be bothered to do the drilling to save me time in the long run. 


As for the binding on the Rg2228, i used automotive pinstriping tape. 6mm for the body and 3mm for the headstock. It just sticks on and can be peeled off anytime without damaging the guitar.


----------



## Tuned2F

Yeah, I already drilled it. There is still plenty of tuner left. I'm not concerned about it.


----------



## TomAwesome

WannaBeGuitarPr said:


> looks great
> how did you do that?



Pinstriping tape you can get at Auto Zone or pretty much any similar automotive store. I did the same thing to my 7421, and it looks great.


----------



## Tuned2F

That pinstriping does look pretty badass. You wouldn't mind me using your idea would you?


----------



## TomAwesome

Many, many people have done it before either he or I did, so I'm pretty sure you're okay on doing it without asking permission.


----------



## Tuned2F

Cool beans man. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't copying anybody's sig thing


----------



## Ze Kink

Just saw a 2228 for sale at a Finnish messageboard, and decided to make an offer for it. I thought my offer was way too low, but the seller agreed! So hopefully I'm going to have a Rg2228 in a week or two. I haven't heard about my custom 8 for ages, so I'm quite lucky I noticed the Rg2228, as I want to start learning the extended range already. It'll either stay as a backup or be sold whenever I receive the custom.


----------



## twiztedchild

Ze Kink said:


> Just saw a 2228 for sale at a Finnish messageboard, and decided to make an offer for it. I thought my offer was way too low, but the seller agreed! So hopefully I'm going to have a Rg2228 in a week or two. I haven't heard about my custom 8 for ages, so I'm quite lucky I noticed the Rg2228, as I want to start learning the extended range already. It'll either stay as a backup or be sold whenever I receive the custom.



Nice. Congrats on the new 8 man  I loved it when I played one at a Guitar Center here. I'm still undecided if I want to go the Less Expensive route and get the new Schecter HR8 or a LTD SC-608B, Hate the inlay on it though, or the Ibanez


----------



## tbird11

Bought my rg2228 on Ebay a month ago for $1400AUD. I'm really surprised at how damn good this thing is, the EMG 808's are really focused and tight, the action is nice and low and the neck is clean and fast. It's very comfortable to play seven or six string stuff and the lower strings do not get in the way at all. This guitar sounds brutal, I'm so stoked! 

Just out of interest has anyone put different pickups in this guitar, (maybe lungren M8's or Blackouts) How did that work out?


----------



## Roon4me

You would think that having the new EdgeIII would be the selling point..... and it is. I can try all sorts of string gauges and string height with it. neck thru?....bah! overrated IMHO! the mahogony would sound pretty though.


----------



## GazPots

I've literally only just noticed the RG2228 headstock is the old Ibanez Iceman headstock.


Christ, took me long enough. I've had the damn guitar for months now. 


RG2228








Iceman







I used to dislike the Rg2228 headstock but now it just got way cooler. I like it now and icemans just became awesome.


----------



## twiztedchild

GazPots said:


> I've literally only just noticed the RG2228 headstock is the old Ibanez Iceman headstock.
> 
> 
> Christ, took me long enough. I've had the damn guitar for months now.
> 
> 
> RG2228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to dislike the Rg2228 headstock but now it just got way cooler. I like it now and icemans just became awesome.



 I noticed it about two weeks after I first saw it online


----------



## GazPots

What can i say?



I'm slow.....


----------



## Ze Kink

I just decided to sell mine, and apparently made a deal of it already. I hope I'm not going to regret it! I just couldn't get along with the EMG's and the neck. I've always had issues with Ibanez necks, as I'm used to the thick and wide necks in classical guitars. The shape is nice but they're just way too thin.

I probably should've tried a thicker F# string first, but... whatever


----------



## chimp_spanner

The EMG's really let it down. But as a guitar to be built upon I think it's worth keeping! Sorry you decided to leave the club hehe. I don't use mine all the time (like I did when I first got it) but I'm so glad it's there when I need it.


----------



## Hagstrom4ever

*Visit myspace and see my gear, say me what you think about it...*
*
Invalid Friend ID*

*Visit my space and see my gear photos and tell me what you think about.

MySpace.com - Rational Gaze - 22 - Male - Acquarica del Capo, IT - www.myspace.com/therationalgaze*


----------



## Ze Kink

Just put my Rg2228 for sale in the guitars for sale section, so if there's any European people here in need of a Rg2228, go check it out!


----------



## possumkiller

to be quite honest now that ive been playing the 2228 for a while i dont like it that much. the scale is too short even with a 75 on the f#. the emgs really suck (maybe because of the body wood im not sure). i absolutely HATE the bridge. i love floyds but i only put up with the hassle of all the complicated shit because its a damn good trem. this thing has all the pain in the ass of being a trem but it isnt a trem. i think im going to get another agile. probably have a custom 8 made by shamray later if this prs copy turns out good. anyway. point is. im very disappointed in the rg2228. the only plus is the rg body is comfortable. and the color is nice. even though it is the same color as everyone elses.


----------



## Våd Hamster

Randy said:


> Arktan and I both believe the 2228 would benefit from a wilder paintjob. So, this was born:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he goes through with it.



Holy. Shit.

Definately an improvement from the black(boring) finish. Now if you'll fix the hardware and pickups as well... Oh, and the basswood.


----------



## cvinos

And yeh, it was present at Musikmesse 2009, too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I wonder if that guy at the top likes Meshuggah?


----------



## thinkpad20

Just pulled the trigger on Zimbloth's upgraded 2228.... awwwwwwwww yeah






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...anez-8-string-custom-w-bkp-and-pickguard.html


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke

thinkpad20 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on Zimbloth's upgraded 2228.... awwwwwwwww yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...anez-8-string-custom-w-bkp-and-pickguard.html





I can't wait to hear more clips of that beast


----------



## thinkpad20

Tommy Van Dyke said:


> I can't wait to hear more clips of that beast


Neither can I


----------



## zimbloth

I think you'll love it Allen, I have it setup sooo good and the Cold Sweat 8 wins hard


----------



## vontetzianos

Damn it. I was GASing for that particular one, but I guess you beat me to it. I was two days away from pulling trigger. But anyway, I hope you enjoy it.

Maybe Nick will decide to mod another one sometime.


----------



## thinkpad20

vontetzianos said:


> Damn it. I was GASing for that particular one, but I guess you beat me to it. I was two days away from pulling trigger. But anyway, I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Maybe Nick will decide to mod another one sometime.



Oh sorry... but then I guess I'm glad I didn't wait then 

You can get a used one for around a grand, buy the pickguard from Pickguard Paradise, probably around $100 or so, and buy a BKP (or two) and throw 'em in there 

EDIT: looks like you already have one, so skip step one and just get the pickguard and the BKPs


----------



## vontetzianos

thinkpad20 said:


> Oh sorry... but then I guess I'm glad I didn't wait then
> 
> You can get a used one for around a grand, buy the pickguard from Pickguard Paradise, probably around $100 or so, and buy a BKP (or two) and throw 'em in there
> 
> EDIT: looks like you already have one, so skip step one and just get the pickguard and the BKPs


 
. I was thinking about doing the setup for mine, although I saw Nick's one that was dead mint with all the mods for less than the list price, I was intrigued. Plus having that one would save me paying pretentious techs in my area to put the pickups in, set it up etc for an arm and a leg.


----------



## thinkpad20

vontetzianos said:


> . I was thinking about doing the setup for mine, although I saw Nick's one that was dead mint with all the mods for less than the list price, I was intrigued. Plus having that one would save me paying pretentious techs in my area to put the pickups in, set it up etc for an arm and a leg.



True... oh well it would probably be worth it if you have good techs. I am on very good terms with the guitar place I go to; if I didn't end up getting zimbloth's guitar I was planning on doing just what I said above.


----------



## ralphy1976

so today, amongst other things (tried fretless bass to get a feel for fretless things, bought a blackstar dual channel valve distortion pedal which is awesome) i tried a RG2228.

first of all i was not and still am not a fan of the overall design, much prefer the overall look of the ESP SC-608. However the guitar feels well balanced and not too much of a monster.

the neck width reminded me of my classical guitar, but with 2 extra strings!! the transition from my RG7321 to this one was fairly easy, which schocked me, i was expecting a bit more of a fight.

i also found that going from 6 strings chords to same pattern on to 7 string to 8 string was not a real issue, although i'd prefer to have the F# a bit tighter, but that's a detail.

so i spent an hour playing purple haze and hey joe on it, just jamming trying the blackstar out, which by the way handle beautifully the 8 string, whether channel 1 or 2.

it was fun to play. overall i am not too sure about the asking price and until i try the SC-608 i will not really know which one i like, but overall it was fun!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm saving for one myself at the moment. I played one at a Guitar Center in Dallas, and if they would've approved me for a GC Credit Card, it would've come home with me. The neck was so comfortable, and the sound from those EMGs was pretty damn heavy.


----------



## AK DRAGON

I went to the local guitar shop (Mammoth Music) today and saw they had gotten in an RG2228. I sat down with it for an hour and played it. It took me a bit to get used to the neck though my right hand continuously had issues with what string it was hitting. 

I thought the scale was going to be an issue. I didn't notice a real difference in the scale. I had to stretch a little bit on the first 3 frets, other than that it was comfortable. 

I won't be picking one up anytime soon as I didn't like it's tone.


----------



## punisher911

Ok, what strings is everyone using. I've just decided to probably go Drop E and was wondering about gauges and brands. Is the .068 Elixir Nano really tight enough for F#/Drop E?
Besides all that, I wonder how much work it would be to put BKPs in. I'm thinking about Zimbloth's install of the ColdSweat.


----------



## possumkiller

I had a .075 on a 2228 and it wasnt near tight enough. Id try an .080 if I were you.


----------



## omgmjgg

Can you run an .80 without having to change the tuner?


----------



## Ash2228

omgmjgg said:


> Can you run an .80 without having to change the tuner?


 

Nope, I had to have the tuner hole enlarged (drilled) to fit a .75, so the .80 I assume would need slightly more modification, or a whole new tuner, if you can buy tuners with larger holes anywhere?


----------



## Setnakt

If you thread an old string into the tuner and pull it through back and forth you should be able to widen the hole without needing power tools.


----------



## deely

Setnakt said:


> If you thread an old string into the tuner and pull it through back and forth you should be able to widen the hole without needing power tools.



Are you serious?


----------



## omgmjgg

hahahaha, i'll more than likely just stick with my .70


----------



## Setnakt

deely said:


> Are you serious?


Yes. It's always worked for me.


----------



## possumkiller

just unwrap some of the outer layer of windings. too easy


----------



## mattofvengeance

Not trying to spam, but if anybody wants to swap their 2228 for my 2027, lemme know. I just put up a FS ad for my 2027, but I figured I'd let you dudes know I would accept trades for the 2228


----------



## Kelly

damn quiet here.....


----------



## splinter8451

Ill help to wake it up in here if anyone ever trades me their 2228 for my Jem7vwh


----------



## Soopahmahn

punisher911 said:


> I've just decided to probably go Drop E and was wondering about gauges and brands. Is the .068 Elixir Nano really tight enough for F#/Drop E?



0.068" will be pleasantly loose for F# at 27", serviceable but not to my taste. I would never do drop E with it. I'm sure it would hold the tune, but be very floppy.


----------



## Kelly

just ordered a 0.072' for my F#.... hope it'll be enuf for me... 

I wish custom pickguards come easy in my country, really wanna go passives...


----------



## mattofvengeance

splinter8451 said:


> Ill help to wake it up in here if anyone ever trades me their 2228 for my Jem7vwh



Same goes for me and my Universe.


----------



## Kelly

haha... why would u guys wanna trade away those awesome guitars? 

before this i wanted to sell my 7620 to get 2228 but changed my mind... the more i play my rg7, the more i appreciate it being close to my belly... and started to think back of all the days and gigs that she has been with me... of how much relationship has grown between me and my rg7... 

Getting the 2228 was like having a new member in my family... would u trade ur kid for another kid coz the other kid has more hair?

hahahaha...

Metal with soft feelings... like a gentle breeze caressing your skin....


----------



## Gordan

I am getting annoying fret buzz on the eight string of my Ibanez RG2228 Guitar. Higher 7 strings (E-B) are working properly and tight without fret buzz, only the eight string (F#) makes terrible fret buzz/dead sloppy notes. I use factory 9-65 gauges yet. Could you help me about that ? Thanx !


----------



## Kelly

i find the factory strings are too floppy by any standards....

suggest u get new heavier gauge for ur 8th.... and check ur neck for straightness on the 8th side... i found mine to be straight on the high side but slightly bowed on the 8th side...


----------



## I_infect

Gordan said:


> I am getting annoying fret buzz on the eight string of my Ibanez RG2228 Guitar. Higher 7 strings (E-B) are working properly and tight without fret buzz, only the eight string (F#) makes terrible fret buzz/dead sloppy notes. I use factory 9-65 gauges yet. Could you help me about that ? Thanx !



9-54 with a 72 F#


----------



## Kelly

me going for 10-56 (maybe 58s soon) and 72 for the 8th... still waiting for them strings...


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral

So I might possibly be about to get one of these in a trade for quite a bargain (an Ibanez RG520SQ w/EMG's+ RG7421 w/Dimarzios + $400. The dude was only asking $1000 cash for it), and I've got a couple of questions if anyone could help me. 

I've seen a few posts where the bridges on the RGA8's pop out of the body and the anchor screw is torn out. Anything like that been known to happen with the higher end 8's?
And are the fine tuners obstructive in any way?


----------



## xwmucradiox

Whiskey_Funeral said:


> So I might possibly be about to get one of these in a trade for quite a bargain (an Ibanez RG520SQ w/EMG's+ RG7421 w/Dimarzios + $400. The dude was only asking $1000 cash for it), and I've got a couple of questions if anyone could help me.
> 
> I've seen a few posts where the bridges on the RGA8's pop out of the body and the anchor screw is torn out. Anything like that been known to happen with the higher end 8's?
> And are the fine tuners obstructive in any way?



I've played an RGA8 and just got an RG2228 the other day and the 2228 is rock solid. No problems with the bridge and the fine tuners are so far back on the bridge assembly that if you have an issue with them there is something odd about your technique in the first place.

As far as strings are concerned for the posters above, I have a 70 for my 8th string tuned to E and its solid enough for what I need to do. Not super tight for trem picking or anything like that though. A .068 is the biggest string that will fit in the stock tuner BTW.


----------



## splinter8451

Kelly said:


> haha... why would u guys wanna trade away those awesome guitars?
> 
> before this i wanted to sell my 7620 to get 2228 but changed my mind... the more i play my rg7, the more i appreciate it being close to my belly... and started to think back of all the days and gigs that she has been with me... of how much relationship has grown between me and my rg7...
> 
> Getting the 2228 was like having a new member in my family... would u trade ur kid for another kid coz the other kid has more hair?
> 
> hahahaha...
> 
> Metal with soft feelings... like a gentle breeze caressing your skin....



I have no use for my Jem anymore  

It gets NO play time anymore, it sits in the corner while I play my... wait for it.... RG7321 all day.  I went from the top of the line Ibanez 6 to the lowest end 7 string and it totally took over all my time. 

I figure someone else can be getting much better use out of it.


----------



## Kelly

haha... kindda understand why...

but for me.. i would just keep it for what it is... cheers dude...


----------



## JaeSwift

Quick question:

I'm gonna be getting my RGA 8 soon, I was wondering if you guys could give me advise on what set of strings to get (because string tension calculators>me). I want atleast an 0.10 on the high E and not more than a .74 on the F#. My main problem is that I hope the string tension is big enough to intonate properly. If need be I could always get a .80 for the F# but I'de really rather not unless it's necassary for intonation.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Kelly

10-46 (standard) 
58 or 60 (for B)
70 or 72 (for F#) (I would use bass strings)

But thats just me...

I have a 80 now for my f# and it sucks... it does;'nt balance out with the rest of the strings in terms of tension and size...


----------



## JaeSwift

Cheers dude, those strings work nicely  using a 0.56 for the B though.


----------



## Kelly

good to hear... .56 for B is still fine i guess...

all boils down to what u'd prefer...

Cheers


----------



## KenAncients

So after two months of owning this thing I like it, but I don't love it. It's tuned up to A,E,A,D,G,B,E,A and with that tuning the 27 inch scale isn't a necessity by any means. I think the paint job on it is the closest thing to twilight on a guitar i'll ever see ever. I feel like I'm licking Edwards nipples every time I play it. The locking tremelo is not needed since I tune up. I understand a low F sharp could be bettered controlled with it, but in drop A I'm fine. The bolt on makes it look tacky from the back but I understand the reasoning due to its insanely thin neck (imo). I'm wanting a custom 8 string with a 25 inch scale for my tuning in A, and i'll experiment with a low F sharp on the RG2228. Also, I've supported EMG pickups thru-out my career and have defended them to thru countless attacks but these EMG 808s are terrible imo. I've tried for hours searching for a good tone thru multiple amps, but I can't find clarity on the low A string. After I order my custom i'll get Blackouts for the RG2228 but even that is just me hoping for something better out of this 2,000 dollar guitar.


----------



## priest_crucifix

hi, well I'm new to 7 string guitars and i just wanted some help on picking one out , i play technical deathmetal such as necrophagist. i need a guitar that has emgs and can handle speed with a term bar , can u guys plz help i would really appreciate it , thanx again


----------



## aleXander

priest_crucifix said:


> hi, well I'm new to 7 string guitars and i just wanted some help on picking one out , i play technical deathmetal such as necrophagist. i need a guitar that has emgs and can handle speed with a term bar , can u guys plz help i would really appreciate it , thanx again



dude... this is an 8 string thread.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

aleXander said:


> dude... this is an 8 string thread.




i know right. dude sought out not just an 8 string thread but a specific 8 string model and then posted a 7 string question. strong lulz


----------



## Triple7

Has anyone switched out the emg's for blackouts? 

Definitely thinking about doing it since i love the way they sound in my 7.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Triple7 said:


> Has anyone switched out the emg's for blackouts?
> 
> Definitely thinking about doing it since i love the way they sound in my 7.



When I first played my Anaconda, it had EMGs in it. They've been switched out for Blackouts, and they are so much better.


----------



## Triple7

mattofvengeance said:


> When I first played my Anaconda, it had EMGs in it. They've been switched out for Blackouts, and they are so much better.



Awesome, definitely gotta make the switch 

By the way your anaconda is hot.........


----------



## mattofvengeance

Triple7 said:


> Awesome, definitely gotta make the switch
> 
> By the way your anaconda is hot.........



Thanks, buddy, as naughty as that sounded  

I absolutely love it. The neck is very reminiscent of the green dot I used to love. I've played a 2228, but it's been so damn long, i've forgotten what it was like. I would really like to compare and contrast the two, especially cause that tuning stability the 2228 has with that locking bridge intrigues me since I like to thrash around onstage and occasionally knock my guitars a little out of tune. Unfortunately, I haven't met anybody around here that has one


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Yo guys, sorry if this piece of conjecture has already been put out there, but what would you say the likelihood for the RG2228s from 2012 onwards having the new DiMarzio 8-string D-Activators in from the factory?

Just an interesting thought.

edit: sorry for extreme necrobump too


----------



## TheBloodstained

since we're necrobumping anyway I'd like to know/hear if the switch from EMG808 to Blackout 8's is worth the trouble!

I've had my RG2228 for nearly 6months by now and loving every aspect of it (even wrote a paper about 8-string guitars, with focus on Ibanez and the 2228, as a school project!). But even though it's perfect for me and sounds incredible with my Randall RH150G3 halfstack, I can't stop wondering if I could kick it up a notch by replacing the pickups!

So, EMG's to Blackouts! Is it worth the trouble?

Thanx! ^^


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^ i dont know about blackouts, but i did the 18 volt mod and it made all the difference. I was going to switch to BKPs but there's no need now, the mod fixed pretty much everything id didnt like about the pups and kept everything i did like =)


----------



## TheBloodstained

glassmoon0fo said:


> ^ i dont know about blackouts, but i did the 18 volt mod and it made all the difference. I was going to switch to BKPs but there's no need now, the mod fixed pretty much everything id didnt like about the pups and kept everything i did like =)


well, I've done the 18volt mod before, so maybe I should try and do it again?


----------



## Romain

I did 18v mod, but I can't compare because my guitas was BEADGBEA ( previous owner tuning ). But I feel the clean different, and I like it !

I think the next month I'll SP Custom pickups ( chaosland 2.5 and origin ), I'll try before to record with EMG to do a comparaison.


----------



## TJV

RG2228 body size? Is it same as rg7?
Seems to be same shape but is there any differences in width or length?


----------



## vampiregenocide

It is a little bigger, not barely noticeable.


----------



## TJV

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Yo guys, sorry if this piece of conjecture has already been put out there, but what would you say the likelihood for the RG2228s from 2012 onwards having the new DiMarzio 8-string D-Activators in from the factory?
> 
> Just an interesting thought.
> 
> edit: sorry for extreme necrobump too



I went to my local Ibanez dealer today and I asked price for RG2228. They told me that there will be new version in january. It's having Dimarzio D-activators!


----------



## DavidLopezJr

valkkio said:


> I went to my local Ibanez dealer today and I asked price for RG2228. They told me that there will be new version in january. It's having Dimarzio D-activators!


Did they inform you of any other changes?


----------



## TJV

DavidLopezJr said:


> Did they inform you of any other changes?


No they didn't.
Personally I hope there will be other color than GK. Pure gloss black would be better.


----------



## VILARIKA

What are the chances that Ibanez will change the bridge on the 2228 or RGA8?


----------



## Dayn

valkkio said:


> I went to my local Ibanez dealer today and I asked price for RG2228. They told me that there will be new version in january. It's having Dimarzio D-activators!


That would be pretty damn cool. I'd like to have a second RG2228 with passives... or at least, a non-EMG-sized route.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

VILARIKA said:


> What are the chances that Ibanez will change the bridge on the 2228 or RGA8?


I haven't heard of anything but it would be intresting to see a 8 string Ibanez with a Hipshot.


----------



## jon66

As cool as that would be, I doubt Ibby would use anything except their own proprietary bridge designs...

Still though, imagine the win with passive routes + dimarzios + hipshot bridge + locking tuners?


----------



## VILARIKA

jon66 said:


> As cool as that would be, I doubt Ibby would use anything except their own proprietary bridge designs...
> 
> Still though, imagine the win with passive routes + dimarzios + hipshot bridge + locking tuners?



Stop it, your making me depressed


----------



## Sepultorture

it would be pretty sick to see a passive fitted prestige 8 string

hoping, more like praying, to see an 8 string RGD design with passives, that'd be TITS \m/


----------



## jon66

Ya and with recent whispers/rumors about new or updated models being released at NAMM this winter, which means we wont even see those models until next spring/summer, it makes it a poopy time for someone (like myself) who planned on buying either an rga8 or rg2228 this fall. Why do I do this to myself? It seems like every single year that's the time I'm about to pull the trigger on a new guitar, but torture myself with "what could be" in coming months... Get one now or wait another 6 months for something potentially "better".... Anybody else seem to do this...every...single...year? lol


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm actually thinking of selling my RG2228. It's very heavy and it's doing my back in a bit, not to mention there is a slight amount of neck dive which I have to fight against. I'm a short guy so for me it's somewhat of an issue. The fact it is such an expensive guitar with less than ideal specs too makes me wonder whether I really need it. I tend to use my 7 strings a lot more, so I may sell it for a new 7 string and get an Agile or another cheap 8 down the line.


----------

